# My Hair Confessional



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

Kind of a spinny from femmemuscle's last thread. 'Fess up. Good, bad, and in between.

My first confessional:

There's a friend I've had for a few years now. Smart, pretty girl. She's been relaxed for most of her life and in the years I've known her, her hair has never been past shoulder length. Thin ends, thin hair, the usual. I never say anything to her and if she likes her hair, I love it. She believes in the "good hair" thang and she'll let you know when it's time for her touch-up.

Just this week, I got the idea to measure my growth against hers. I've known her for maybe two years. Two years from my BC, I think my stretched hair will be at least as long as hers, if not longer. I don't really feel "badly" about this, but at the same time, I know this is NOTHING I would ever bring up in conversation to anyone.


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

When I walk alone on campus, looking all cute and collegiate, I imagine my hair is in a ponytail, just swinging and swaying and just generally looking fly. I also imagine the black girls look at me while I walk by because few of them are near APL.


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

Whenever I can't sleep at night, I imagine manly fingers giving me a scalp massage. It works!


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

My hair makes me so frigging happy. So happy, that I'm scared if I tell someone just HOW HAPPY I get, they'd think I was obsessed or something. I love washing in it, playing in it, touching it, looking at it, erry'thang...


----------



## Dee-Licious (Oct 7, 2009)

....................


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

oke:.....


----------



## Bulletproof (Oct 7, 2009)

Just wanted to say you always have great threads and when i think of some I will contribute.


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks! 

And I figured a lot of us have hair thoughts and no particular vehicle in which to voice them. So just "confess" it.

I saw one girl on YT who used shampoo with no conditioner!   She know she need to cleanse her soul for that one!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 7, 2009)

I confess:

Whenever I walk down the street, and see a girl with chewed up hair eyeing my head, I feel good inside. I know it's mean, like, you shouldn't rejoice in the suffering of others, but I can't help myself. 

When I'm calculating how much money I made for the day (I get paid hourly), I always think of it in terms of products. Ex. "Oh, I made 30 dollars today. That's six bottles of Vatika Oil, goody!" 

When people knock on my door and I'm busy doing my hair, I have NO problem pretending like I'm not there. I don't even care who it is. 

I'm kind of obsessed with my hair, and frequently tilt my head ALLLL the way back to see how long it will go. Once, I actually cracked my neck doing that.


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Oct 7, 2009)

Almost every night I visualize my hair pushing itself out of my scalp..growing longer and longer.

I also visualize and pretend that I pull my strands and they extend just a little past my waist....
I'm gonna get there!!!


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> When I'm calculating how much money I made for the day (I get paid hourly), I always think of it in terms of products. Ex. "Oh, I made 30 dollars today. That's six bottles of Vatika Oil, goody!"




Dang, girl.


----------



## Odd One (Oct 7, 2009)

ok ok ok personal confession

I have a good female friend that I have not seen in some years now... I have many reasons for thatm but the main one is that ive always admired her hair (SL relaxed and she got that swang!)

I always push back to make sure that she will be impressed when she sees my hair  lol


----------



## Poranges (Oct 7, 2009)

As much as I love supporting Shescenit, I get other products from her so I'll still be supporting her...but I can not continue to buy the seyani butter, its too small of a jar for $9.00 bucks + Shipping. I have lots of coconut and avocado oil, I ordered some fragrance and am getting my mother to send me some pure shea butter. Its time to DIM.....


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

I was thinking of trying that too. How small is it? Like, 4 oz?


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm really in love with my hair right now. I can't keep my hands out of it. I'm always fingering my kinks and coils . If fondling hair was a crime, I'd be on death row...and I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Poranges (Oct 7, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I was thinking of trying that too. How small is it? Like, 4 oz?



Yup. 4 oz..Lasts me about a month. I bought 2 (16) oz. & 2 (8) oz. jars. When I mix up my butter the bigger sizes will be for skin and the smaller for hair. At least those two jars will last me 4 months. . My mom is sending me 8 lbs of SB so that should be enough to fill all the jars.


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

Ohh, yeah 4 oz would not be enough, especially if you had long/thick hair.

Where do you get your jars from? I've been looking for some nice ones. I can't keep using tupperware forever.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 7, 2009)

Poranges said:


> As much as I love supporting Shescenit, I get other products from her so I'll still be supporting her...but I can not continue to buy the seyani butter, its too small of a jar for $9.00 bucks + Shipping. I have lots of coconut and avocado oil, I ordered some fragrance and am getting my mother to send me some pure shea butter. Its time to DIM.....



Isnt she supposed to be having a sale this month? I really wanted to try her products.

My confessions: I refuse to see the movie Good Hair with my female friends because I can't take the ignorance. I will go see it with the ladies on the board.

My friend gave me wild growth oil to use. I dont like it and I told her it would not help with growth but I felt bad so I took it. She swears it grew her hair but I really dont think it makes hair grow. I gave it to my mom

I refuse to talk about hair with people that arent on the board. Anytime my friends ask about my hair I try to change the subject but they keep insisting on talking about it and it irks my nerves because they keep asking about my wig. 

My mother told me the other night that everyone isnt meant to have hair past their shoulders. Everytime someone has pretty hair it's because their mixed. I CANNOT wait till my hair grows so I can prove her wrong.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 7, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Ohh, yeah 4 oz would not be enough, especially if you had long/thick hair.
> 
> Where do you get your jars from? I've been looking for some nice ones. I can't keep using tupperware forever.



My jars:

https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=jarflint16g

https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=jarflint8b

I will reuse them. Just soak them in some hot water with a good cleansing product after all my product is finished. Then whip up more butter!


----------



## Poranges (Oct 7, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> Isnt she supposed to be having a sale this month? I really wanted to try her products.



Don't get me wrong her products are AWESOME! She gives me THREE of my staples which I could rave about for days. The seyani butter just is something I can do myself. I am pretty sure she is to be having a blowout sale this month.


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

Loca, my mom is the same way. Can't tell her nothing. She complains about her hair. No hairline for braids, wigs make her too hot, etc. She had the nerve to relax AND color. 

She was complaining the other day and I suggested going natural. She looked at ME all cockeyed. She told me, she was growing out her relaxer bit by bit so that she would get a wave nouveau. 

I can't wait to show her how GORGEOUS my hair is. Only reason it doesn't curl now is because of the scab hair, but once it gets longer, ooh, I'm gonna shake it right in her face.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 7, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Loca, my mom is the same way. Can't tell her nothing. She complains about her hair. No hairline for braids, wigs make her too hot, etc. She had the nerve to relax AND color.
> 
> She was complaining the other day and I suggested going natural. She looked at ME all cockeyed. She told me, she was growing out her relaxer bit by bit so that she would get a wave nouveau.
> 
> I can't wait to show her how GORGEOUS my hair is. Only reason it doesn't curl now is because of the scab hair, but once it gets longer, ooh, I'm gonna shake it right in her face.



Yep sometimes they have to see it before they believe it.

I cant wait to see the look on my mothers face when my hair gets past my shoulders.


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

A few weeks ago, my boyfriend said, "Pretty much everybody but black people have good hair."

I did not know what to say. I reminded him, his sister was black (and natural), his mother is black, nicca,* I'M BLACK.* And told him people of every race can have jacked up hair and ended the conversation right then and there.

I still don't know what to say. What's weird is, I didn't take too much offense to it and IDK why. Maybe because I know the poor thing is ignorant.

I honestly think if we were in the same room, and that came out of his mouth, I would've slapped him dead in it.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 7, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Loca, my mom is the same way. Can't tell her nothing. She complains about her hair. No hairline for braids, wigs make her too hot, etc. She had the nerve to relax AND color.
> 
> She was complaining the other day and I suggested going natural. She looked at ME all cockeyed. She told me, she was growing out her relaxer bit by bit so that she would get a wave nouveau.
> 
> I can't wait to show her how GORGEOUS my hair is. Only reason it doesn't curl now is because of the scab hair, but once it gets longer, ooh, I'm gonna shake it right in her face.



My mom used to be that way, but when she saw me go from ear length to full SL in a year, she was converted. The fact that I'm an inch away from APL she puts ALL of her trust in me.  I made her transition to natural, my mum has that hair that CANNOT take a relaxer and it was killing her hair. I made a butter for her and bought her some jane carter moisturizer, a shampoo bar and DC. She went from an amber rose to a BAA in 1.5 years. She's loving it and her hair grows waaaay faster than mine.


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

Poranges said:


> My mom used to be that way, but when she saw me go from ear length to full SL in a year, she was converted. The fact that I'm an inch away from APL she puts ALL of her trust in me.  I made her transition to natural, my mum has that hair that CANNOT take a relaxer and it was killing her hair. I made a butter for her and bought her some jane carter moisturizer, a shampoo bar and DC. She went from an amber rose to a BAA in 1.5 years. She's loving it and her hair grows waaaay faster than mine.



Aw, that's such a sweet story! Your mother is clearly awesome. Mine, not so much.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 7, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> A few weeks ago, my boyfriend said, "Pretty much everybody but black people have good hair."
> 
> I did not know what to say. I reminded him, his sister was black (and natural), his mother is black, nicca, I'M BLACK. And told them people of every race can have jacked up hair.
> 
> ...



I would have been so mad. I REALLY hate that black people have these bad views about our hair, skin, etc. Hundreds of years later and people still think the same way.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 7, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Aw, that's such a sweet story! Your mother is clearly awesome. Mine, not so much.



You don't know what it took to make that woman let go of her "perm"........she mostly agreed because chemical burns were causing her to bald. She KNEW she needed to shave everything off and couldn't tell me I didn't know anything because mines was growing and her's was not. She didn't want to do anything and I had to do it all. She only started taking care of her hair when she saw results. Good Old Mama...


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I would have been so mad. I REALLY hate that black people have these bad views about our hair, skin, etc. Hundreds of years later and people still think the same way.



Right? I was like... How could you even say that? The most important people in your life are BLACK. I was really taken aback.

I guess I can't say that I'm really surprised. When it comes to dating, I think he might be colorstruck. He's made some off the wall comments before.

Oh, well. His sister is natural and now is his girlfriend. He'll get to learn first hand how naturally fly black women are.


----------



## cocoaluv (Oct 7, 2009)

I  over a hundred dollars hidden in my house as emergency money just for HAIR. Not hair products but actual hair.


When people talk to me I am usually staring at their hair and am usually wondering "woah what the hell is going on on top of her head" 

My mom pisses me off cuz her hair grows FAST as hell and she doesn't even appreciate it!!!! She finds it annoying and use to just cut cut cut. 

My aunt told me not to go natural because my hair is too thick ( aka nappy/bad as hell). If it were anyone else I'd be offended but she wears a matted weave and the hair under her weave is even worse.

I cut off a good chunk of hair due to my transition and impatience but now other than braids I have no clue what I can do. Cuz I will NOT wear a TWA. My head is too big.

I have almost gotten into numerous car accidents because at stop signs ( and also while driving.........) I flip down the visor and stare at my new growth. I have to stop.

Putting braids in my hair is a great help. Even though I cant stand fake hair it is stopping me from tugging at my new growth for awhile.


----------



## isabella09 (Oct 7, 2009)

I confess that prior to hair forums I have never encountered and yet to understand good hair (for me good hair means healthy hair) vs bad hair (for me bad hair means damaged hair) or hair typing erplexed. Beautiful hair has always been just that to me regardless of the type (wasn’t even aware of a typing system until I started researching hair boards). 

Honestly, with all that’s going on in the world I’m often perplexed as to why these topics, which I view as part of the same spectrum, seem to factor to any degree of importance to some peoples school of thought?! Its just hair....Just go out with your beautiful self, fabulous hair and rock your world!


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

@ emergency "hair" fund. I completely understand, though. You never know when you're gonna need some braids or a weave. That's actually a really good idea.

Be careful on them streets, cocoaluv! If that's your NG in your avatar, I understand completely. But we need you alive.


----------



## cocoaluv (Oct 7, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> @ emergency "hair" fund. I completely understand, though. You never know when you're gonna need some braids or a weave. That's actually a really good idea.
> 
> Be careful on them streets, cocoaluv! If that's your NG in your avatar, I understand completely. But we need you alive.



When I saw the clip for the movie "Good Hair" with the lady with the hair on layaway.....I thought to myself well at least I'm not that bad but I DO understand .


----------



## Poranges (Oct 7, 2009)

isabella09 said:


> I confess that prior to hair forums I have never encountered and yet to understand good hair (for me good hair means healthy hair) vs bad hair (for me bad hair means damaged hair) or hair typing erplexed. Beautiful hair has always been just that to me regardless of the type (wasn’t even aware of a typing system until I started researching hair boards).
> Honestly, with all that’s going on in the world I’m often perplexed as to why these topics, which I view as part of the same spectrum, seem to factor to any degree of importance to some peoples school of thoughts?! Its just hair....Just go out with your beautiful self, fabulous hair and rock your world!



Lol. Me either, good hair to me was always thick, shiny hair. We all wanted to rock the pressed look anyway whether we were 3a or 4z.  I never understood the loose curl is better concept.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 7, 2009)

Im glad to know Im not the only one who thinks this way!!!!




Chaosbutterfly said:


> *When I'm calculating how much money I made for the day (I get paid hourly), I always think of it in terms of products. Ex. "Oh, I made 30 dollars today. That's six bottles of Vatika Oil, goody!"*


----------



## isabella09 (Oct 7, 2009)

Poranges said:


> Lol. Me either, good hair to me was always thick, shiny hair. We all wanted to rock the pressed look anyway whether we were 3a or 4z.  I never understood the loose curl is better concept.


 
Honestly, we women are never satisfied!! I have my 1 whatever friends complaining about their hair so do my 3 & 4 whatever friends  I can only deduce from their complaints that no hair is "better" and I’m seriously considering going bald


----------



## chebaby (Oct 7, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And I figured a lot of us have hair thoughts and no particular vehicle in which to voice them. So just "confess" it.
> 
> I saw one girl on YT who used shampoo with no conditioner!   *She know she need to cleanse her soul for that one*!


 you so silly.

at night i often day dream about going to the hair show in ATL next year. i cant wait to go. i dream about all the products imma snatch up.

when people talk to me, if they are putting me to sleep i day dream about what imma do to my hair when i get home.


----------



## Sieda (Oct 7, 2009)

I had an associate (who assumed I was bald because I never wear my hair out) that I hung out with from time-to-time. She would say “Ballers luv me hunny, I’m their type… I'm red, thick, and I got HAIR!” she would tell me this before entering an event/venue. It was a ‘just watch and see them go crazy over me’ type of comment. We’d get inside… and she’d get relatively no play, and me, with the weave… would get compliments on my hair and look –  


She even said "I must not be as fly as I think I am" to me once.


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

Sieda said:


> I had an associate (who assumed I was bald because I never wear my hair out) that I hung out with from time-to-time. She would say “Ballers luv me hunny, I’m their type… I'm red, thick, and I got HAIR!” she would tell me this before entering an event/venue. It was a ‘just watch and see them go crazy over me’ type of comment. We’d get inside… and she’d get relatively no play, and me, with the weave… would get compliments on my hair and look –
> 
> 
> She even said *"I must not be as fly as I think I am" *to me once.



Aww!


----------



## Sieda (Oct 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> you so silly.
> 
> at night i often day dream about going to the hair show in ATL next year. i cant wait to go. i dream about all the products imma snatch up.
> 
> when people talk to me, if they are putting me to sleep i day dream about what imma do to my hair when i get home.




Me too! I'm actually buying the Runway and having a "Coming Out/Going Natural" party after the show for my friends and I. I will make my first attempt to wear my hair out on the regular. If my hair is at my goal length by that time, I will give a testimonial as to how I got there at the party, share secrets, and hand out product samples


----------



## chebaby (Oct 7, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Loca, my mom is the same way. Can't tell her nothing. She complains about her hair. No hairline for braids, wigs make her too hot, etc. She had the nerve to relax AND color.
> 
> She was complaining the other day and I suggested going natural. She looked at ME all cockeyed. She told me, she was growing out her relaxer bit by bit so that she would get a wave nouveau.
> 
> I can't wait to show her how GORGEOUS my hair is. Only reason it doesn't curl now is because of the scab hair, but once it gets longer, ooh, I'm gonna shake it right in her face.


 your hair seemed curly to me. i think its beautiful.

ok, confession? i secretly wish everyone would go natural


----------



## chebaby (Oct 7, 2009)

Sieda said:


> Me too! I'm actually buying the Runway and having a "Coming Out/Going Natural" party after the show for my friends and I. I will make my first attempt to wear my hair out on the regular. If my hair is at my goal length by that time, I will give a testimonial as to how I got there at the party, share secrets, and hand out product samples


 that sounds cool. see my friends would be like "here she go with that hair stuff again" lmao.


----------



## Sieda (Oct 7, 2009)

The same associate from above loved the Bey song that said "Pat your weave ladies" cause she would pat my head and BELT the lyrics in the club in front of everyone! Needless to say, she's out of my life!


----------



## chebaby (Oct 7, 2009)

Sieda said:


> The same associate from above loved the Bey song that said "Pat your weave ladies" cause she would pat my head and BELT the lyrics in the club in front of everyone! Needless to say, she's out of my life!


 hahahahahahaha im laughing but i would have cut her after the first time she did it. see the first time may have been funny but after that its chopping time son lmao.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 7, 2009)

Sieda said:


> The same associate from above loved the Bey song that said "Pat your weave ladies" cause she would pat my head and BELT the lyrics in the club in front of everyone! Needless to say, she's out of my life!



wow. Was that really necessary?


----------



## Sieda (Oct 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> hahahahahahaha im laughing but i would have cut her after the first time she did it. see the first time may have been funny but after that its chopping time son lmao.




Hilarious, I need to abandon this non-confrontational way of life.


----------



## labelfree (Oct 7, 2009)

Confession:
I'm sick off trying to give hair advice to my family and them using my products when I'm not around. It's like what's the point of using it if your still going to practice poor haircare? That's a waste of product


----------



## Sieda (Oct 7, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> wow. Was that really necessary?



Apparently, she's 15 years older than me and leveraged EVERYTHING she thought she had over me. I gave our "friendship" many tries, but her competitive spirit went too far at times and rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## Renovating (Oct 7, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Whenever I can't sleep at night, I imagine manly fingers giving me a scalp massage. It works!


 
I'm sure it does work! Like Tamia said I-M-A-G-I-N-A-T-I-O-N.


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

chebaby said:


> your hair seemed curly to me. i think its beautiful.
> 
> ok, confession? i secretly wish everyone would go natural



That's because you know better. To my mom, my head is just a ball of fuzz and naps.

I know lots of people still have frizz, even if they don't have scab hair. My frizz just stands out more because my curls are so small and like to hang close to my scalp and it doesn't help that my frizz is straight and stands at attention. 

Oh, well. I still love this hair of mine.  And thank you.

I wish more people would try being natural too! They really don't know what they're missing out on.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 7, 2009)

confession.....often times i am tempted to go over my credit limit if i see something i want.


----------



## Nayna (Oct 7, 2009)

I graduated with a degree in psychology and one of my best friends needs help with a psych paper, (she basically wants me to write it.) I told her I may be willing to do it if she pays me in hair products, lol (she has 2 degrees already she's just being lazy). 

My other roommate now wants my assistance.  I'll see what she can pay me in.  I can't say hair products cus she uses my stuff (I convinced her to start transitioning).  But I'll figure it out! lol.


----------



## robot. (Oct 7, 2009)

Hustle now.


----------



## Ivey14 (Oct 7, 2009)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## shunemite (Oct 7, 2009)

I've come a long looooong way from thinking I have bad hair.  I'm a 4b with fine thin hair. My confession is that I'm about 80% there in accepting my hair the way it is and finding positive ways to manage it. Being on these boards has REALLY helped me with self acceptance. Seeing people who look like me and have my hair type and it's not above the ears is great.

I have almost zero percent support from my family members. Every time I wash it, they verbally complain that I'm ruining my hair and it'll all fall off and I don't know what I'm doing. I just do my hair when they're at work now. However, recently one of them made a comment and said, "you do your hair just as well as the ladies in the shop". And then a friend began asking me for hair advice out of the blue. So I'm making progress, and it's slowly noticeable.


----------



## robot. (Oct 8, 2009)

Good for you, shunmite.


----------



## Kneechay (Oct 8, 2009)

ok, confession.

my 21 year old sister let her little college friend do a terrible glue in/sew- in combo bob style to her hair RIGHT after she got a perm. The same day. 4 weeks later, she is removing the install and yanking the glued in parts out.  She refuses to wash her hair with the weave in, so it's terribly dirty. She rips hair out out of frustration and I cringe.

She leaves and returns with a cheap relaxer kit 30 min later. I immediately stop her and tell her to just detangle and wash her hair today instead of relaxing AGAIN. She begins yelling saying "I WANT YOU TO LEAVE ME ALONE, I DON'T WANT TO GO NATURAL!!" Now, I wasn't trying to make her go natural. 

She self relaxes anyway and she terribly burns her scalp and she comes out the shower with chunks and chunks of hair missing and is noticeably upset. She leaves and goes to the salon ASAP and returns with her hair shaved.

I just gave the "I told you so look" and kept it moving.

I don't feel sorry for people anymore.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 8, 2009)

Nichi said:


> ok, confession.
> 
> my 21 year old sister let her little college friend do a terrible glue in/sew- in combo bob style to her hair RIGHT after she got a perm. The same day. 4 weeks later, she is removing the install and yanking the glued in parts out.  She refuses to wash her hair with the weave in, so it's terribly dirty. She rips hair out out of frustration and I cringe.
> 
> ...



One of the WORST things you can do to your hair is relaixng it right after braids or a sew in. I did that and had lots of problems.

I dont think a low of people know that they shouldn't do that.


----------



## QBOE2001 (Oct 8, 2009)

Confession.....I spend more time in the kitchen making my hair potions than I ever did cooking.  Matter of fact I refuse to allow people to cook in most of my pots because I have designated them for hair / bath product making and don't want food to contaminate them.....


----------



## Jenibo (Oct 8, 2009)

QBOE2001 said:


> Confession.....I spend more time in the kitchen making my hair potions than I ever did cooking. Matter of fact I refuse to allow people to cook in most of my pots because I have designated them for hair / bath product making and don't want food to contaminate them.....


 
 So selfish


Nichi said:


> ok, confession.
> 
> my 21 year old sister let her little college friend do a terrible glue in/sew- in combo bob style to her hair RIGHT after she got a perm. The same day. 4 weeks later, she is removing the install and yanking the glued in parts out. She refuses to wash her hair with the weave in, so it's terribly dirty. She rips hair out out of frustration and I cringe.
> 
> ...


 
erplexed I've warned my lil sis against that dreaded glue but with her it's an appearance thing, she gets a new weave every week!. The worst part is that when she takes them out she doesn't use bond remover and she even told me she noticed a bald spot

I have a friend with traction alopecia from doing the exact same thing and she is bald from front to back with patches of hair..... i hope nothing like that happens to my sis but she won't take my advice

Ok MY confession- I go crazy for a man with Corbin Blue/lil fizz like hair pulled back in a ponytail


----------



## robot. (Oct 8, 2009)

Nichi said:


> ok, confession.
> 
> my 21 year old sister let her little college friend do a terrible glue in/sew- in combo bob style to her hair RIGHT after she got a perm. The same day. 4 weeks later, she is removing the install and yanking the glued in parts out.  She refuses to wash her hair with the weave in, so it's terribly dirty. She rips hair out out of frustration and I cringe.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't feel sorry for ole girl either. At least now, she won't have hair to abuse for a little while.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 8, 2009)

I want long hair because I want to be in the minority. I want something coveted by many. I want to feel special than most. I want to stand out....I want long hair to make me feel superior.

*Exits Thread*


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm loving my hair and have a secret competition going with other black girls at work....  
There's a colleague who could have really beautiful hair but her hair practices are whack - weaves and braids that last up to 6 months (not exaggerating here!) and look so awfully horrible and matted at the 6-8th week till takedown. Edges all jacked up due to traction.... See, she laughed at me when I BCed last year. My hair is now the length of hers at SL. She recently relaxed again and her hair looks thinner than usual. Can't wait to unleash a banging do at APL soon to suprise the hell out of her.....

Another claims to be a natural and is always wearing weaves (to save on stylist bills). Again, her hair practices leave a lot to be desired. We were talking hair the other day and she said she washes like once a month, doesn't condition (as no one sees it) and has to blowdry and press as she can't stand kinks. Yet she wonders why her hair's shorter than when she started weaves (she had fab, thick, post SL hair) I mean, all that PC for nothing girl????? At least she acknowledged my twists looked good though, and asked me what I do. Too bad she thought she had better things to do than spend time on hair 

Another wants to go natural, and has beautiful, thick hair that would look great looked after some more - she does try though and does a good job, even though she pays for all her hair needs. I mean, this girl would grow to BSL so fast if she were to retain most and not retouch and trim every 6 weeks - her hair grows so fast, plus she's short... She cut it into a short, funky style early this year, she's already at SL now!!! I secretly want to reach BSL before she BCs so she doesn't overtake me with her fast growing hair


----------



## zazzi (Oct 8, 2009)

I confess....  

...I'm almost 9 months into my transition and really want to BC, but I'm afraid of what my bosses will think. I hold a pretty high position and I think about whether they'll see me in the same light. erplexed

...Another reason I haven't BC'd yet is because my camera is broken and I say to myself "well you HAVE to take pics to post on LHCF!".  

... As soon as I get in the car after work, I take my bun down do I can feel my curls/coils all the way home.


----------



## robot. (Oct 8, 2009)

zazzi said:


> I confess....
> 
> ...Another reason I haven't BC'd yet is because my camera is broken and I say to myself "well you HAVE to take pics to post on LHCF!".



I respect this.


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 8, 2009)

I spent 150 bucks of my scholarship money
on hair products.

And I just spent another 41.00 on afroveda products.
Some how I'm not even upset.. 'cause my hair is thriving....
locks:


----------



## robot. (Oct 8, 2009)

I ain't mad at you Skiggle.  *coughstudentloanscough*

Boob shake, though?


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 8, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I ain't mad at you Skiggle.  *coughstudentloanscough*
> 
> Boob shake, though?





LOL.... I know, I know I could be saving that money...
BUT.... hey my purchases are helping the economy... and
I'm sure LHCF ladies  and their many purchases will help us out of this recession


----------



## LovinLea (Oct 8, 2009)

The first two days after I did my BC, I wore a half wig because I was so afraid of what people might think. I also had a problem where it was difficult for me to look in the mirror for maybe a week after. This has nothing to do with texture, just length.


----------



## robot. (Oct 8, 2009)

Your hair looks beautiful in your avatar! You'll be there again before you know it!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Oct 8, 2009)

Confessions;

1. I've been a heat straightened natural for a while and if you'd have told me I'd be the "natural" I'd NEVER believe you.. i don't even know if this is my hair texture or if its heat damaged because i was getting hard presses with no heat protection every 7-14 days for over a year.. i didn't even care about the hair on my head before June of this year because it was thick and coarse and a pain.. but I've started this "Love thyself" thing and that means all of me... including my wavy kinky coils which =)

2. im a junior pj i have products hidden in my underwear drawer *puts head down in shame*


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 8, 2009)

I confess that I wish that I could have taken the length from my relaxed hair and just magically transformed it to natural so I wouldn't have had to cut.

I confess I don't regret B.Cing because I love my hair...just miss the length...

I confess it was super annoying (and still is) to have people constantly stare at my hair/touch it/try to figure out the texture.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Oct 9, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Whenever I can't sleep at night, I imagine manly fingers giving me a scalp massage. It works!



    
Oh man. Thank you.


----------



## Pandora1975 (Oct 9, 2009)

Whenever I see a relaxed head eyeballing my tightly shrunken curls, I twirl a section around my finger and lightly pull it to show how long it REALLY is. I know its vain, but I get so little opportunity for fun.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Oct 9, 2009)

I confess that I still believe in good hair vs bad hair. Ignorance...Baslphemy...So what shoot me. But I find kinky  coily taco meat looking hair unattractive. My ex boyfriend had that type.... so friggin coily. It just looks dirty to me....attracts lint...maybe he was just dirty haha :yup: Anyway, I convinced him that he looks best with a close fade but never told him why. I feel bad...but it just looks...ghetto...to me.... Sorry. I like my looser curls (4a) even though it's nowhere close to 3a or b.

I stopped helping people except my best friends. When people ask me why my hair is growing...I tell them that I wash and condition it... that's it.

I wear my hair down just to show off to white people. *shrugs* They think medium length and healthy black hair is just amazing. Like it's a miracle. They told me that's bonafide_ good_ black people hair, and sadly I felt happy despite their ignorance.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Oct 9, 2009)

I had low self esteem when I first joined this site 2 years ago. It is still not as high as I would wish...but it is so much higher since my hair is longer now. It really frames my head now and you can see my cute cheekbones and eyes more more clearly. It's bolder or something.....I just stand in the mirror now. It's not cuz I'm an AKA. It's cuz my hair made me realize how durn FIONE I was!


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> *I confess that I still believe in good hair vs bad hair. Ignorance...Baslphemy...So what shoot me. But I find kinky coily taco meat looking hair unattractive. My ex boyfriend had that type.... so friggin coily. It just looks dirty to me....attracts lint...maybe he was just dirty haha :yup: Anyway, I convinced him that he looks best with a close fade but never told him why. I feel bad...but it just looks...ghetto...to me.... Sorry. I like my looser curls (4a) even though it's nowhere close to 3a or b.*
> 
> I stopped helping people except my best friends. When people ask me why my hair is growing...I tell them that I wash and condition it... that's it.
> 
> I wear my hair down just to show off to white people. *shrugs* They think medium length and healthy black hair is just amazing. Like it's a miracle. They told me that's bonafide_ good_ black people hair, and sadly I felt happy despite their ignorance.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Oct 9, 2009)

^^^^^ welp! it IS confessions. Want some  ?


----------



## Letta (Oct 9, 2009)

i confess:
I dont really do as much as I should hairwise. im suprised im not bald.  I'm not good at keeping a good schedule. I've never been consistent

I confess I look @ ppl's reggies on here & cant believe how much time is spent on hair.  I mean some of u get great results but I cant evn fathom spending that much time on my hair

I confess that for the past 3 days I've put off washing my hair. I'm supposed to wash atleast twice a week and I havnt done it this week

I confess that I hate when I see a guy with more hair then me.  They have those locs or twists or huge a$$ screen blocking afros and I think to myself "you know what I could do with all that f**king hair?!"


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

GeeLove said:


> ^^^^^ welp! it IS confessions. Want some  ?


 
Giiiiirl


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Oct 9, 2009)

U sho'll know how to party. Pass me da chicken & the sauce cuz I have a feeling that statement is gonna set it off. I think it was the taco meat description that made my jaw drop. Imma stfu, eat this chicken & watch.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Oct 9, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


>



 Hey these are confessions right? I'm always in the minority but never alone lol


----------



## msa (Oct 9, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> I confess that I still believe in good hair vs bad hair. Ignorance...Baslphemy...So what shoot me. But I find kinky  coily taco meat looking hair unattractive. My ex boyfriend had that type.... so friggin coily. It just looks dirty to me....attracts lint...maybe he was just dirty haha :yup: Anyway, I convinced him that he looks best with a close fade but never told him why. I feel bad...but it just looks...ghetto...to me.... Sorry. I like my looser curls (4a) even though it's nowhere close to 3a or b.



What is with people feeling the need lately to confess how much they dislike type 4 hair? Seriously.

It's funny how folks feel so free to insult whole groups of people. Especially when they...

Nevermind. 

Oh and sorry to break it to you but 4a hair ain't "good" hair. I don't know if you forgot or are just delusional but you aren't doing any better than the folks with "kinky coily taco meat hair".


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 9, 2009)

GeeLove said:


> U sho'll know how to party. Pass me da chicken & the sauce cuz I have a feeling that statement is gonna set it off. I think it was the taco meat description that made my jaw drop. Imma stfu, eat this chicken & watch.



...yeah, I was holding it together, until I read "taco meat". 
But I guess if we're gonna tell it, then tell it all..

I do agree with her about like..how the length of hair is directly proportional to her self-esteem though. When my hair was at its shortest (top of EL), I felt so ugly all the time. With my hair longer, I wouldn't call myself fione, but I definitely feel cuter. And I already know that when I hit BSL+, I'm gonna be a hot mess. Ain't nobody gonna be able to tell me nothing. :blondboob


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Oct 9, 2009)

msa said:


> What is with people feeling the need lately to confess how much they dislike type 4 hair? Seriously.
> 
> It's funny how folks feel so free to insult whole groups of people. Especially when they...
> 
> ...



Well lemme correct that. I don't think any hair is better than another per se. Hair is hair. There are all different types. Red, blue, black brown, straight, wavy, curly, coily, BUT "TO ME" very coily hair is unattractive.


----------



## msa (Oct 9, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> Well lemme correct that. I don't think any hair is better than another per se. Hair is hair.



You just said you believe in good vs. bad hair...and that you were happy when white people told you that you have "bonafide good black people hair". (I've quoted it just in case you forgot.) Clearly you think some hair is better.



SimpleKomplexity said:


> I confess that I still believe in good hair vs bad hair....
> 
> They told me that's bonafide_ good_ black people hair, and sadly I felt happy despite their ignorance.





SimpleKomplexity said:


> There are all different types. Red, blue, black brown, straight, wavy, curly, coily, *BUT "TO ME" very coily hair is unattractive. *



Um, that is the type of hair you have. 4a hair, by definition, is very coily. 

I want to say more...but I won't.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Oct 9, 2009)

*singing Usher* these are my confessions just when I thought I said all I could say...

My confession is that e'rynite b4 bed I look at my hairpirations & meditate on how I will feel with my hair at those lengths. I touch the spots on my body I wanna be able to stretch it down to.

Since coming to this site, I have posted many times that I have been feeling some kinda way when I see a head full of healthy afro-textured hair. When I see swang or big fro's I wanna find a nice young man to make those hair feelings go away. 

Maybe later I'll come and give you part 2 of my confessions. But its 3:20AM, I just got home from the movies & I'm tired. Nite nite.


----------



## bumblb87 (Oct 9, 2009)

I confess that when I'm listening to my ipod, I make up little hair scenarios in my head pertaining to the song.....

For example, if its a song about a dude apologizing, Ill imagine me and my SO had a fight and he's begging, trying to get me to stay...... while Im stomping around the house packing, my BSL hair is *SWANGING!!!!!!!!*


----------



## angenoir (Oct 9, 2009)

I confess...

- That I really really hanker after length.... which I have never ever had (longest I have ever been a bit past SL)
- That I really feel bad when I see my hair relaxed hair wet.... it just emphasizes how fine it is
- That I find healthy moisturized natural heads (ALL hair types) extremely beautiful and that I am really trying to get to the point where I go natural as well.... I have been relaxed most of my life and it does take a while to get to the point of being 'ready'... but I think I am almost there


----------



## brebre928 (Oct 9, 2009)

I confess that whenever I'm on the bus or the train or just walking down the street and I see a woman with unhealthy looking hair I wonder how many broken hairs were in her comb this morning when she combed her hair.

I confess that I'm on this site waaaaay more than I should be...lol

I confess that I want someone to come up to me and ask me if I'm Nikos' cousin...LOL

I confess that I think Natural hair is the most beautiful hair


----------



## newbiemom (Oct 9, 2009)

I still don't have a reggie and I detangle my hair really rough. I am so ashamed.


----------



## robot. (Oct 9, 2009)

Gee Love, Esq. 2B, *stop instigating*. It's that stuff which gets people all excited and then they start acting foolish.

It's a confessional. She was being honest. And now she's done with it, so leave her be for now.

And yeah, I know I'm late.


----------



## robot. (Oct 9, 2009)

msa said:


> What is with people feeling the need lately to confess how much they dislike type 4 hair? Seriously.
> 
> It's funny how folks feel so free to insult whole groups of people. Especially when they...
> 
> ...



I think a lot more people dislike type 4 hair than we think. I don't mean people as in the general population. I mean people right here on this board and other hair boards.

But people will continue to talk about others/insult groups of people. Fat, skinny, white, black, asian, geeks, and now hair. But we know better than to give the words of others power, so we KIM.


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 9, 2009)

Although I LOVE natural hair (any texture 1,2,3,4...... a, b, or zz) I HATE DREAD LOCKS………especially on women. Most locks that I seen in real life just look unkempt, rough,  dusty, and unclean. Most women I’ve seen with dreads don’t look feminine.  I'm talking about the heads I SEEN, so but stone me.


----------



## jennboo (Oct 9, 2009)

hmmmm....trying to decide if i should post what i typed in Word in this thread, LOL.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 9, 2009)

confess: i know for a fact that i can maintain apl/bsl using heat once or twice a week, and barely deep conditioning. i kind of feel myself falling back into old habits. sometimes i feel like going back to my old ways completely, because i get frustrated with trying to find my holy grails. i have to admit though, i love how easy it is to detangle my hair since i've been on this forum.  ​


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 9, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I think a lot more people dislike type 4 hair than we think. I don't mean people as in the general population. *I mean people right here on this board and other hair boards.*
> But people will continue to talk about others/insult groups of people. Fat, skinny, white, black, asian, geeks, and now hair. But we know better than to give the words of others power, so we KIM.



You're right people on this board have said that if they had type 4 hair they wouldn't have gone natural and that 4z hair isn't cute.

I'll confess although the good hair bad hair thing irsk my nerves, people aren't going to change. It's hundreds of years and people still feel this way. I'll just try to ignore the ignorance.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 9, 2009)

i confess: i am gorgeous when i have long hair. when i start maintaining apl or bsl, nobody will be able to tell me anything. my confidence will be at 100% again.

i confess: i hate short hair on me. i'm never cutting my hair shorter that apl again. the only way it will be so short is if my head catch on fire like MJ.​


----------



## Ramya (Oct 9, 2009)

Confession: I'll never cut my hair short again. The interim is just torture. It looks weird curly and straight erplexed. 

I'd rather be a salon girl now that I've found a good stylist. I'm not fond of doing hair anymore.


----------



## Kneechay (Oct 9, 2009)

**walks in with a head full of type 4 "taco meat"*
*
_*
**high fives MSA***_

**leaves thread with a **


----------



## hairsothick (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like this is an "unpopular hair opinions" thread and not a confessions thread...

I got some unpopular opinions, but I'll refrain from posting them cause they ain't just about hair.


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 9, 2009)

I confess:

I try to imagine how my natural hair will look like @ SL - APL in a twistout.... in pixie braids...  Unfortunately I have months (possibly years) to go before I can see the reality.

Until then I'll rock these styles as a transitioner.

I try to find hair twins to see how their hair looks at my goal end of transition length to see if I can have fun with my hair...


----------



## Kneechay (Oct 9, 2009)

*....must.....not....get....banned....*


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 9, 2009)

ITA!!!! That would be ideal! Unfortanately, I can't do this... 



song_of_serenity said:


> *I confess that I wish that I could have taken the length from my relaxed hair and just magically transformed it to natural so I wouldn't have had to cut.*


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 9, 2009)

I can not wait until my hair is past one of my bff's.  her hair has been the same length forever probably about armpit and i think she does a good job of maintaining it rarely uses heat except when she goes to get it done every week.  i think her hairdresser probably trims it way to often b/c when she cuts it in a bob it grows back in no time.  maybe she will give up her stylist after mine passes hers.  i hope so.

4b taco meat checking in.


----------



## robot. (Oct 9, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I confess:
> 
> I try to imagine how my natural hair will look like @ SL - APL in a twistout.... in pixie braids...  Unfortunately I have months (possibly years) to go before I can see the reality.
> 
> ...



Mummy, I do the same thing! I stay imagining my hair like this, like that. Then I have to stop because I get impatient for it to grow out.

When I first BC'ed, I thought EVERYONE was my hair twin.  So many gorgeous possibilities!


----------



## robot. (Oct 9, 2009)

If you guys cannot come in here and NOT post about taco meat, knowing full well someone is going to take it to the next level, then don't post and KIM. Be mature about it. It's small things like that that blow up and get threads clanked.

Don't do it here.

Thanks.


----------



## Charz (Oct 9, 2009)

Taco meat? Really? That really made me a little sad.


----------



## robot. (Oct 9, 2009)

Ramya said:


> Confession: I'll never cut my hair short again. The interim is just torture. It looks weird curly and straight erplexed.



I'm not there yet, but I'm wondering what it'll be like. When I see women with short curly hair, they're usually older women, so it makes me wonder if I'll look older to. I think curly hair makes people look more youthful, though.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 9, 2009)

My confessions:

I wish my hair curl was tighter. I love twists and twistouts on tighter curls.
I love my dd2's hair. It is the tighter curl I love. I am intrigued as I watch it grow. I can't wait to see how it emerges over time.
I check out all the youtubers, fotki's and threads pertaining to type 4 hair. I usually lurk but I'm learning so much about a texture that is different from mine.
I want to learn how to cornrow.


----------



## robot. (Oct 9, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Although I LOVE natural hair (any texture 1,2,3,4...... a, b, or zz) I HATE DREAD LOCKS………especially on women. Most locks that I seen in real life just look unkempt, rough,  dusty, and unclean. Most women I’ve seen with dreads don’t look feminine.  I'm talking about the heads I SEEN, so but stone me.



I see a lot of weedheads with dreads that you just KNOW formed because their nasty a$$es were too busy smoking to wash their hair. They look so disgusting!

My old math teacher had dreads and she was beautiful. I think if they were smaller, they would've suited her small face a lot better. 

But well kept dreads look very nice!


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Oct 9, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> Well lemme correct that. I don't think any hair is better than another per se. Hair is hair. There are all different types. Red, blue, black brown, straight, wavy, curly, coily, BUT "TO ME" very coily hair is unattractive.


 
AWW BOO HOO!!! People need to stop being so sensitive to these types of comments. I could care less who HATES my hair texture. I love it and thats all that matters. As long as we're imperfect, people are going to have their own opinions that dislike another person and their characterics based on something that is out of their control. I can't control how my hair GROWS out of my scalp anymore than I could control being born w/this brown skin color.

I'll tell others who are "crying" over posts like this the same thing I tell my 5 year old- Press your ignore button and keep it moving! I don't literally mean you have to ignore postersimstupid: )like these but you have to ignore what people say! 4B-CNAPP TEXTURE AND PROUD OF IT!


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Oct 9, 2009)

i confess i think i'm a little too scared of heat
my desire for straight hair is waning
i dont like the extra attention i get when my hair is straight (mostly)

i look at products i can never have waaay too much (price and from US)

since joining this board i just love fros, i also love seeing kids natural. never cared before.


----------



## ebonyhair (Oct 9, 2009)

deleted........


----------



## Sieda (Oct 9, 2009)

Confession. 

I am completely okay with the majority not loving how I look. It gives me that extra oomph, that character that gets me noticed in a crowd. I was made with these features and I will embrace them with all my might. When I "rock" my fro ... [I say "rock" because it seems as if that hairstyle is a person within itself] I feel HONORED to be able to walk around with it 	

I love being dark skinned and I love being natural. Most women wont "get" my look and will sleep thinking I’m not a threat... and that's just the way I like it


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Gee Love, Esq. 2B, *stop instigating*. It's that stuff which gets people all excited and then they start acting foolish.
> 
> It's a confessional. She was being honest. And now she's done with it, so leave her be for now.
> 
> And yeah, I know I'm late.


 
 Instigating actually has quite the opposite effect around here.  When you call it out before it happens, rarely does it go as far as it would have. Instead, we should be thanked.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 9, 2009)

I confess that I love being the biggest baddest fro in the room (not terribly difficult in Scottsdale, but still) At 5'8" I tend to stand out a bit anyway - you pop a fro on top of that and I'm a skyscraper.  

I see people looking and I shake my hair a little extra for them.  I will check out the corner of my eye to see if people are staring. They are. 

I love how my hair makes me stand out. Yeah - I was cute with straight hair, cute with a long shiny weave, "glam" and all that, but straight up - I'mma baaaaaaaaaaad ***** with my natural hair. I feel like I could be wearing a sack and KILL IT based on hair alone. 

Sometimes I just daydream about all the different styles I can/will do. I can spend a good hour or two 

I know it's wrong, but when I see people with dried up unkempt looking relaxed hair I make a point to touch my hair (see how soft), shake it a little (It mooooooves!) and I hope they see it and it encourages them to try a new way. And if they hatin I hope sour salty bile chokes em out. 

Even though I haven't been buying any products lately (happy with what I have) I can't help but check out the hair aisle and read bottles. I'm nosy.

 When I was a little girl I had hair that was MBL. I knew it was long, but nobody else did. And when I said so I know they looked like  I never recognized how pretty it was so I ran around with a towel on my head wishing I had long pretty shiny hair that hung like all the little white and puerto rican girls in my class....

* Nowadays the only hair I want is MINE. *


----------



## BeetleBug (Oct 9, 2009)

I wish this hair board had a groan button.

I would never had dreamed that going natural would help me retain so much length. I'm 20 months post relaxer and the back  is already apl.  Yay! I reached apl while relaxed and now I reached it as natural.


----------



## jennboo (Oct 9, 2009)

Screw it...

-Most black women with straightened hair do not look great to me. I can appreciate straighter natural textures on other races, it looks pretty. On black women it just looks bad for the most part. The heads i've seen at least.

-I think natural hair is inherently _better_ than chemicalized hair.

-Whenever i see a relaxed head, i think to myself that the person would look sooooo much better with her natural texture.

-I chuckle inside when i see black women donning horrible weaves and chewed up thin straight hair

-I'm more inclined to attribute ghetto-trashiness to black women who wear bad weaves and don thin chewed-up straight hair.


*****This was the watered-down version*****


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I see a lot of weedheads with dreads that you just KNOW formed because their nasty a$$es were too busy smoking to wash their hair. They look so disgusting!
> 
> My old math teacher had dreads and she was beautiful. I think if they were smaller, they would've suited her small face a lot better.
> 
> But well kept dreads look very nice!


 

No, a lot of Rastas let their hair loc up naturally because that is their definitition of "real" locks.  Many of them believe that locks that are formed with beeswax etc are artificial.


----------



## Junebug D (Oct 9, 2009)

I give up on this hair thing.

"Taco meat"... although that's what's growing out of your own head 

"you prefer European beauty standards"... although you worship kim kardashian 

"Jay-Z looks unkempt"... although he's rockin' a TWA like many women here

"so sad you don't love yourself"... although you are probably projecting

"I'm so glad I'm a type 3"... although you are a type 4 w/ heat damage

"i'm a type 4, see my really nappy hair right here in the back, aren't I so brave & down w/the struggle & new"... although you are a type 3 w/ heat damage

"all healthy hair is good hair"... although you always in the BSL type 3 
threads and I ain't ever seen you in anyone else's thread

"locs look dirty/unkempt..." although your relaxed or loose natural hair ain't looking or feeling any cleaner

"why are you trying to use a comb its the tool of YT anyway" ... although you've never been seen without your Pantene & Joico

"I'm so informed and natural and anti-beauty standards"... although you pressed & curled & swangin' 11 months out of 12

"Why can't we all just get along"... although in the next sentence you're saying how much better relaxed/natural hair is than the other

"We're no different than YT or anyone else, we have no unique hair problems"... when CLEARLY we do.

I give up!


----------



## jennboo (Oct 9, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> I give up on this hair thing.
> 
> "Taco meat"... although that's what's growing out of your own head
> 
> ...


 
  This post literally made me LOL. So true.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 9, 2009)

You asked Robotxcore so you here go......

I crave natural MBL hair. 
I'm so in love with my NG that I may just go natural. 
I'm soooo tired of my ends being dry and brittle with braidouts and loose airdrying. erplexed
I wonder of Roux Porosity control will tame my brittle ends on braidouts. 
I'm 40 years old now and may transition to natural by 45 or maybe I'll start now.


----------



## Neith (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't feel that having longer hair or healthier hair makes a woman "superior" to anyone else. erplexed

It makes me wonder if some feel inferior to women with longer hair.  Sorry, you are not somehow better than me because your hair is longer.  It's  absurd in the same way as light people who feel that their skin color makes them superior to dark people imo.  

On the real, I think prancing around thinking that your hair MAKES you is a little sad.  I understand wanting to look pretty, but I wonder if some people put too much of their sense of self worth into their looks.  If you're at the point where you think you are actually a better/more valuable person than someone with a bad haircut or unhealthy or short hair...   I dunno, makes me wonder.



I honestly see beauty in every hair type.  There is no hairtype that I think is not pretty when it is healthy.  Bad cuts and bad care make "bad hair"  NOT your texture.



Just like I chose to become natural when I wanted to, I leave that option open to other people.  Do what you want to your hair when you are ready to do it.  Someone with natural hair is not somehow "better" than someone with relaxed hair... they just made a different choice.  Live and let live. 




My hair is growing like a weed especially since my BC and I don't know why.  When I did the BC 3 months ago my hair was right below my ear stretched.  Now it is beyond my chin.   I think it's a combo between tea rinses and coconut/castor oil on the scalp, plus healthier hair (more retention).   I hope it continues.  I will try to document it more too.



I wish I knew how to braid.  I can't cornrow or flat twist no matter how much I try.  I can only do single braids and twists (not all that well either)  I'm too paranoid  to have someone else braid my hair.  I guess I will never have pretty braids 




I plan to grow my hair very long if possible, but I won't share exactly how long until I have a bit more length so I don't look silly, lol


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Sometimes I daydream about what my hair will look like when it's at waistlength.
*I can't believe how beautiful my hair is. I mean it's Fiyah 
*When I notice people staring at my big wash and gos, I add a little more pep to my step so that my hair can bounce. I also find a reason to turn around abruptly so that my hair can swing and hit my face. Yeah, natural hair can bounce and move.
*I can't believe that I'm almost BSB. I did the BCD on 2/8/2008 after a 6 month transition.
*I look soooo much better with long hair.
*When I see someone with chewed up hair I like to take a curl and just pull it very slowly so that I can show off the length


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm prettier with short hair.  I'm almost sure of this .  BUT I'm growing my hair out so I can _say_ I have long hair.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 9, 2009)

i confess:
somebody about to get hurt because the post ofice did not deliver my package even though it says they did.

i confess im tied of people not knowing when to keep quiet. i dont ignore, i teach.

i confess i had the funniest hair dream last night. i commited a crime with my hair dryer and the police and their dogs were out back. but i couldnt hide inside because my shea amla butter was out back. that dog was tryna tear me apart but i got my moisturizer though lol.

im headed to the po, they betta have my stuff.


----------



## Kneechay (Oct 9, 2009)

- I'm only growing out my hair for the sole reason to show my sisters that when you go natural, the hair doesn't fall out as a result of some 'relaxer withdrawal' also, I envision my honeymoon when i emerge from a pool (or some body of water) with huge hair that's all mine running towards my husband

- Even though I know I'm not bald, sometimes I assume people think because I have a weave in, that I have no hair and I'm mad I can't prove otherwise.

- I'd love to get a sew in with a kinky texture, but I've looked far and wide and I've had the hardest time finding hair to match my own hair, so I just stick with straight hair to save time because it's hard to get an appointment with my stylist. I think if I could wear a kinkier sew-in similar to my hair, it would be much more beneficial to learning to take care of MY hair.

- I have heat damaged ends from when I straightened too much after going natural before LHCF taught me alternatives, and I LIKE them and wont cut them until I'm ready. It's *MY * hair and I'll do with it what I want.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Oct 9, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Gee Love, Esq. 2B, *stop instigating*. It's that stuff which gets people all excited and then they start acting foolish.
> 
> It's a confessional. She was being honest. And now she's done with it, so leave her be for now.
> 
> And yeah, I know I'm late.



I sowy =(. But I DID try to get us back on topic and kinda defended her by saying that it IS confessional so... gotsta respect the courage it took to get that out there.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 9, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> A few weeks ago, my boyfriend said, "Pretty much everybody but black people have good hair."
> 
> I did not know what to say. I reminded him, his sister was black (and natural), his mother is black, nicca,* I'M BLACK.* And told him people of every race can have jacked up hair and ended the conversation right then and there.
> 
> ...




*GASP* NO HE DIDN'T!


----------



## freshlikemoi (Oct 9, 2009)

I visualize my wedding day and the waves that I want. I see long bangs in the front with a part in the middle. && me Werrrrrrrrrkin' it!


----------



## ladytee2 (Oct 9, 2009)

I confess I never talk to anyone about my hair, this board or my regimen.  

If hair ever comes up and why I am always in a bun I make a comment about recovering from color damage and that was like 2 years ago.  

My husband asked me about my hair and what I was doing to it and I made comment about it growing and he said is that the only goal to grow it?  I walked away because I dont think he would understand how badly I have always wanted long hair.  

I have been offically on my healthy hair journey for about a year give or take a week or so but I am afraid to straighten because I will be very disappointed if I dont show any retention.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 9, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> Looks like this is an "unpopular hair opinions" thread and not a confessions thread...
> 
> I got some unpopular opinions, but I'll refrain from posting them cause they ain't just about hair.




Casting pearls before swine and all of that...

Totally taking that route too. SMH.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Oct 9, 2009)

msa said:


> What is with people feeling the need lately to confess how much they dislike type 4 hair? Seriously.
> 
> It's funny how folks feel so free to insult whole groups of people. Especially when they...
> 
> ...





jetbeauty09 said:


> AWW BOO HOO!!! People need to stop being so sensitive to these types of comments. I could care less who HATES my hair texture. I love it and thats all that matters. As long as we're imperfect, people are going to have their own opinions that dislike another person and their characterics based on something that is out of their control. I can't control how my hair GROWS out of my scalp anymore than I could control being born w/this brown skin color.
> 
> I'll tell others who are "crying" over posts like this the same thing I tell my 5 year old- Press your ignore button and keep it moving! I don't literally mean you have to ignore postersimstupid: )like these but you have to ignore what people say! 4B-CNAPP TEXTURE AND PROUD OF IT!



Lord thank you for this post!! Yes I know There are many who dislike fat people, black people, Scientologists, Immunati, he** I made a post a while back and asked if any of yall would date a person with disabilities and people let their true colors and said no they wouldn't and no I don't agree with it, but now I have come to realize everyone is entitled to their own preferences. Different topic but same principle. Just like a person can say that don't like how braids, dreads, rollersets look, I can easily say I don't like the way type xyz hair looks.

Do whatever you like. That's the preference. I ain't knocking ya. We all have room for different opinions, but we can agree to disagree and KIM. And that's exactly what I'm doing...KIM lol.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 9, 2009)

msa said:


> Oh and sorry to break it to you *but 4a hair ain't "good" hair.* I don't know if you forgot or are just delusional but you aren't doing any better than the folks with "kinky coily taco meat hair".



Sooo true.  I have 4a-ish hair and single strand knots are primarily what drove me grow locs


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 9, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Although I LOVE natural hair (any texture 1,2,3,4...... a, b, or zz) I HATE DREAD LOCKS………especially on women. Most locks that I seen in real life just look unkempt, rough,  dusty, and unclean. Most women I’ve seen with dreads don’t look feminine.  I'm talking about the heads I SEEN, so but stone me.



I will say that even though I have locs, I don't like locs on like 65% of people I see in real life, real silly I know 

ETA:  I was a weedhead when I had a relaxer, I'm such a goody two-shoes now that I'm locked up... ironic.


----------



## MissRissa (Oct 9, 2009)

when i see other heads of hair i either go into weirdo gush/stare mode or into recommendation mode.  like today we were in a meeting and immediately im like "she needs a honey treatment to soften that up and a good trim" and "lord knows a really good deep conditioner and some shea butter would do that head a world of good"  or "maybe i could slip her some megatek and a nice oil blend and those edges would be normal in like 2 months". i go straight for the hair when i see people.  even men.


----------



## robot. (Oct 9, 2009)

Esq.2B said:


> No, a lot of Rastas let their hair loc up naturally because that is their definitition of "real" locks.  Many of them believe that locks that are formed with beeswax etc are artificial.



But they still at least twist it, don't they? So that way they get a uniform loc? I mean when you literally leave it alone for weeks on end.


----------



## robot. (Oct 9, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> *GASP* NO HE DIDN'T!



He's out of the country right now, but I texted him, "You know I should've slapped the **** outta you for saying that."

Whoo. Can't wait till he reads that one.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are my confessions... Since I have gone natural I wash/co-wash every couple of days...My mom tells me "your not a white girl you need to stop washing your hair all the time. You think your hair would be down your back by now"

I often fantacize about the day my hair is down my back so I can fling it in her face 

A lot of ppl like to play in my hair now that its gotten longer. I usually tell them stop.... but deep inside I love  it when ppl play in my big curly fro


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 9, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> But they still at least twist it, don't they? So that way they get a uniform loc? I mean when you literally leave it alone for weeks on end.



No, rastas don't twist their hair, they don't care about having uniform locs... that's why you'll see many with very large ones that have fused together.


----------



## Esq.2B (Oct 9, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> But they still at least twist it, don't they? So that way they get a uniform loc? I mean when you literally leave it alone for weeks on end.


 
Nope ma'am, they don't twist it.  They literally leave it alone for weeks on end. Sounds a bit weird, I know. But that's why they look really ununiformed sometimes.  And stuck together.  They'll be different sizes and sometimes looked matted.  But that's the "natural" locks.


----------



## Letta (Oct 9, 2009)

I confess:

That I 4got just how thick castor oil is and I put way to much on instead of just putting it on my ends like I intended.  Its kinda greasy right now.

That if I do end up transfering to UMBC idk if I'll be able to maintain good hair health without my mom.  I think shes my crutch.

That everytime I do my hair I wanna curse out my edges for being so short and messing wit the awesomeness that is my hair

That I kind of giggle inside because although my mom has been natural for about 5 yrs we have about the same hair length.  I know its only that short becuz she got a haircut she didnt like but I feel like we're more on a level playing field and I don't have to feel bad for not having as much hair as her.  Sounds crazy but I have a sick mind.

That when I go into the child haircare part on this board that I want to cry a little becuz I remember having that much hair and I kind of hate myself *strong word but I couldnt think of a better one* for hating having long hair back then

That another reason I don't like Oprah is becuz she did a makeover show when I was little and they cut off this woman's long hair and she looked so pretty that I decided to take the scissors to my own hair. DAMN YOU OPRAH


----------



## naijamerican (Oct 9, 2009)

I confess that I am having a difficult time keeping my hair moisturized in this dry, colder weather. I am really concerned about my ends, so I'm thinking of getting kinky twists put in. It literally feels as if nothing - even my beloved Qhemet Biologics and daily co-washing - is working. I'm frustrated. 

I confess that I firmly believe that if every Black woman went natural at least once in their lives, their confidence would skyrocket. I also confess that this week alone, I've seen more ignorant opinions about 4A/B hair than I have in my entire four years here. I'm beginning to see why natural hair is such a big deal among Black women.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 9, 2009)

MissRissa said:


> when i see other heads of hair i either go into weirdo gush/stare mode or into recommendation mode.  like today we were in a meeting and immediately im like "she needs a honey treatment to soften that up and a good trim" and "lord knows a really good deep conditioner and some shea butter would do that head a world of good"  or "maybe i could slip her some megatek and a nice oil blend and those edges would be normal in like 2 months". i go straight for the hair when i see people.  even men.



ME TOO.
I will sit on the train/in class and come up with entire regimens for people with busted hair. There's a white girl in one of my classes with the most split ends you have ever seen in your life. Literally, every strand ends in a split .
Anyway, every time she sits in front of me, I spend the whole class thinking  "Umph, she knows she needs to reach for the scissors and give herself a good trim, all them split ends", and I can't concentrate. 
And when I'm getting onto the train/bus and notice someone with tore up hair getting off, I get kind of mad, because I can't make up a regimen for them.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 10, 2009)

LMAO...I knew this was too good to be true, this thread did not get so long without drama. The chronicles of LHCF and these confession threads.  This mess is just getting too much with this good hair/bad hair...I'm tired of hearing this ish...who gives a damn...its hair....hair ya'll...kinky, coily, curly, wavy, straight...if its taken care of its nice...please the ignorance shalt not be spread...there has been an overflow of this mess in the hair forum lately and this forum was the only place I knew I could come where the ignorance was at bay...but now..


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 10, 2009)

My hair confessions:

- I *know* I need to do more protein treatments. I know this. And yet, for some reason, it doesn't end up getting done, and as a result my hair is so over-moisturized it's like rubber. 

- When my hair is loose I wish and dream about the easy care involved in having braids or a weave... and then when I get my hair weaved up or spend a week putting the braids in, I miss my hair so bad  that I can't WAIT to take it down again. Repeat, repeat, repeat. 

- My relatives have not seen my hair out since Christmas, and it was in its shrunken state. None of them are black, they have no clue about shrinkage. I'm going to my SIL's wedding on Sunday (and I really DON'T want to go) and I wished I had my own hair out and flat ironed to show length, to let them itches know how long and fly my hair really is. ESP since I just got my longest layer to WL, you can't tell me NOTHING>


----------



## shunemite (Oct 10, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> I find kinky  coily taco meat looking hair unattractive.


My confession is that I'm so proud of myself, because I have 4b hair and after reading your post I'm not bothered at all because I know I have beautiful hair. 5 years ago this would have bothered me, it's the exact thing I grew up hearing from peers. I have a good regimen and I accept myself the way I am. So I pray for you that one day you will be able to look at another black person's hair, accept yourself, and love yourself. Enjoy your life. There are so many people of other races calling your own hair "ugly hair". You don't have to find someone with "uglier hair" to call your own hair beautiful.


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

ppg0069 said:


> Here are my confessions... Since I have gone natural I wash/co-wash every couple of days...My mom tells me "your not a white girl you need to stop washing your hair all the time. You think your hair would be down your back by now"
> 
> I often fantacize about the day my hair is down my back so I can fling it in her face
> 
> A lot of ppl like to play in my hair now that its gotten longer. I usually tell them stop.... but deep inside I love  it when ppl play in my big curly fro



We are >>>here<<<! On all three. 

I can't even go shopping with my mom because I shop in the "white girl" aisle.  I don't even let it get to me anymore. I'll show her one day...


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 10, 2009)

ppg0069 said:


> ...I wash/co-wash every couple of days...My mom tells me "your not a white girl you need to stop washing your hair all the time. You think your hair would be down your back by now"
> 
> I often fantacize about the day my hair is down my back so I can fling it in her face


*Meeee tooo!!! She tells me the same exact thing. She says that Black hair shouldn't be washed often. 

My Hair Confessionals:
Sometimes I think that "they" don't want Black people to have healthy, long hair, so they make the "black section" of products with the crap ingredients while they advertise all the good stuff for others and make it seem like "their" stuff is not for "us"...

I anticipate the days when people will challenge my hair and try to "weave-check" me. 

I had a setback early this year. Well, more like a standstill, idk. I was not taking care of my hair like I was supposed to. I was so lazy with it..quick to throw it under a wig. Which would have been cool if I took better care of it. My hair stayed the same length as my avatar, just past APL. It was growing, but I wasn't retaining length. UGH! I started sticking to my hair care regimen about 2 months ago, and I have no intention of dropping it..no matter how busy I get!
*


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Oct 10, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> Lord thank you for this post!! Yes I know There are many who dislike fat people, black people, Scientologists, Immunati, he** I made a post a while back and asked if any of yall would date a person with disabilities and people let their true colors and said no they wouldn't and no I don't agree with it, but now I have come to realize everyone is entitled to their own preferences. Different topic but same principle. Just like a person can say that don't like how braids, dreads, rollersets look, I can easily say I don't like the way type xyz hair looks.
> 
> Do whatever you like. That's the preference. I ain't knocking ya. We all have room for different opinions, but we can agree to disagree and KIM. And that's exactly what I'm doing...KIM lol.



There is a difference between saying you don't like something or aren't attracted to it, and calling 4b-z hair taco meat ...

*shakes head and leaves thread*


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

You know what.

Stop focusing on the negativity! Find the positive!

I think taco meat is delicious! I love chalupas and tacos! Yum, 4B hair, yummm.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Oct 10, 2009)

My confession:

1. Even though I'm severly anemic, I take my iron supplements and other vitamins ONLY because I'm worried what effect the anemia will have on my HAIR!  (That is so pitiful!) I really don't consider the benefit to the rest of my body.

2. After my husband moved out/divorce, one of the things I loved the most was that I didn't have to listen to his comments about me being on "that hair site again" and I could do my hair whenever I wanted to and didn't have him peeking over my shoulder or making some comment about it.

3.  I love that my current boyfriend loves my hair and the way I take care of it, but I'm going to need him to stop touching and feeling my hair all the time because I'm afraid he's going to cause breakage!


----------



## Poranges (Oct 10, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> You know what.
> 
> Stop focusing on the negativity! Find the positive!
> 
> I think taco meat is delicious! I love chalupas and tacos! *Yum, 4B hair, yummm.*



....Like for real though...like I care what some person on a hair board says...psssh...who is you?....right...I don't know...so I don't care...you hate something that's a part of me? Well your loss..my aura blocks everything that it know I don't want to hear anyways.


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

I think that's the important thing.


----------



## Letta (Oct 10, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> You know what.
> 
> Stop focusing on the negativity! Find the positive!
> 
> I think taco meat is delicious! I love chalupas and tacos! Yum, 4B hair, yummm.



 I wasn't gonna say anything but as soon as I saw taco meat I wanted a chalupa....im glad someone had the balls to say it.  

I thought I had "taco meat" hair until my friend who is the resident black hair care expert at my college told me that my hair isn't nappy, I just have really tightly coiled curls and that because I wasn't using the right products that it was easy for them to knot up.  I look at my hair now and know that shes completely right.  I never knew how to do my hair before and now that I have stables in my haircare barney bag, I can really see the difference in my hair




Back to the original thread...
My confession is:
Despite my new found love of my hair, I want to buy another wig.  Baby steps ladies...baby steps


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

I want a wig, if only for the thrill of being someone else for a night.

But then I know it'd get out of hand way too quickly. You buy one and then you have to buy another and I don't have the money or space. And no one I know of cares for wigs. They all hate them.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 10, 2009)

I confess, that I can't stop perming my hair. I know that it's bad for me, that it will keep my hair at around SL, that I prefer long natural hair, that my super fine hair and relaxer don't agree, that after 1 week of relaxing I regret it again, but it's a sickness. I make it to about 4 months of transitioning, then like a robot, I perm. I should just cut it all off and have a twa again.

I confess that I'm terrified of the growing out process of a twa, but can't transition for the life of me.

I confess that I wish I never got into the idea of having long hair, I was super happy when I cut it and kept a fade, or didn't care about tangles and wore a washngo everyday.


----------



## Bachelorette (Oct 10, 2009)

My confession would most likely be offensive here so I'll just sit and shut it

Carry on, Robo


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 10, 2009)

I like to talk hair politics on here but I've long realized that most people in IRL are rarely paying attention to your hair unless it looks exceptionally beautiful or exceptionally awful...


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok, this is real confession..

I tend to give folks the  who are very biased against 4ish hair and aren't very attractive.  Having relaxed hair or long hair doesn't negate being hurt in the face, lets put these things in perspective.

I know, that's wrong erplexed


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Oct 10, 2009)

Raspberry said:


> Ok, this is real confession..
> 
> I tend to give folks the  who are very biased against 4ish hair and aren't very attractive.  Having relaxed hair or long hair doesn't negate being hurt in the face, lets put these things in perspective.
> 
> I know, that's wrong erplexed



It's the truth though


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

Raspberry said:


> Ok, this is real confession..
> 
> I tend to give folks the  who are very biased against 4ish hair and aren't very attractive.  Having relaxed hair or long hair doesn't negate being hurt in the face, lets put these things in perspective.
> 
> I know, that's wrong erplexed



But that's the HAIR they don't think is attractive. Not necessarily someone's FACE. But I have seen some people comment that people look "prettier with natural hair." So maybe they are talking about the same thing. Huh.

I swear, I'm the last to notice anything, man.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 10, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> My confession would most likely be offensive here so I'll just sit and shut it
> 
> Carry on, Robo



Well...that sure nuff didn't stop anyone else.


----------



## tocktick (Oct 10, 2009)

JD2'd said:


> My confession:
> 
> 1. Even though I'm severly anemic, I take my iron supplements and other vitamins ONLY because I'm worried what effect the anemia will have on my HAIR!  (That is so pitiful!) I really don't consider the benefit to the rest of my body.



For the most part, I'm the same way. I appreciate the extra energy but I really became consistent with taking iron and getting it through food when I realised it could be affecting my hair. I don't even care if that's "pitiful" to some people.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Oct 10, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Well...that sure nuff didn't stop anyone else.



.......


----------



## Poranges (Oct 10, 2009)

....does anyone get what's amusing? I sure don't...


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 10, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *But that's the HAIR they don't think is attractive. Not necessarily someone's FACE.* But I have seen some people comment that people look "prettier with natural hair." So maybe they are talking about the same thing. Huh.



I hear you, not sayin my feelings are that logical or well thought out, just my natural reaction. 

ETA:  I do think certain comments extend beyond hair alone tho..


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Oct 10, 2009)

Despite being on here and KNOWING that Black hair can grow long, I still think, at times, that my hair will never be longer than SL. I just satisfy myself by thinking, "Well, at least it'll be really healthy SL hair."

Hate to admit it, but when (trying to be positive) my hair is long, I really want someone to come up to me on some ignorant BS (you must be mixed/that must be a weave) just so I can correct them. I like being right.

When my hair is long, I will occasionally take my hair down and play with, possibly even give myself a scalp massage just so anyone who thinks I have a weave will be shut down. Yeah, I'm vain.

I really don't understand what texture makes a BAA. My brother has one, and I assume if his hair was moisturized he'd have type 3 hair, but I've never seen anyone with type 3 hair with an afro. BAA confuse me. I mean, I can't even make my hair look like it did when I had TWA anymore. I shouldn't be natural and perplexed over afros. HOW DO THEY WORK???

I can not braid for the life of me. I just now learned how to do a three strand twist, so that takes me to three strand braids and twists. I can not cornrow, flat twist, or french braid. Watching videos of it confuse me. My hair always looks like caca after I attempt them. So, I plan to do more "White" style braids when I have long hair because I can actually understand them. 

If my hair grew not only to floor length but was also trailing 20 feet behind me... I still wouldn't cut it.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Oct 10, 2009)

Poranges said:


> ....does anyone get what's amusing? I sure don't...



I apologize for throwing this thread offtopic. This is my last offtopic post I swear OP! 

What I find amusing is that some people have no better things to do than to instigate a harmless but maybe unpopular opinion. You might not agree, but it's just an opinion. Instead of just dropping it and letting the thread go continue, they badger a topic in hopes to start drama even when they can clearly see the OP of the post is not going to entertain. 

And then blame the statement on ignorance but if so they throw ignorance back by stooping to "ignorance's" level and trying to throw low blows about physical appearance. lol What does that have to do with the original intent of this thread? These are "hair confessions" right?

Lord I'm glad that I have my head in the right place. Who gives a flip what someone has to say about my hair, clothes, skin, or appearance as long as it is acceptable and beautiful to ME.  Anyone else can kick rocks.

I feel the same about my statement. WTF cares what I don't like.  What matters is how YOU feel about YOUR appearance. You the one rockin it, not the person who made the statement. Hell, you can't please everyone.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 10, 2009)

SK - you may be talking to a few folks in your post, but I just wanted to say that I wasn't addressing you in particular with my confession - there are many people on here who have made disparaging comments about certain hair textures in the past.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Raspberry said:


> Ok, this is real confession..
> 
> I tend to give folks the  who are very biased against 4ish hair and aren't very attractive.  Having relaxed hair or long hair doesn't negate being hurt in the face, lets put these things in perspective.
> 
> I know, that's wrong erplexed



Very uncalled for...erplexed

I confess that I love my hair texture and would not want it any tighter or looser.

I confess that I love being right behind a beautiful natural hair in a long line. I went to the post office today and I could not help but stare at a natural head w/beautiful highlights.

I confess that I am disappointed when I give people hair advice and they feel that it won't work for them b/c they don't have a certain type of texture.

I confess that it really gets on my nerves when people chastise others about what they choose to do with their hair.

I confess that I get angry when people ask me if I have a spiral/roller set....like b/c I'm not mixed I cannot have naturally coily/curly hair.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Oct 10, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> Very uncalled for...erplexed
> 
> I confess that I love my hair texture and would not want it any tighter or looser.
> 
> ...



You ain't never lied. I LOVE seeing the natural heads around me on campus. It's becoming a lot more prevalent and even though it's not me, I feel so proud for them taking the initiative and caring for their natural locks and daring to be different cuz many don't do that in my area of Mississippi.


----------



## msa (Oct 10, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> Lord I'm glad that I have my head in the right place.




If that's what you consider the right place, then I'd rather be wrong.

For the record, as others have said, it's not that people care that you dislike coily hair, the problem was that you insulted those with coily hair. That was the part that was uncalled for, especially when almost all the people on this board have coily hair.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Oct 10, 2009)

I confess that on Wednesday, for the first time in over eight years, I washed, deep conditioned, blow dried and flat ironed my hair, and it turned out REALLY well.  I have FINALLY broken my salon addiction.

I confess that I will likely NOT go natural until I get older because I am one of those people that doesn't have an issue with relaxing my hair.  My issues were always related to lack of moisture and not doing protective styling.  My natural texture is 3c/4a and while I'm sure it would be pretty, I like my hair straight with layers.

I confess that while I miss my stylist, I don't miss paying him $55 every other week plus tip.  However, he will be doing my touch ups and trims.


----------



## secretdiamond (Oct 10, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> Very uncalled for...erplexed


I agree.

.............


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Oct 10, 2009)

I confess that I absolutely can not stand to DC.  I DC once a month. 
 I wash n go and KIM.


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

msa said:


> If that's what you consider the right place, then I'd rather be wrong.
> 
> For the record, as others have said, it's not that people care that you dislike coily hair, the problem was that you insulted those with coily hair. That was the part that was uncalled for, especially when almost all the people on this board have coily hair.



What was the insult, taco meat? It's only an insult when you give power to it.

I'm sure there are many who find taco meat pleasing to the eye, despite popular opinion. We all know how I feel about taco meat.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree yall... my comments were uncalled for.  It was a true confession though, it kinda felt good to let it go...



ROBOTxcore said:


> I'm sure there are many who find taco meat pleasing to the eye, despite popular opinion. We all know how I feel about taco meat.



Stop it


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Oct 10, 2009)

You know, the only time this so-called "taco meat" hair bothers me is when it's growing on some dudes face or on his chest, but I have a weird aversion to facial and body hair to begin with. I don't think I've ever seen hair on someone's head that resembled taco meat. That's a new one.

But... um... yuck. I keep thinking about Taco Bell tacos, and that's unappealing in and of itself. Now, to picture someone's bead-a-bees in that Taco Bell taco... yuck.

OT: I really want some chicken taquitos now. My friend's mom makes some awesome ones.



ROBOTxcore said:


> What was the insult, taco meat? It's only an insult when you give power to it.
> 
> I'm sure there are many who find taco meat pleasing to the eye, despite popular opinion. We all know how I feel about taco meat.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 10, 2009)

after watching a few youtubes, and my flatiron breaking down on me, i really feel like bc'ing. i'm scared though, and i know how much i hate short hair, so... i dunno. i really like my natural hair though. i miss it. =[​


----------



## msa (Oct 10, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> What was the insult, taco meat? It's only an insult when you give power to it.
> 
> I'm sure there are many who find taco meat pleasing to the eye, despite popular opinion. We all know how I feel about taco meat.



Come on now, something can be insult whether or not I "give power to it". Just like the word nappy, lots of people use it in a positive way but it can also be used in a negative way. The tone of her "taco meat"  comment was clearly negative. She also called coily hair dirty and said that it looked ghetto. All that was extra and unnecessary.


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

msa said:


> Come on now, something can be insult whether or not I "give power to it". Just like the word nappy, lots of people use it in a positive way but it can also be used in a negative way. The tone of her "taco meat"  comment was clearly negative. She also called coily hair dirty and said that it looked ghetto. All that was extra and unnecessary.



I really believe that something is only insulting when you allow it to be insulting to you.  I'm not saying that there aren't things that are MEANT to be insulting. Obviously, there are. Something may hurt your feelings for a while, but that's only when you feed into it. 

Like Eleanor Roosevelt said, "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."


----------



## msa (Oct 10, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I really believe that something is only insulting when you allow it to be insulting to you.  I'm not saying that there aren't things that are MEANT to be insulting. Obviously, there are. Something may hurt your feelings for a while, but that's only when you feed into it.
> 
> Like Eleanor Roosevelt said, "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."




Umm ok. If someone calls me a n*gger I'm going to be insulted. Doesn't mean I allow it to hurt my feelings or make me feel bad. But that doesn't make it less of an insult.

SK's comment didn't hurt my feelings and I'm sure it didn't hurt anyone else's. It was just unnecessary. She knows the type of people who frequent this board, so to say those things was just wrong. At the very least, it doesn't contribute to building up a community where everyone can feel comfortable. 

Anyway, if you want to defend her fine. I'm not going to do it. Wrong is wrong and she shouldn't have said what she said. Confessions thread or not.


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh well.


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

MichelleMyBelle said:


> I confess that I absolutely can not stand to DC.  I DC once a month.
> I wash n go and KIM.



Sometimes I think a DC is too much work, but I just use the chance to throw together a bunch of stuff. Last night I dc'ed with some honey, coconut oil, shea butter, and regular DC. I was gonna throw in some EVOO and JBCO and some vatika frosting, but I thought that might've been too much.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 10, 2009)

that_1_grrrl said:


> But... um... yuck. I keep thinking about Taco Bell tacos, and that's unappealing in and of itself. Now, to picture someone's bead-a-bees in that Taco Bell taco... yuck.



Stop fronting, you know Taco Bell tacos are . 
Now ya'll got me thinking of taquitos and tacos and enchiladas and burritos and hamburgers and all sorts of delicious meaty thangs.


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Stop fronting, you know Taco Bell tacos are .
> Now ya'll got me thinking of taquitos and tacos and enchiladas and burritos and hamburgers and *all sorts of delicious meaty thangs*.







i'm sorry. i've been at it all weekend. i miss my SO.


----------



## AfroKink (Oct 10, 2009)

Deep down I don't think I'll ever surpass shoulder length.

I don't put pictures of my hair in my siggy or avatar, nor do I link my fotki,  because of the hatred on this board.

Lys


----------



## Kay.Dee (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't post much about my actual hair because I feel like I haven't seen much progress in the last year.

Sometimes I wish I didn't have any hair to deal with.  I feel like I can't do anything right.  Sometimes I don't feel like be natural, and miss being able to easily run a comb through my hair. And at the same time I don't feel the need to relax.  I am not fond of the look of straight hair on me, and I personally don't like the message behind it.  IDK why but right now being either natural or relaxed feels limiting.

Lawd somtimes I just want to shave my head and reach for the clippers, but  luckily I realize that no matter how beautiful I _*feel*_ I cannot rock the baldy look  

And then sometimes when I hear discouraging comments about my hair, or hair type in general it makes me want to hang in there even longer.  I may be taking forever reach my goal but I will get there eventually.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Oct 10, 2009)

MissAlyssa said:


> Deep down I don't think I'll ever surpass shoulder length.
> 
> I don't put pictures of my hair in my siggy or avatar, nor do I link my fotki,  because of the hatred on this board.
> 
> Lys


Hey ms alyssa I remember visting your fotki and leaving a comment.  I think we both suffer from the same problem.


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 10, 2009)

So thaaaaat's why this thread blew up


----------



## hiphoprocker (Oct 10, 2009)

so i've read 19 pages of confessions.. i had to get through it before i knew if mine were too silly 

1.   I am 23 years old and i still ROCK my baby hair.. as long as they stay baby length i will gel them accordingly

2.  for some reason, people in my neighborhood are caught up in the rapture that is the banana clip.. I love to have a clean head of hair, blow it out (with a heat protectant of course, you guys taught me well) and put it in a banana clip.. oh the fullness and thickness gets em every time.. I've had people follow me out of a store and literally come to my car window and discuss amongst themselves the awsomeness of my hair in this clip! a little weird and creepy though. moving on

3.  i make myself not look at all the weave i could buy in the bss. After all i am a recovering track and glue addict. 

4.  i've only been on my HHJ since august but i've seen so much growth and retention that i get really excited.. like happy dance in the mirror excited 

5.  i see these pre teen girls with over processed hair, gelled up hard into a tight *** ponytail on the tippity top of their head, with an inch or less of hair sticking out the top and wonder what their mother's (or other maternal figure) hair looks like, because its her responsibilty to guide and advise on her daughters hair at that point in life.

6. Im addicted to how water feels on my hair and scalp.. Like i'll sit down in the empty tub with the shower running on my head for like 10 mins.

7.  I'm scared of really long hair because i think people will automatically assume its a weave and i may never have the chance to prove them wrong. afterall, my lace wig fooled a heck of a lot of people.. including people i worked with.. but i was very critical of it and thought it was the most obvious thing in the world..

8. I only want to grow to APL.. maybe an inch longer... I can't imagine having hair longer than the longest weave im willing to wear.. I mean *was *.. was willing to wear (still recovering)

9. I'll only tell select people about lhcf.. the ones i dont tell are the ones i talk about on here.. i know, thats bad..

10. DH calls you guys my "hair friends"

that is all


----------



## robot. (Oct 10, 2009)

Aw, number 10 is sweet. And number 9 is just good ***-covering insurance.


----------



## Bachelorette (Oct 10, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Well...that sure nuff didn't stop anyone else.



I hadnt read the entire thread when I wrote that but now that I have that's definitely not what *I* meant by mine being offensive. LOL


----------



## Misshairdiva (Oct 10, 2009)

*9. I'll only tell select people about lhcf.. the ones i dont tell are the ones i talk about on here.. i know, thats bad..*

_I sooo agree to that!!!_


*My hair confessional:*
_I log more hours in this forum then I do watching tv or talking to humans.._
_OK, this may be TMI, when I am "coloring" with dh sometimes glance in the mirror and I am like " look at that sexy head of hair!" _

_I have bought lepard and zebra print silk pillow cases so when I stay in hotels I dont forget and leave them at a hotel!_

_I refuse to sleep on cotton. EVER. _

I have nightmares that one day Sabinohair will stop making Sabino Moisture Block and my hair will go back to reverting.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 11, 2009)

MissAlyssa said:


> Deep down I don't think I'll ever surpass shoulder length.
> 
> I don't put pictures of my hair in my siggy or avatar, nor do I link my fotki,  because of the hatred on this board.
> 
> Lys



What hatred?? I dont get it.

I saw the pics in your fotki, and we are hair twins 

Dont think you'll never get past shoulder. I had so many setbacks but I will keep on trying. It will take time but we will get there.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 11, 2009)

tomorrow I will be 10wks post relaxer! im proud of myself because Im usually running to the salon in less time. 

I confess that I really want to punch the salon stylist in the face everytime she says "mami you need a relaxer". its like the only thing she says! gosh...didnt she go to school for hair? shouldnt she know how to deal with different kinds of hair?!!!


----------



## mnemosyne (Oct 11, 2009)

washnset said:


> tomorrow I will be 10wks post relaxer! im proud of myself because Im usually running to the salon in less time.
> 
> I confess that I really want to punch the salon stylist in the face everytime she says "mami you need a relaxer". its like the only thing she says! gosh...didnt she go to school for hair? shouldnt she know how to deal with different kinds of hair?!!!




If it's not "mami you need a relaxer" it's "mami you need layers." I only get the latter, but it's still funny to me.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 11, 2009)

washnset said:


> tomorrow I will be 10wks post relaxer! im proud of myself because Im usually running to the salon in less time.
> 
> I confess that I really want to punch the salon stylist in the face everytime she says "mami you need a relaxer". its like the only thing she says! gosh...didnt she go to school for hair? shouldnt she know how to deal with different kinds of hair?!!!



They would always tell me I need a perm. You dont know how many times I would leave the salon pissed off.

I havent been to the salon is 5 months because I am wearing a half wig. I plan to become a total DIY.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Oct 11, 2009)

Not everyone has to like every hair type!! I think stick straight hair is dull and boring, I'll never understand why a 3a/3b would relax ( I like curls) , and if I knew with 100% certainty that I had 4b-c-napp hair I'm pretty sure I'd still be texlaxing (i like curls) . I'm much to lazy to deal with it 100% natural. The best part is it's my hair and I can relax if I want to. In my case I BKT and I could really careless what anyone here or elsewhere thinks of that. 

Some of the 4b's here are so defensive that I think they are trying to convince themselves that their hair is "good enough" and not the rest of us.  If someone posted that they hated 4a hair I wouldn't even bat an eye.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 11, 2009)

I wish I had the courage to become total DIY. last time I washed my hair it became so matted and tangled . even though that was years ago, Im scared that if I wash my own hair, the same thing will happen again and the tears wont end! I dont mind going to the salon, but I DO mind when they try to press me to get a relaxer. why cant relax their attitude!




locabouthair said:


> They would always tell me I need a perm. You dont know how many times I would leave the salon pissed off.
> 
> I havent been to the salon is 5 months because I am wearing a half wig. *I plan to become a total DIY*.


----------



## tori_mama (Oct 11, 2009)

-This is the longest that I have gone without a relaxer.(11 weeks)
-I'm scared that I won't transition and will end up relaxing again.
-I know that black hair can grow long but am worried that mine will not.  When I say worried, I really mean that I think about hair failure and have a tightness in my chest.  Im getting it right now.  Oh gosh!


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 11, 2009)

washnset said:


> I wish I had the courage to become total DIY. *last time I washed my hair it became so matted and tangled* . even though that was years ago, Im scared that if I wash my own hair, the same thing will happen again and the tears wont end! I dont mind going to the salon, but I DO mind when they try to press me to get a relaxer. why cant relax their attitude!



I get tangles when I wash my hair in the sink. Did you wash it in the shower or sink?

Try washing your hair yourself one day. It saves money and you wont have to hear them complain.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Oct 11, 2009)

I washed my hair in the shower . 




locabouthair said:


> I get tangles when I wash my hair in the sink. Did you wash it in the shower or sink?
> 
> Try washing your hair yourself one day. It saves money and you wont have to hear them complain.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 11, 2009)

i confess that even with my heat damaged bang area, i am totally in love with my natural hair. when i was realxed i thought i would be unattractive were it not for my long staright hair, and yet i never felt beautiful until now.

i confess i did a bad thing and twisted my whole head and then took it out in an hour. mucho manipulation.

i confess that i want to go to the bss tomorrow and get a few things. i need some more goody head bands.


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 11, 2009)

I confess....

....that when I click on an exciting headline like "Progress Pics!" I'm always a little let down when it's a member who is type 3 and/or has had long hair this whole time (don't stone me! Just bein honest! I'm most inspired by type 4 ladies who make it over the long hair hump)

....that I look at the back of my hair in the mirror EVERY. DAY.

....that no matter how well a product may work or how much miracle juice it contains, I simply WILL NOT use it if it stinks 

....that during a looooong stretch, I love to play in all the new growth and I love the volume it gives me, but I'm still married to Lye.  (for now)


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 11, 2009)

washnset said:


> I washed my hair in the shower .



Did you wash after taking down braids or a weave?
Sometimes, if you don't take out all the shed hair when you take them down and you wash, you can end up with horrible mats and knots. 

And what was your technique like?
I think washing in twisted/braided sections is the easiest way to do it, instead of just washing in one mass of hair. Since I've started washing/DCing in sections, wash days have become so easy. Almost no tangles, even at 14 weeks post. 

Girl, don't be scared. Go and get your DIY on. You save money and time, and it's so much more relaxing, because nobody can treat your hair as well as you can.


----------



## Galadriel (Oct 11, 2009)

Confession: I removed/hid some of DH's toiletries to make room for my bottles upon bottles of conditioner. My hair products take over all the cabinet space in the bathroom, the linen closet in our bedroom, and part of the kids' bathroom.

Sometimes when I buy more, I rush upstairs with it so he can't see what I bought or what I'm doing. I guess I'm a PJ.


----------



## Neith (Oct 11, 2009)

JayAnn0513 said:


> Not everyone has to like every hair type!! I think stick straight hair is dull and boring, I'll never understand why a 3a/3b would relax ( I like curls) , and if I knew with 100% certainty that I had 4b-c-napp hair I'm pretty sure I'd still be texlaxing (i like curls) . I'm much to lazy to deal with it 100% natural. The best part is it's my hair and I can relax if I want to. In my case I BKT and I could really careless what anyone here or elsewhere thinks of that.
> 
> Some of the 4b's here are so defensive that I think they are trying to convince themselves that their hair is "good enough" and not the rest of us.  If someone posted that they hated 4a hair I wouldn't even bat an eye.



Then there are people like me are thoroughly confused because if you ask me, there isn't too big of a difference between 4a and 4b, if you like one, I don't see how you can dislike the other? 

I also confess that I didn't know that 4a vs 4b could be such an issue until I went natural and experienced it firsthand.  Folks getting crazy because someone's coil diameter is 1/25th of an inch wider  

I don't get it.


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 11, 2009)

Neith said:


> Then there are people like me are thoroughly confused because if you ask me, there isn't too big of a difference between 4a and 4b, if you like one, I don't see how you can dislike the other?
> 
> I also confess that I didn't know that 4a vs 4b could be such an issue until I went natural and experienced it firsthand. *Folks getting crazy because someone's coil diameter is 1/25th of an inch wider*
> 
> I don't get it.


 
I'm with you girl!


----------



## Kneechay (Oct 11, 2009)

Neith said:


> Then there are people like me are thoroughly confused because if you ask me, there isn't too big of a difference between 4a and 4b, if you like one, I don't see how you can dislike the other?
> 
> I also confess that I didn't know that 4a vs 4b could be such an issue until I went natural and experienced it firsthand.  Folks getting crazy because someone's coil diameter is 1/25th of an inch wider
> 
> I don't get it.



ok, i had to quote this again because I agreed with it so much, that I needed people to read it, just in case they scrolled past the first two.

at any rate, MSA,


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 11, 2009)

These are my confessions:

I should be studying for my licensing exam and not on here.  But I love this site.  I learn so much.
I couldn't wait to put all my products into my linen closet to take stock of what I have and to keep it organized.  They do take up 2 shelves (but they aren't that big)
I want to play in my hair more often, but I know I retain more growth if I stay twisted up.
I want to henna my hair again next week even though I just did it this past week.  I want to see if I can get my hair a nice burgundy tint naturally.
I love experimenting with all things hair: styles, conditioners, butters, etc.  
I think I want to go to cosmetology school when I finish my current career.  I love doing my hair and others.
I think my hair texture is changing because the front barely has any wave/curl pattern.  It used to be a "S" shape and now that is almost gone and I don't know why.  (no heat used)
I love the ladies of LHCF and wish we didn't fight/disagree.
My hair would be "cracked and on the ground" (sorry I watch School Daze this week) if it wasn't for LHCF.


----------



## hiphoprocker (Oct 11, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Aw, number 10 is sweet. And number 9 is just good ***-covering insurance.


 

LOLOL
this was/is a really good thread though... a few feathers got ruffled, but all in all most people's threads are really cute and funny.. its good to get some of our confessions out.. i forget who posted it but i've picked up a new word: awsomeness... i love that


----------



## hiphoprocker (Oct 11, 2009)

*I log more hours in this forum then I do watching tv or talking to humans..*

and i agree with that!! i tivo maury for when i come home from work but it's a waste of space because i'll be on here and look up and the show is over... and who needs humans anyway??!!


----------



## AfroKink (Oct 11, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> What hatred?? I dont get it.
> 
> I saw the pics in your fotki, and we are hair twins
> 
> Dont think you'll never get past shoulder. I had so many setbacks but I will keep on trying. It will take time but we will get there.



"hatred"... "negativity" might have been a more accurate word. You can see some it in this thread. I'd rather keep my taco meat in my fotki as documentation for my own purposes 

I confess that as my hair gets longer, it scares me. Literally. If it brushes my shoulder or my neck I swat at myself thinking a spider is attacking me

Lys


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 11, 2009)

I forced my mother into
buying expensive EVOO.....
shes always wondering how come
I go through several  bottles in a month..

She doesn't know I use it for my hair..


----------



## ChelzBoo (Oct 11, 2009)

i want to get highlights sooo badly.
but doing double chemical processes may kill my hair.
i dont wanna end up bald eventhough my hair is very healthy.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 11, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> These are my confessions:
> 
> 
> I want to henna my hair again next week even though I just did it this past week.  I want to see if I can get my hair a nice burgundy tint naturally.
> ...



It could be the henna I know that some people complain of that. Almo could rectify that but it makes the dye a darker color. That or your hair is hanging more and so the curl stretches out or is that much more moisterize. But isn't henna awesome? I have a batch on my head right now.


----------



## isabella09 (Oct 11, 2009)

I confess that my hair and I absolutely  LHCF and that I’m on here far far too much .


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Oct 11, 2009)

I sometimes see having long hair as survival of the fittest. I look at all the girls who look down on me because I can not always afford to have nice clothes or have my hurr did, and I think, "Haha, one day, my hair is gonna be WL, and you'll still have jacklaxed/weaved up hair/missing edges from braids."

I sometimes wish flat ironing last longer and BKT didn't last as long, so that when I go through my straight phases, I could have straight hair and return to my natural hair at the drop of a hat.

The more I learn to do with my natural hair, the less I desire straightening it. I even want to give my crappy flat iron away now because just looking at it makes me tired. Flat ironing takes too long, and I always end up washing my hair three days later.

I secretly hope that when my hair is long, I will never have to hear the phrase, "Well, you don't look like a (insert last name)." It's an ignorant thing to think, but I really hate when people say that to me.

When my hair is long, I am going to "accidently" swing my hair and hit all my friends who accidently hit me in the face with theirs. :-/ I know they actually did do that to me accidently, but damn it, it's gonna be payback time!


----------



## NerdSauce (Oct 11, 2009)

I confess that I love the heck out of my hair, but if i could change anything about it (besides making it split-end proof) I'd make it coilier. My hair when clumped makes sort of small S waves quite a lot of the time and I admit I have an absurd amount of coil envy.

I confess that I sometimes feel like punching myself in the face for not going natural years ago--even though I lusted after natural hair for what seems like forever.

I confess that I get BEYOND annoyed when someone creates another thread going off at the Tyra's and the Ateya's of the world (again). If something is not for you, keep it moving already.

I confess that I also get incredibly annoyed at all the anti-Good Hair (the movie, not the backwards concept) posts, people complaining about Chris Rock airing our dirty laundry this, how does this help black women that-- when some of those same people will pop up in other threads talking about they don't like type 4 hair, or they wont be caught without a weave until waist length, or something else of the sort. SOMEONE has to keep it real and it's obviously not going to be you.

I confess that I'm really glad I found this forum and that I've learned a heck of a lot. I think back to how my hair looked for much of highschool.... and wonder what I was thinking..Not that I thought it looked good, but I wish I knew that there was more I could have done about it.

I confess that I love basically all of ROBOTxcore's threads. :]


----------



## hiphoprocker (Oct 11, 2009)

additional confession: 

i confess that i went out and bought a bottle of 1000mcg biotin about 2-3 weeks ago and have since taken one pill.. i look at that bottle everyday sitting amongst all the other vitamins.. i just cant shake the fear of acne.. or more acne in my case.. i've gotten mine manageble but i REFUSE to go back to my junior high/highschool pizza face.. been there, done that, got the pictures to prove it.. (shudders)


----------



## robot. (Oct 11, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> I forced my mother into
> buying expensive EVOO.....
> shes always wondering how come
> I go through several  bottles in a month..
> ...



Skig, you always have interesting avatars and siggy pics. 



that_1_grrrl said:


> I sometimes see having long hair as survival of the fittest. I look at all the girls who look down on me because I can not always afford to have nice clothes or have my hurr did, and I think, "Haha, one day, my hair is gonna be WL, and you'll still have jacklaxed/weaved up hair/missing edges from braids."
> 
> The more I learn to do with my natural hair, the less I desire straightening it. I even want to give my crappy flat iron away now because just looking at it makes me tired. Flat ironing takes too long, and I always end up washing my hair three days later.
> 
> When my hair is long, I am going to "accidently" swing my hair and hit all my friends who accidently hit me in the face with theirs. :-/ I know they actually did do that to me accidently, but damn it, it's gonna be payback time!



I am with you. Everyone who comments on my hair and likes that it's natural (I got one girl to chop and another to transition now! I'm helping them along and it is way too much fun!), I suggest they go natural too. Like I said, my one friend I posted about in OP? It's like I'm secretly racing her (and I know I'm going to win). 

I can't wait to straighten my natural hair because I know SOMEONE will ask, "Did you relax?!" Then I can swing it and say, "Naw, shawty, this is alll nat'chal." And they'll be jealous because my pressed hair looks better than theirs. 

And your last one... 



RedPanda said:


> I confess that I sometimes feel like punching myself in the face for not going natural years ago--even though I lusted after natural hair for what seems like forever.
> 
> I confess that I love basically all of ROBOTxcore's threads. :]



How come when you said this, I got lightweight angry with myself? 

I would get so awe-struck and jealous and uncomfortable when I saw the natural heads here when I first joined, but I NEVER thought to go natural for some stupid reason. I am soooo glad I did now. I really can't say enough about it. I think everyone should try it at least once in their lives. It's like a nonstop party.

And thank you!


----------



## isabella09 (Oct 11, 2009)

I confess that I’ve started to get somewhat annoyed with the amount of attention and posts in response to Chris Rock’s new movie (I know nothing about the movie but who cares what he thinks, when did he became an authority on hair ). However, :scratchch on second thoughts the general public may search on google for information on this movie and may come across these LHCF threads, in turn, they may view other aspects of the forum and thus, certain views may be dispelled.


----------



## la mosca (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, here goes:  my confession is that my hair is my hobby.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Oct 11, 2009)

I think I have one more in me: I do not understand people who do not care about their hair. I sometimes just want to shake them while yelling, "BUT IT'S HAIR, OMG!!!!!!!!" Okay, not really, but I feel slightly annoyed whenever I hear, "It's just hair" or "I don't care about my hair." It's a foreign concept to me, lol.

Rxc, I can not wait until people start asking me about my hair. I know it'll have to be long before I do. Even though I see having long hair as competition, I am also secretly waiting for someone I can take under my wing and help. 

I definitely wish I had someone to compete with in terms of length. All my friends are waaaaaay ahead of me. I need to make a couple of jacklaxed friends... 



ROBOTxcore said:


> I am with you. Everyone who comments on my hair and likes that it's natural (I got one girl to chop and another to transition now! I'm helping them along and it is way too much fun!), I suggest they go natural too. Like I said, my one friend I posted about in OP? It's like I'm secretly racing her (and I know I'm going to win).
> 
> I can't wait to straighten my natural hair because I know SOMEONE will ask, "Did you relax?!" Then I can swing it and say, "Naw, shawty, this is alll nat'chal." And they'll be jealous because my pressed hair looks better than theirs.
> 
> And your last one...


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 11, 2009)

I confess that my friend kept asking me questions about my hair and I pretty much lied because I didnt feel like talking about it I am very sensitive and defensive about my hair and she kept wanting to know why I'm wearing my wig. I didnt tell her that the real reason I am wearing it is because the stylist didnt wash out the perm properly and my hair fell out, I just lied and said I wanted to do something different.

And no she doesnt need a hair regimen because she's almost waist length.


----------



## shunemite (Oct 12, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I confess that my friend kept asking me questions about my hair and I pretty much lied because I didnt feel like talking about it I am very sensitive and defensive about my hair and she kept wanting to know why I'm wearing my wig. I didnt tell her that the real reason I am wearing it is because *the stylist didnt wash out the perm properly and my hair fell out*, I just lied and said I wanted to do something different.
> 
> And no she doesnt need a hair regimen because she's almost waist length.



I'm sorry this happened to you. This happened to me in high school when my friend's mom did my hair with a kit and the relaxer didn't all rinse out, and then 2 months later I had to go from shoulder length to a Halle Berry cut. It's a shocker. Don't worry it'll grow back


----------



## robot. (Oct 12, 2009)

Ridiculously long hair, especially on those with little melanin is . I mean, get a dang style or cut or something.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 12, 2009)

I confess:

My sister just called me, crying because she went to a stylist who "trimmed" her from past APL to SL. On the phone, I was really nice and tried to comfort her, but secretly and deep down in the darkest recesses of my slightly wretched soul, I was happy. 

When my hair was busted up, she used to make fun of me, flip her hair in my face, tell me that my hair would never grow, etc. 

And now, finally, for the very first time in my life, my hair is longer than hers.
I shouldn't feel good, because she's really sad about it. And technically, I haven't really won anything, because her hair got cut off. It's not like mine grew longer than hers. 

But I still told her about letting anyone who isn't my mom trim her hair.
And my hair is longer than hers!!!   :angeldevi


----------



## robot. (Oct 12, 2009)

I would probably feel the same way.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 12, 2009)

I confess that Friday night I spent the night over at my parents house and I used cheap canola oil in my hair (thats the only oil she had in the kitchen)


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 12, 2009)

shunemite said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you. This happened to me in high school when my friend's mom did my hair with a kit and the relaxer didn't all rinse out, and then 2 months later I had to go from shoulder length to a Halle Berry cut. It's a shocker. Don't worry it'll grow back



Thanks girl. I'm sorry it happened to you too. The sad is that it has happened with different stylists. Hence why I didnt make much progress since I've been on my journey. It is growing back though.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 12, 2009)

I also confess that my hair obsession is getting out of hand. I think I need to take a break from the hair section because all it is doing is making me more impatient and anxious about my progress and a watched pot doesn't boil.


----------



## brg240 (Oct 12, 2009)

I confess I still don't have a regimon after deciding to grow it out...almost two years ago. My brother's both do better with their hair than me :/

I sometimes wonder why I'm transitioning to natural. It wasn't a big decision I just decided I didn't feel like getting relaxers anymore and they'd already been waning. But then I see a girl with gorgeous relaxed hair and i want it.

I have a big complex about my hair. My hair has never really been short and people always commented on my 'pretty long hair' growing up. I believe/know I associated long hair with pretty/acceptable. Which is sad because when I see short hair on other woman sometimes I get a bit jealous but I know I'd never cut my hair.


----------



## robot. (Oct 12, 2009)

yaya24 said:


> I confess that Friday night I spent the night over at my parents house and I used cheap canola oil in my hair (thats the only oil she had in the kitchen)



I think I've actually read of a few women using canola oil, so I don't think it's _too_ bad.


----------



## BeetleBug (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't understand when some people says it's just hair. Those people are the main ones with a regimen and product list over a foot long. Like seriously?


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Oct 12, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I confess:
> 
> My sister just called me, crying because she went to a stylist who "trimmed" her from past APL to SL. On the phone, I was really nice and tried to comfort her, but secretly and deep down in the darkest recesses of my slightly wretched soul, I was happy.
> 
> ...


 
OMG... you're going to hell! 

This brings back memories of growing up when one of my sisters had thick lush, natural and pressed MBL hair... (did I say thick and lush?)... while I had okay looking SL hair.  And of course this ***** thought she was all that. Fast forward 10-15 years and she has 2 inches of damaged hair... and I'm secretly glad.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Oct 12, 2009)

march87 said:


> I don't understand when some people says it's just hair. Those people are the main ones with a regimen and product list over a foot long. Like seriously?


  I hate to say but you are absolutely correct in that assessment, lol.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm mad that my hubby's hair is prettier than mine! He's Guyanese and has the type 1 hair with big juicy curls.  A year ago it was SL and now it's MBL! (he let me blow dry, flat iron and trim)  His regimine consists of washing it every blue moon (when I fuss at him), vigorously towel drying it to death, and brushing it back into a ponytail. 

I'M MAD because I do SO MUCH to grow, retain, nurture, protect, condition, moisturize, etc and  his hair grows like a weed even though he abuses it to death. NOT FAIR! 

****stomping away and pouting****


----------



## Neith (Oct 12, 2009)

Sometimes I think of becoming a hair stylist  

Or making my own product line.

I dunno.  It's mostly just daydreams. lol


----------



## cocoaluv (Oct 12, 2009)

I cant wait for this transition to be over so that I can experiement with all new products. I refuse to buy anything new until then.


----------



## diva24 (Oct 12, 2009)

I want to be a hair stylist. I have big dreams of opening a salon after I get my REAL career in gear.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 12, 2009)

tori_mama said:


> -This is the longest that I have gone without a relaxer.(11 weeks)
> -I'm scared that I won't transition and will end up relaxing again.
> -I know that black hair can grow long but am worried that mine will not. When I say worried, I really mean that I think about hair failure and have a tightness in my chest. Im getting it right now. Oh gosh!


 
Yes.....to your 3rd  bullet point.

I do not think that I will ever have long hair- I should feel sad, but I don't because hair is still my hobby. Honestly a full shoulder length jet black bob would make me very happy.


----------



## Junebug D (Oct 12, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Yes.....to your 3rd bullet point.
> 
> I do not think that I will ever have long hair- *I should feel sad, but I don't because hair is still my hobby*. Honestly a full shoulder length jet black bob would make me very happy.


 
Ditto.


----------



## Nayna (Oct 12, 2009)

diva24 said:


> I want to be a hair stylist. I have big dreams of opening a salon after I get my REAL career in gear.



Sometimes I seriously think about that. Before I came to this board I was always talented with hair. Now that I've become more knowledgeable and informed I've been thinking about it even more. My mom wouldn't like that much though.


----------



## robot. (Oct 12, 2009)

I wish I could do hair! I would make a tax-free KILLING!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 12, 2009)

oh wow. ​


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 12, 2009)

my hair is horribly underprocessed in many places. its so weird, like straight, coily, straight.... i have like 3 lines of demarcation when my hair is wet and unstyled.

but i still think being underprocessed is better than being overprocessed


----------



## TCatt86 (Oct 12, 2009)

I confess I have afro envy, my fro is nowhere near as big as I want.

I confess I'm  a lazy natural, water is my best friend.  

I confess I laugh when people say they would go natural if there hair was like mine.  I don't have wash and go hair, it has to be set and when I tell them this, their faces are priceless.

I confess I see way more fly naturals than relaxed chicks, by percentage not by numbers.  It's like the minute women become natural they step their clothing, accessory, makeup game up.  I guess because we know we have to over compensate to be seen as attractive by society's standards.

I confess I think hairtyping is stupid, I have no idea what my hairtype is and I din't care.


----------



## winnettag (Oct 13, 2009)

Several years ago I flew back to HU for what should have been my own graduation to see and congratulate my friends for graduating......
but instead I went and got my hair done because nobody does senegalese twists better than the braiders in DC .
But they know I love them and I saw most of them afterward or the next day.


----------



## robot. (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I'm scared to put anything on dry hair. My spray bottle has become my best friend.


----------



## Neith (Oct 13, 2009)

I need to get rid of my maxiglide because it tempts me sometimes.  

Eeeeevil Maxiglide.

I would try selling it here (only used it like 2 times), but I have no idea how to do the whole paypal thing.  Maybe I'll look into it.


----------



## ebonyhair (Oct 13, 2009)

I will not be convinced that anyone made it from SL to WL in one year from bunning until I see photos...............


----------



## Renovating (Oct 13, 2009)

ebonyhair said:


> I will not be convinced that anyone made it from *SL to WL in one year* from bunning until I see photos...............


 
Rightfully so, because that's not progress. That's magic.


----------



## Letta (Oct 13, 2009)

i confess:

*that is sort of bothers me that i get hit on more wearing my hair natural then when I'm in braids or wearing wigs.
*I'll be happy when mother nature stops ***'n with the weather so I can stick 2 a consistent hairstyle
*sometimes i want to slather my head with Cantu leave-in b/c its feels so good on my hair
*that i envy the women on this board that BC b/c I HATE scissors and I don't have the confidence to rock a short cut
*i still dont know how 2 curl my own hair *scaredy cat*
*that when I used 2 get my hair down & any kind of heat came near my head I'd get instant flashbacks 2 all the times I've been burned getting my hair donw


----------



## robot. (Oct 13, 2009)

Letta, why don't you like being hit on with your natural hair? I would think one would love it!


----------



## PearlyCurly (Oct 13, 2009)

- I miss my straight relaxed hair
- I wish my hair wasnt so thick
- I've been lacking on my regimen
- I still regret cutting my hair from APL to EL about 2yrs ago
- Im a cheap PJ, i buy and buy but i dont wanna get rid of anything because that means im wasting.
- Im only posting in this topic so i can see my natural anniversary count down thingy


----------



## chebaby (Oct 13, 2009)

im thinking about cutting all my color out of my hair. i dont know yet but i might. its not a big deal to me to cut my hair anymore, im just happy to be natural. my biggest thing with cutting it now though is that its getting cold and i would hate to walk around with a baby twa and its freezing. esp. since i co washed everyday when i first bc and thats all i know to do.
atleast now i can wear twists. i think i may just walk it out lmao.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Oct 13, 2009)

Darn Andre for recommending Fekkai and Neil George products! now I have to go to Ulta and try the Shea Butter hair mask I've been eying. 

I'm also thinking about going to heat once a week....maybe even going back to the salon...hmmmmmm


----------



## Letta (Oct 13, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Letta, why don't you like being hit on with your natural hair? I would think one would love it!



idk. its just weird to me. im honestly not used 2 being hit on PERIOD but its been like 10 fold since the wig came off.  I dont think I have the confidence to totally rock my natural hair because I'm always thinkin "OMG DOES IT LOOK OKAY?!?" and then some dude is staring at me or about to say sumthin.  Then I think "is there something in my teeth? Oh goodness please dont let it be that my panties are showing"  I need my brain to turn off sometimes.

I should be happier.  I just need to stop over analyzing things so much.


----------



## robot. (Oct 13, 2009)

Agreed.  Enjoy it!

I think it's normal to worry about a lot of things whenever something out of the normal happens. It's like - dang homie, why you all up in my mug? 

But be confident! They obviously think you look good!


----------



## labelfree (Oct 13, 2009)

Confession:

I never even knew what a relaxer/perm was until I was out of High School  I just thought everybody got a press n' curl


----------



## robot. (Oct 13, 2009)

Must've been nice, imaging everyone is natural. Then one day, you're like 



SO and I were walking through the mall and I complimented another natural. He told me that a did that I lot, to which I told him, "I have to uplift my natural sistas." 

He says, "How did you know she was natural? She coulda took the perm out just last week."

Like it was a hat or something. He was joking, though, thank goodness.


----------



## Soulberry (Oct 13, 2009)

I must confess I am very selfish. When people ask me questions about my hair or what do I use to make it grow so fast. I lie and say wash and conditioner only that's all I do. I just don't care to give them advice I feel their hair is there business not mine.


----------



## robot. (Oct 14, 2009)

PearlyCurly, your color is gorgeous!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 14, 2009)

confession: my natural hair is gorgeous, and i regret relaxing every single day. =[ i'm ready for this transition to speed by.​


----------



## Letta (Oct 14, 2009)

i confess:

i shoulda went with my gut and not listened to my mom when she said jus put the conditioner in my hair dry and bag it.  It doesnt feel the same. I shoulda pre-poo'd 1st like I normally do

i hav an internal race going on in my head. my mom and i have the same length hair and 4 some reason i really want to beat her 2 BSL i think shes got me slightly beat 2 APL


----------



## robot. (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't wait to be weave checked. 

And to pull my hair out from under collars, from under my bag, to flick it over my shoulder, etc.


----------



## hiphoprocker (Oct 16, 2009)

Okay third confession:

*I confess that im now suspect of everybody i see with decent hair products in their arsenal..* Ex.. was at DH's friends house last night, im also friends with his girlfriend... I went to the bathroom and was like  she has motions moisture plus! and ORS products! and the Big bottle of Aphogee! and a bottle of S-curl but she wears a weave! and cream of nature poos and leave ins!!

this selection of products just screamed LHCF to me!! i wanted to ask her if she was a regular on a hair forum but i was afraid she'd just look at me like   instead of 

i didnt even think to buy half the products i have now in my pre-lhcf days so i automatically think if you use some of this stuff you just HAVE to be on here..   

keeping my fingers crossed that i found my healthy hair soul mate in chicago


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 16, 2009)

..... I confess that I used to be allergic to water. Humidity, rain, washing frequently, were all BIG no-no's. Now I'm totally opposite! Happiness to me is a ton of deep conditioner slathered all over my damp freshly cowashed head, with a plastic cap on. If I could wash/cowash and DC every day, I would.


----------



## Soude (Oct 16, 2009)

hiphoprocker said:


> Okay third confession:
> 
> *I confess that im now suspect of everybody i see with decent hair products in their arsenal..* Ex.. was at DH's friends house last night, im also friends with his girlfriend... I went to the bathroom and was like  she has motions moisture plus! and ORS products! and the Big bottle of Aphogee! and a bottle of S-curl but she wears a weave! and cream of nature poos and leave ins!!
> 
> ...


I actually asked a woman if she was Nikos's cousin. I prefaced it with if this question doesn't make any sense to you, forget thtat I asked it.


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 16, 2009)

Soude said:


> I actually asked a woman if she was Nikos's cousin. I prefaced it with if this question doesn't make any sense to you, forget thtat I asked it.



lol what was her response?


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Oct 16, 2009)

I confess:

~Somedays I wish I could shave the crown of my head and just let the rest of my hair grow. That way I won't have to deal deal with its fickle ways

~I'm thinking about becoming a straightened natural

~I wish I could wear wash and go's daily without having massive single strand knots.

~I wish I knew how to do nice hairstyle so I wouln't just always wear my hair in a twistout or puff

~I have no idea what my hairtype is and I really don't care

~I wish my hair would hurry up and get to BSL so I can prove everyone who doubted me wrong. HI HATER!


----------



## Filmatic (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't like my TWA on me bc I think I look less feminine. I see other women with TWAs and they look beautiful and regal. I look hard. Funny I still get hit on all the time . 


I miss my BSB length. Not the relaxing though. 

I LOVE curly hair and have always wanted it. I'd get rollersets and weaves to have it. I never realized that I had it. For some reason it just didn't compute in my mind until I got here. 

I use Crisco on my hair. It works wonders. I wish I had found this when I first BCed. It is So moisturizing and I don't smell like chicken. My hair is so soft and shiny. I think I'm going for the big can next time.


----------



## Truth (Oct 17, 2009)

....I confess... Whenever my friend starts whinning about how her hair is shedding and breaking off bad due to chemical and color damage.. I laugh at her eternally.. BAD I know but hey..I tried to help but everyone wanted to dismiss my hair advice because "I washed my hair all the time" and she goes the hair dresser so it's "different" .. all I can do is laugh.. 

... I confess that people irritate me when they try to talk over me and downgrade my hair advice and i'm the only one who reached hair past their shoulders... 

....I confess I use nothing but cheap products 

.....I confess.. I love when girls follow me around the aisles and pick up everything I pick up 

...I confess.. I love when someone weave checks me....Loved it when I was Relaxed and now that i'm natural it's even better..lol 

....I confess Ive thought about going back to relaxers


----------



## Nubenap22 (Oct 17, 2009)

_My personal confession.....I laugh at people I see with mugged up heads...I know my hair is growing and thriving better than ever since Joining and deciding to transition... The girls at my job says natural just aint natural ( scratches head yea I work with some pretty ignorant chics) but I saw them glare and talk behind my back when I wore my hair out 2 days since April around them ( beautiful braid-out).

I just want healthy hair that makes me happy and I want to pamper my head and do as I see fix not do something bc of what others say I should._


----------



## Nubenap22 (Oct 17, 2009)

I ALSO confess that the black women at my job have jacked up heads....even my bestfriend and mother are in standstill. 

Ok one chic I work with wears a sew (blonde/honey) with her natural super dark brown front piece out for 3 months....and what sucks is you can see the front track is glued in!!! Every time we talk I cant help but stare!! Then when she takes it down beautiful hair underneath shes a 4 type ish doesnt know how to care for it...I refer here here and 3 months later her ends are raggedy and her SL hair has to be cut bc too many split ends she gets fustrated and texlases it....That woman needs to do a confession on her own


Moms has APL hair but for the last 5 yrs it has never gone [ast that!!! Shes quick to pick up the old school hot comb or the electric one.....But yet shes relaxed!!! (shakes my head) this woman loves bone straigh hair at the cost of not being able to style it her curls dont hold but for 5 min and her ends are ALWAYS frazzled.....I tried to educate her but she wasnt hearing it!!! she aslways wants to oil my scalp to run her fingers in it!!! (But hey moms does a mean scalp massage!!!)

My best friend....I love her to death but she knows shes wrong!!! Weaves Weaves Weaves beautiful...uses cheap hair....doesnt take care of them....forever stealing my products (except the secret stash) and i tried to put her up on some education I learned from here but shes acting like she deaf!!!


----------



## Junebug D (Oct 17, 2009)

I confess I'm starting to like being relaxed... *dodges stones*    It was actually fun washing my hair last night. No tangles!


----------



## robot. (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm sorry, but  @ the busted coworker stories. Everybody has one.

And I'm glad you're enjoying your hair, Shan!


----------



## andromeda (Oct 17, 2009)

That I'm apprehensive about the unintended consequences of wearing half wigs for my transition.  I agree with the belief that transitioning is a physical and mental process.  Although I love my NG and have accepted it, I wonder if wearing a 4a/3c? wig is cheating myself?  Am I depriving myself of accumulating the skills necessary to deal with my natural hair type?  Will I be in for a rude awakening if I unwittingly become acclimated to "the look" of 4a hair?  I'm not wearing a hlaf wig to avoid dealing with or wearing my natural hair, but I think my hair will flourish will low manipulation.  When I wear it out, I have a severe case of hand in hair syndrome. 

That I treat my relaxed hair like a red-headed stepchild sometimes.  It's so pathetic and thin compared to my natural texture.  Back in the summer I casually trimmed off inches twice.  I just recently started being vigilant about stealing the ends.  Before I would only seal them to ensure my "out" styles wouldn't have frizzy ends.  I just want to be rid of the relaxed hair.  Better yet, I just want it magically revert to my natural texture, so I can keep the length!

That I don't know how successful I will be in the napes and edges challenge.  I think I've already made some process since starting my HHJ and I'm not sure how visible additional progress will be.

That I want bodacious hair and sometimes I'm afraid mine won't measure up.  All I can do is be positive and have a consistent regimen, but I'm afraid it's not that simple.  What if the perfect regimen is like a soul mate?  I'm probably in the puppy love/like stage now and I don't even know what I'm missing out on.  What if it takes years before my hair finds its destined match - that perfect cocktail of products/styles that will make it utter, "You complete meeeee!"


----------



## robot. (Oct 17, 2009)

Rosa, you are silly.


----------



## andromeda (Oct 17, 2009)

Almost forgot this one!

I confess I'm seriously considering checking out Dominican Essence.  Maybe for a straightening around the holidays.  I'm deathly afraid of heat damage but from what I hear, they're very attentive to natural hair..


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 17, 2009)

confession: i'm feeling really lost without my flatiron. =[ its like a drug to me- one i don't want to quit. ugh. this would be so easy to get over if i was already natural.​


----------



## thehairmaverick (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey people, the newbie has a confessional!

*clears throat*

After two years of wearing sew-ins, my hair reached APL from NL. My 8 yo cousin compared her BSL hair to mines : "Your hair is still not longer than mines!"

Two years after my BC, I still wait for the day that my hair reaches BSL (or MBL  ) so I can rub it in ...


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 17, 2009)

thehairmaverick said:


> Hey people, the newbie has a confessional!
> 
> *clears throat*
> 
> ...




    This is really really really really really really mean to say, especially because she's a child, and I hope that God can forgive me for this one, but when I was eight, my hair was MBL (stretched) too. Six years later, it was at the top of my ears. I feel like everyone here as children had beautiful, healthy hair until they got their hands on it. So...just give her a few years. Unless she knows good hair care tips.  

ETA: And congrats on your progress and welcome!!


----------



## thehairmaverick (Oct 17, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> This is really really really really really really mean to say, especially because she's a child, and I hope that God can forgive me for this one, but when I was eight, my hair was MBL (stretched) too. Six years later, it was at the top of my ears. I feel like everyone here as children had beautiful, healthy hair until they got their hands on it. So...just give her a few years. Unless she knows good hair care tips.
> 
> ETA: And congrats on your progress and welcome!!


Thanks for the welcome 

Well the difference between here and other kids is that her mom and dad would NEVER neglect her and her sisters hair! I wouldn't be surprise if she had fairy tale Pocahontas hair by the time I make it to BSL lol...


----------



## thehairmaverick (Oct 17, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> This is really really really really really really mean to say, especially because she's a child, and I hope that God can forgive me for this one, but when I was eight, my hair was MBL (stretched) too. Six years later, it was at the top of my ears. I feel like everyone here as children had beautiful, healthy hair until they got their hands on it. So...just give her a few years. Unless she knows good hair care tips.
> 
> ETA: And congrats on your progress and welcome!!


PS- I would never rib it in directly  , she is the sweetest girl and I love her dearly! She has matured so much in 4 years...


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 17, 2009)

thehairmaverick said:


> PS- I would never rib it in directly  , she is the sweetest girl and I love her dearly! She has matured so much in 4 years...



Oh, nevermind then! Haha, I thought she was one of them evil little ones.


----------



## shunemite (Oct 17, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> This is really really really really really really mean to say, especially because she's a child, and I hope that God can forgive me for this one, but when I was eight, my hair was MBL (stretched) too. Six years later, it was at the top of my ears.* I feel like everyone here as children had beautiful, healthy hair until they got their hands on it.* So...just give her a few years. Unless she knows good hair care tips.
> 
> ETA: And congrats on your progress and welcome!!


You described my hair to a T.


----------



## robot. (Oct 18, 2009)

Whenever I see a thread addressing naturals, I kind of go, "Oh! That's me now! *mosies right on in*"


----------



## robot. (Oct 18, 2009)

I believe with every fiber in me that natural hair is the ultimate styling accessory. It adds instant flyness to any outfit.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 18, 2009)

rosa praeclara said:


> That I'm apprehensive about the unintended consequences of wearing half wigs for my transition. I agree with the belief that transitioning is a physical and mental process. Although *I love my NG and have accepted it, I wonder if wearing a 4a/3c? wig is cheating myself? Am I depriving myself of accumulating the skills necessary to deal with my natural hair type?* Will I be in for a rude awakening if I unwittingly become acclimated to "the look" of 4a hair? I'm not wearing a hlaf wig to avoid dealing with or wearing my natural hair, but I think my hair will flourish will low manipulation. When I wear it out, I have a severe case of hand in hair syndrome.
> 
> That I treat my relaxed hair like a red-headed stepchild sometimes. It's so pathetic and thin compared to my natural texture. Back in the summer I casually trimmed off inches twice. I just recently started being vigilant about stealing the ends. Before I would only seal them to ensure my "out" styles wouldn't have frizzy ends. I just want to be rid of the relaxed hair. Better yet, I just want it magically revert to my natural texture, so I can keep the length!
> 
> ...


 

When i went from natural to relaxed I felt like a traitor. But i wasn't trying to impress anybody. It took me a long time to get over it because i love my naps. I still love them. So... You love yourself and your hair. You are also looking to reach a goal. and that's what its about for you. You'll have to take the wig off and wash your hair, so you'll have to learn how to care for it...lol... So bump all that guilt and wear the wigs. You won't get acclimated


----------



## imaccami (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't keep my ends perfectly trimmed because I like for it to be obvious that this is my real hair. I don't let them get to be a mess but they aren't perfectly trimmed either.

I get lots of compliments on my hair and never once been asked if it's a weave.


----------



## shunemite (Oct 19, 2009)

I went to a housewarming today, and I caught myself staring at another woman's hair and how dry it was!


----------



## andromeda (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm running out of storage space for my V05 conditioners.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 19, 2009)

I got a package- it was my Oyin's Juices and berries- my heart skipped a beat.
Then I get a delivery confirmation- my silk scarf is on its way- my palms got sweaty.

I am getting that Junkie, Tyrone itch...I am addicted to getting hair products in the mail....it makes me high.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know how I feel about wearing my natural hair for a photo shoot this Friday.  It's not that I'm not proud of my hair...it's that my hair is horribly uneven due to cutting out heat damaged hair on the left side.

I don't know what I want to wear for it either but the hair is the more important problem...LOL!!


----------



## halee_J (Oct 20, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I confess that I love being the biggest baddest fro in the room (not terribly difficult in Scottsdale, but still) At 5'8" I tend to stand out a bit anyway - you pop a fro on top of that and I'm a skyscraper.
> 
> I see people looking and I shake my hair a little extra for them.  I will check out the corner of my eye to see if people are staring. They are.
> 
> ...


 
lachen:is bile really salty? Seriously tho, ITA. You gotta do you Rock on!


----------



## halee_J (Oct 20, 2009)

keyawarren said:


> *When i went from natural to relaxed I felt like a traitor*. But i wasn't trying to impress anybody. It took me a long time to get over it because i love my naps. I still love them. So... You love yourself and your hair. You are also looking to reach a goal. and that's what its about for you. You'll have to take the wig off and wash your hair, so you'll have to learn how to care for it...lol... So bump all that guilt and wear the wigs. You won't get acclimated


 
*sigh* me too. I spent almost 6 months transitioning and then B/C rocked a mohawk TWA for a while, but I it was so hard for me to keep my hair moisturized. I became a PJ. bought just about _*every*_ DC, moisturizing poo, clarifying/chelating poo and leave-in moisturizer mentioned on this board. I literally had a room full of sh*t. And my hair was still *dry*. Then I started concocting all kinda natural homemade stuff ppl came up with on this board. They were good for a while but ultimately still very dry. I remebered when I was in high school my hair was MBL and relaxed and it was thriving, so I gave up. 

Not saying that it was impossible 'cause probably if i actually stuck with a few things then I would have evenually got some staples and a reggie. I really love my natural texture but maybe for my habits my hair thrives better relaxed. I still get some dryness issues but nothing like when I was natural.


----------



## robot. (Oct 20, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I got a package- it was my Oyin's Juices and berries- my heart skipped a beat.
> Then I get a delivery confirmation- my silk scarf is on its way- my palms got sweaty.
> 
> I am getting that Junkie, Tyrone itch...I am addicted to getting hair products in the mail....it makes me high.



You was feenin', girl. 

I'm becoming a PJ without even realizing it. Within the last week or so, I've gotten two conditioners and one leave-in. And it's not even ordering anything - it's random trips to the store! And they're cheap, so I never think twice about picking it up.  Dang drugstore product reviews, mane. *grumble*


----------



## robot. (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't understand why people think that going natural is "expensive." erplexed It's not like you really need any "special" product, and drugstore stuff is cheap. I can't tell whether it's a myth people actually believe or a reason to not go natural.

In all fairness, I know there are some relaxed ladies that are PJs, too.


----------



## robot. (Oct 20, 2009)

I want to kick myself because the Black Student Union on my campus had a meeting and discussed "good hair." I heard the naturals and relaxed ladies were going at it.


----------



## SND411 (Oct 20, 2009)

............................


----------



## SND411 (Oct 20, 2009)

........................................


----------



## robot. (Oct 20, 2009)

Dang, you had to edit twice? Must've been some confession.


----------



## robot. (Oct 20, 2009)

IDK if I'm just going crazy, or if all the trashy hood videos are just getting to me, but I go through this not-so-nice bus station every once in a while.

One day, I imagined a girl called me out: "Ohh, you think you cute 'cuz you got long hair. Beeyatch!"

Son tried to grab for my ponytail and I flattened her out with the quickness and said something nice and ghetto back, flicking my ponytail, too.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 20, 2009)

i confess....i plan on putting yarn braids in my hair within the next week or two. i feel bad because i have always been anti fake hair. its yarn i know but its the same thing to me.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 20, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I don't understand why people think that going natural is "expensive." erplexed It's not like you really need any "special" product, and drugstore stuff is cheap. I can't tell whether it's a myth people actually believe or a reason to not go natural.
> 
> In all fairness, I know there are some relaxed ladies that are PJs, too.


 sooooo true. my hair can thrive with shea butter, evco, evoo, black soap and conditioner. it doesnt take much to braid the hair in the winter and wash and go in the summer. whats hard or exspencive about that?
people just always have an exscuse lol.


----------



## robot. (Oct 20, 2009)

I was anti-fake hair until this year, when I got a weave AND braids.  And I hadn't had braids in years, too.

But I found a girl who does really nice senegalese for EIGHTY BUCKS. I gotta find her number again because I loved them when I had them. Why oh why does she have to live in DC...


----------



## robot. (Oct 20, 2009)

chebaby said:


> sooooo true. my hair can thrive with shea butter, evco, evoo, black soap and conditioner. it doesnt take much to braid the hair in the winter and wash and go in the summer. whats hard or exspencive about that?
> people just always have an exscuse lol.



Right! They ain't fooling nobody. And it's only expensive when you become a PJ... but that's more of a "hobby" than it is about hair.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 20, 2009)

i was thinking about getting my hair done in DC but i will just do them myself. and if i look a HAM then oh well lmao.


----------



## robot. (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't have the patience to do them myself - with fake hair, that is. IDK how and takes entirely too long, but at least I could do them myself over a weekend... maybe I should at least learn.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been on my no-buy challenge for exactly 4 days, and I'm already feeling the burn. Somebody, help me.


----------



## robot. (Oct 20, 2009)

Go the exchange... maybe you can trade. That's not buying.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 20, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Go the exchange... maybe you can trade. That's not buying.



Smh, stop enabling mee!!
And that still counts...the challenge is no new products. I can only replenish my staples should they run out. 

Besides, I tried....nobody wants what I gots. Or rather, what I'm willing to part with.


----------



## robot. (Oct 20, 2009)

Dang, man, they thorough. They got your number.


----------



## jevetta (Oct 20, 2009)

MY confessions
I wish I new how to care for natural hair in high school and beyond.  I like nappy hair, just never new what to do to it.  My hair would have been the bomb if I knew then what I know now.  
I would like it to grow to at least 21 inches, so I could have two big Pocahantes braids to my boobs
some people don't look good with natural hair, wrong texture for their coloring, bone structure etc
My daughter has a hair texture to die for, but I would prefer a jet black color instead of her brown color   jeve


----------



## Junebug D (Oct 22, 2009)

I saw someone with thin (sparse) hair with locs yesterday... it looked awful.   The locs weren't particularly big or small either, just medium, average-sized.   Makes me frightened to ever loc since I am sparse-haired as well, in the same area in the crown where this woman was too.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 22, 2009)

My latest natural hair idol is Muffinz05 and I stalk her Fotki every day.  I just love her buns and bands.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Oct 22, 2009)

My hair is so big and poofy. I luv it


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 22, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Smh, stop enabling mee!!
> And that still counts...the challenge is no new products. I can only replenish my staples should they run out.
> 
> Besides, I tried....nobody wants what I gots. Or rather, what I'm willing to part with.



Try going into stores and walk around with your favorite products in your hand but put them back before you make it to the register.  It works for me.


----------



## robot. (Oct 26, 2009)

SherylsTresses said:


> Try going into stores and walk around with your favorite products in your hand but put them back before you make it to the register.  It works for me.



I do this. Something about just having them, even for a little bit, makes me feel good.


----------



## lovelyone80 (Oct 26, 2009)

newbie checking in...some of mine:

1. when i was little i was jealous of my sister's waist length 2b hair. (ooh waves for days!!) 

2. i am natural (been natural since Aug 08) and sometimes want to go back to relax when on wash days because it's too hard. but then my hair dries and feels all cottony and I am in love again.

3. sometimes i just want to cut it real low and wear micros for the rest of my life


----------



## chebaby (Oct 26, 2009)

i confess that these braids are coming out tonight. i feel kinda bad because i just put them in last thursday but i can take it anymore. plus there is a chunky braid out that i want to try for the first time. and if it doesnt come out right i will just throw it in a puff.


----------



## Ms. Alainious (Oct 26, 2009)

I knew I needed to wash my braids before I left for this business trip...but I was being lazy.

Now my braids itch, and I'm resisting the urge to go to Walmart, buy all the supplies I left at home, do my hair, then take it all back...


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Oct 26, 2009)

jevetta said:


> some people don't look good with natural hair, *wrong texture for their coloring,* bone structure etc


so do you mean i'm wrong for being yella with type 4 hair, or that brown-skinned and 3b don't go together?  (am i instigating? probably)

back OT:

i really do think everyone should go natural at least once in their adult lives, but at their own timing, of course.

i sometimes think of texlaxing/relaxing when i hit MBL so i will have undeniably long hair instead of it only being when i straighten. when i think about the fact that my hair will never really grow DOWN like some of my hair idols', i realize my fro will just get fuller instead of longer and that bothers me. then i have days like today...where my puff was just so huge and coily...

i want to slap my cousin for putting that relaxer in her 3 y/o daughter's hair. i also want to slap those shiny stiff synthetic tracks out of her head...her first sew-in and it's JACKED because her hairstylist is giving her bad advice (although i seriously doubt she would take mine because, according to her, i have good hair and she doesn't )

i want a FT job partly so i can afford my hair's lavish lifestyle. it's doing just fine with aussie and this pink bonnet dryer, but i SO want some hairveda/QB/aveda and a pibbs.

and although it bothers me that people are as BOLD as to shove their hands in my scalp...i like being weave checked. it means i'm not making up the fact that my hair is healthy and growing.


----------



## robot. (Oct 26, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i confess that these braids are coming out tonight. i feel kinda bad because i just put them in last thursday but i can take it anymore. plus there is a chunky braid out that i want to try for the first time. and if it doesnt come out right i will just throw it in a puff.



What kind of braids did you do? How'd they come out?


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 27, 2009)

When my mother asked me what I wanted
for X-mas.. I told her hair products.. *she thinks
I'm crazy...



I'm counting down the days till Black Friday,
so I can splurge on hair products/accessories...


----------



## Bene (Oct 27, 2009)

When I'm extra frustrated with my hair, I look at pictures of other people's heads and I feel better because mine doesn't look like that even on a bad day. Sort of like when I'm broke and I see a homeless person I feel thankful that I'm not homeless.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 27, 2009)

i really wish i hadn't relaxed my hair. when i straighten, the natural length of my hair is so silky and shiny and straight, and the relaxed part is a little more stiff, and is this ugly brown color. if i had stayed natural, my whole length could've been black, shiny, and flowy.​


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm currently in a sew-in and I have not moisturized my hair in 3 weeks.


----------



## robot. (Oct 27, 2009)

Why not!?


----------



## isabella09 (Oct 27, 2009)

I’m really enjoying my transition and loving my hair at the moment. It’s amazing how much I’ve learned on this forum which in turn has led to continuing improvements in my hair. Wish I’d transitioned sooner as I can’t wait to be fully natural, I’m so excited!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm in love with my new growth and I can't keep my hands out of it erplexed


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm loving all the big chops that i'm seeing on the board!!

I wonder why it is bothering some people?*shrugs*


I'm loving how excited my Dad is about the possibilities of my afro

I know i'm taking him back to his afro days with my new cut and his excitement surely does give me a boost.
Thanks Daddy!!!!


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 27, 2009)

I actually have more than enough new
growth to BC.. I just want to make sure my
hair will be bigger and fuller than the naturals
in my class.... especially one girl in particular, who is a 3c,
she keeps telling me that kinkier hair won't grow too
long.. _I'll show her_..


----------



## chebaby (Oct 27, 2009)

i am so in love with my puff today. i may have to take a week off from protective styling in braids and twists because this puff is so darn soft and fluff and cute and i miss co washing.


----------



## hatmat6 (Oct 27, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I want long hair because I want to be in the minority. I want something coveted by many. I want to feel special than most. I want to stand out....I want long hair to make me feel superior.
> 
> *Exits Thread*



This is EXACTLY IT!!!! In a nutshell!  Nuff Said!


----------



## CaramelLites (Oct 27, 2009)

i've turned down dates. Because i'd rather deep condition my hair instead!!


----------



## Mermaid0684 (Oct 28, 2009)

Lately, I've been tired of weekly roller sets to my hair. So this week I tried something new....

I took the blow dryer and flat iron to my hair after this weeks wash. I loved how easy and quick it was. My hair is just as straight as if I rollerset it. I may continue with this bimonthly until I come out of my rollersetting rut.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 28, 2009)

I confess....today, I was doing my laundry and I took a towel out of the basket, put it on my head, and started swanging it around like it was hair.  I don't know why I did it. I just felt the urge. 

Oh yeah, and I also confess that after over a year of not using direct heat, I'm going to buy a flat iron and use it. 
And I am excited.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 28, 2009)

man i love flatironing my hair! it looks awesome, and the natural part is so shiny and smooth! i can't wait to be fully natural and straighten. watch out now!​


----------



## MizzCoco (Oct 28, 2009)

zazzi said:


> I confess....
> 
> ...I'm almost 9 months into my transition and really want to BC, but I'm afraid of what my bosses will think. I hold a pretty high position and I think about whether they'll see me in the same light. erplexed
> 
> ...




I walk in the house looking crazy with my hair all over my head every night cuz I do this too! I cant help it!


----------



## brittdadutchess (Oct 28, 2009)

I confess that I secretly imagine my hair being so long that it covers my boobs...
if I ever get to this point someone is going to have to hold me back...cuz imma go streakin (top up anyway) lol  :blondboob


----------



## robot. (Nov 3, 2009)

brittdadutchess said:


> I confess that I secretly imagine my hair being so long that it covers my boobs...
> if I ever get to this point someone is going to have to hold me back...cuz imma go streakin (top up anyway) lol  :blondboob



You too?  I thought I was the only one.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 3, 2009)

Often I imagine my hair being, "at least" knee length...... I picture myself  at work with my hair in a bun all the time.  After months of people thinking that my hair is fairly short, I "somehow" get into a conversation about long hair and then suggest to everyone that we all wear our hair down for the next day -- just to see the looks on everyone's face when they see how long my hair really isI'm also obsessed with long hair and when I see someone constantly dangling their hair around me I get so upset (without showing it) and imagine me dangling my hair around them!


----------



## 2themax (Nov 3, 2009)

I picture myself going back to my Class Reunion or seeing some old acquaintances (especially old boyfriends that may have ditched me) and having Super Long Hair just to see the looks on everyone's face since my hair was always relatively shorter than everyone else's.

I daydream about seeing some old acquaintances who used to have really long hair when we were growing up who used to never let anyone forget how much hair they had and then wearing my hair down and being way  much longer than theirs!!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 3, 2009)

2themax said:


> I picture myself going back to my Class Reunion or seeing some old acquaintances (especially old boyfriends that may have ditched me) and having Super Long Hair just to see the looks on everyone's face since my hair was always relatively shorter than everyone else's.
> 
> I daydream about seeing some old acquaintances who used to have really long hair when we were growing up who used to never let anyone forget how much hair they had and then wearing my hair down and being way  much longer than theirs!!



 Story of my life. I fully plan on "accidentally" slapping a few of them in the face with it too. More than once.


----------



## Nayna (Nov 3, 2009)

I confess that I really should be protective styling but I have no clue what to do! I've been doing 4 dookie cornrows in my head, spraying my moisturizer over them tying a scarf on and then my beanie on top.  I only take the braids out when I go out.  I feel like such a bum! LOL!  

I'm done with weaves, I tried to wig it and I didn't last a week.  I was thinking micros but I'll be damned if I pay $80-120 for some braids and take em out in less than 4 weeks since I get tired of that stuff so quick.  Plus although I'm grateful that I'm finally at APL I know that I want the hair braided past my length.  Ugh.  I'm confused, lol.


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 4, 2009)

This was a great thread!

I confess:

That I secretly love that my sister doesn't take care of her hair and that I am in a secret race to grow my hair longer than hers.

I laugh out loud and on the inside when I see some of these terrible weaves and hairstyles.

I laugh, smh, and feel sorry for some people and their jacked up, dried, thirsty, hungry, overproceesed, laid to the side, unloved, just plain ugly and chewed up looking hair.

I feel superior already with my hair at it's current length because it is healthy and growing.

i can't wait to have APL hair. The day I straighten my hair and it's THAT long. I don't know...that will be the day. It's smooth sailing after that..hopefully.

Going natural was the best thing ever for my self esteem, and fashion choices.

I wish there was more type 4 naturals on youtube and other places so I can relate and have someone too look up to and aspire for THAT hair.

I can't wait to go to hair school. I just imagine myself making good money in the industry. And I want to talk about hair ALL DAY...for money.

I wish everyone knew about hair boards for whatever race or hairtype they are. 

The first thing I look at on a person is their hair.

I think about hair ALL DAY everyday. It excites to a point of embarssment, thinking about hair and what I want to do to my hair gets me HIGH. I wish everyone love hair so we could talk all day 

I want the man, the car, the nice clothes and jewlery, the fly house,the money, and the long swangin' hair flowin down my back, and I am on a serious quest to get it.


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 4, 2009)

I also confess that I don't know if I feel comfortable wearing my hair in an afro puff to go tour the PM school today. I hope they don't judge me.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 4, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I'm really in love with my hair right now. I can't keep my hands out of it. I'm always fingering my kinks and coils . If fondling hair was a crime, I'd be on death row...and I wouldn't have it any other way


 
Good for you! 

I can't wait to get there. I'm back to having protein overload; it seems like I just can't use protein AT ALL!! Even a drop will take me back. Because of using too much protein last year; I am extremely sensitive to protein. Now, I just focus on moisture. I wanna stretch my relaxer because my roots are thick but so soft, but I can't. Maybe next month.


----------



## robot. (Nov 4, 2009)

Blessed Angel, your daughter's hair is always GORGEOUS! Your braiding skills are on point.


----------



## bamachic08 (Nov 4, 2009)

i check my hair underneath my wig about 20 times a day to see if it has crept out the scalp some more and im going through too much top solve adhesive remover doing this...someone please help me.
and when i wake up the next morning and notice my head getting darker and darker (newly baldie) i am overcome with an unexplainable feeling of joy like i can cry....


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Nov 4, 2009)

I love my new growth curl pattern when it's not disturbed.


----------



## Charz (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not so obsessed with my hair as before.......it's just hair.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm impatient when it comes to growing my hair. REALLY impatient.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Nov 4, 2009)

Bene said:


> When I'm extra frustrated with my hair, I look at pictures of other people's heads and I feel better because mine doesn't look like that even on a bad day. Sort of like when I'm broke and I see a homeless person I feel thankful that I'm not homeless.



Lawdhamercy!!!!


----------



## dymondgurl (Nov 6, 2009)

1. I talk about hair so much that my mother and cousin run when they see me coming.

 2. I sometimes dream about hair products(Afroveda,Oyin handmade), especially when I have a package coming.

3. I love being natural and have no desire for relaxed hair ever again.

4. One day I may loc my hair.

5. I'm glad that my mother (who is relaxed) never put chemicals in my hair as a child. I was the one who relaxed my hair as a teenager. She also supports my decision to be natural.


----------



## robot. (Nov 6, 2009)

If that's you in your avatar, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 6, 2009)

i confess that i'm kind of indifferent about my hair right now. 
i wouldn't mind just doing a BC.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't wait till the day I can do a full sl twist out on my hair.


----------



## msa (Nov 6, 2009)

Natural hair is for everyone. If it wasn't, it wouldn't grow out of your head that way.


----------



## NappiShawti (Nov 6, 2009)

i confess that I have never had a relaxer my entire life & never really wanted one...until i found LHCF & saw that being relaxed doesnt necessarily equate to having short, dry, damaged hair...

i confess that i've always thought relaxed hair was "doomed"

i confess that i like my natural hair, but am dying to see what it would look like relaxed, w/ LHCF techniques & two yrs. of growing


----------



## chebaby (Nov 6, 2009)

i confess that the other day i thought about flat ironing my hair. that will never happen though. im too scared of the damage. ya know....like the kind of heat damage im still trying to get ris of???? so no thanx to the heat.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 6, 2009)

I confess that I know breakage is normal and it happens to everyone, but I blame myself for it. For example, I was giving my scalp some love with njoi creations herbal hair dressing a strand of my hair broke off. I think I massgae my scalp a little too rough sometimes.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 6, 2009)

I confess...

I love my relaxed brethren, but sometimes, they make me .
If you relax your hair, breathe. No one is persecuting you, no one hates you, no one is pushing you off LHCF...I'm pretty sure no one really cares. You are not a victim. You are not an internet refugee. You don't have to lurk or hide. It's not that deep nor is it that serious.
BREATHE.


----------



## Marie_Star (Nov 7, 2009)

I confess:

I was supposed to start studying an hour ago, but have been on LHCF
My hair straighteners are my most valued possession, I really wish I could give them up but I know I can't.


----------



## Second2None (Nov 7, 2009)

I confess:

Ampro Clear Ice Gel this morning   All gels are not made the same, luckily picked up more of the IC yesterday.     Ampro jar in trash.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 7, 2009)

My mother had wavy, silky hair and these six months I've been skipping the relaxer, I've been hoping my hair was more like hers, but alas... just like my dark skin, I think my hair is more like my dad's. Still pretty though... just not like my mom's.  I've always wanted to be like my mom. I think I have her sense of humor and that's about all I got. 

I almost asked a girl about a weave the other day. An accident. I saw her pretty hair (SHE was pretty was the main thing) and I wanted to know how she got her curls to pop like that.) I said something like, "Now tell me..." and I touched a curl (not weave checking, honest... I thought it was natural until I touched it.) It felt synthetic so then I said, "Your hair is so pretty."

I know... I should have pulled back a nub for touching that girl's hair without permission.

I think I've finally reached PJ overload. I have so many conditioners, shampoos, butters, leave-ins around here I have no space for them. Some are in the computer room, some are in the living room behind the couch and some are in the bathroom.  Yikes!

ETA: Whoops. I hadn't read the whole thread before I posted. I want to be clear that I love my hair texture and I love my brown skin. But I DID always desire to look like my mom... but BECAUSE she was MY MOM. What little girl doesn't? No complex though. My mom told me I was beautiful and had beautiful hair and I BELIEVED it.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 7, 2009)

labelfree said:


> Confession:
> 
> I never even knew what a relaxer/perm was until I was out of High School  I just thought everybody got a press n' curl



I was kind of like that. I had no clue about weaves and phony ponies and braid extensions. I was going to college and working and MAD that I'd see other black girls looking good ALL the time. Also, when I was a kid, I remember there weren't that many girls with hair longer than mine. Now mine had broken off because of lack of care, but still. Suddenly there were all these girls with long flowing locks! I was like... dang!

Then one day going to school, I got on the shuttle and I saw the bus driver and she had this long shiny pony tail just bouncing and curling and sparkling and I finally started to suspect something was UP... heh.  That's been in about the last 5 years that I finally caught on.


----------



## Foufie (Nov 7, 2009)

At work I spends hours on LHCF pretending like I am working just so I can read about healthy hair and soak up as much info as I can for my own. I also keep looking up everything ya'll mention  so I can purchase it (while still at work). I am obsessed with my hair rt now it is ridiculous! It is all I want to talk about (hair info in general) and I can' t understand why no once is interested.

Oh I even check hair blogs on my blackberry and read on that little arse screen long enough to get a headache...LOL


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Nov 7, 2009)

Confession: I sit and reminisce about my MBL/BSL days.

I have also been naughty...I slept w/o my hair wrapped:-x


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 7, 2009)

My confession:

I'm supposed to be doing the Crown and Glory Challenge but I have braided my hair since August and could care less  I really don't like braids and it takes me forever to get them done.

I love playing with my new growth but I'm really apprehensive about going natural. I always think that I might not be able to take good care of it.


----------



## cocoaluv (Nov 7, 2009)

I did a mini chop a few weeks back and now that I took my braids out i really regret it. I  have a small pony tail  MY hair has never been this short so this is kinda hard for me.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 7, 2009)

I secretly can't wait to become a* hair  legend* on LHCF.

​


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 12, 2009)

I want to confess that I feel bad for what I said about my sister. I really don't secretly like that she doesn't take care of her hair. Actually I am mad that she DOESN'T take care of it. 

I wish she would. I do hate her using my products (gel, etc) cause I feel it's a waste cause she doesn't take care of her hair. I wish people weren't so lazy when it comes to hair. You can KISS and still have progress.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 12, 2009)

long hair or a baa is exotic on black women.​


----------



## niknakmac (Nov 12, 2009)

i lost a chunk of hair last night. I was really upset.  i had my hair in a ponytail holder something i never use and my hair got tangled in the fcking thing.  I couldn't get it out. i lost my patience and yanked it out.  i lost a CHUNK of hair!  I tried to find the section after that but i couldn't really find it as my hair was still kind of curly from a twist out.  I'm afraid to wear my hair straight now because i am sure it will be super noticeable.  it's super curly this morning.  i still feel like crying.  this totally sucks. i will never use a pony tail holder again...don't know why i used it yesterday i usually NEVER use them.  going to cry...


----------



## Jaegermany (Nov 12, 2009)

Forgive me LHCF for I have sinned..it has been many moons since my last hair confession.

I confess that the time I spend on my hair is an issue in my marriage.

I confess that if I go to any store and I find hair products I am excited. Like I keep my children away from the candy isle or toy isle, I need to be kept away from hair isle.

I confess that I can easily rock a full sew in weave but I have issues with wearing a wig (?)....


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 14, 2009)

Well..this isn't a hair confession, but I confess, whenever I hear a Chris Brown song, I feel sorry for him because I don't really see his career recovering. ;_;


----------



## robot. (Nov 14, 2009)

sweetnikki_6 said:


> i lost a chunk of hair last night. I was really upset.  i had my hair in a ponytail holder something i never use and my hair got tangled in the fcking thing.  I couldn't get it out. i lost my patience and yanked it out.  i lost a CHUNK of hair!  I tried to find the section after that but i couldn't really find it as my hair was still kind of curly from a twist out.  I'm afraid to wear my hair straight now because i am sure it will be super noticeable.  it's super curly this morning.  i still feel like crying.  this totally sucks. i will never use a pony tail holder again...don't know why i used it yesterday i usually NEVER use them.  going to cry...



I'm sorry. I know it's easy to be frustrated, but at least now you know to take it easy with your hair!


----------



## manegoal (Nov 14, 2009)

I confess that I am going back to using all natural/some organic products in 2010. I notice a difference in my hair even though no one else does.


----------



## Nayna (Nov 14, 2009)

I confess that I was being a lazy bum and it took me a week to do my micros myself (I seriously was doing one row a day, smh).  I finished them on Tuesday; they look great and I'm pretty much ready to take them out.  FML, lol. Libras really are indecisive sometimes! I'm living proof! Lol.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 14, 2009)

I confess that I was not as gentle detangling as I should have been, and so I heard a lot of snaps, crackles and pops when I went through my hair today.  Hopefully it will be better on Tuesday, next wash day.  I am about 8 weeks post.

I confess that, after protein overload, now my hair is going the other way; moisture overload.  Oh lord.  

I confess that, I can't wait till the cruise in three weeks to relax again.  Whenever my hair seems out of balance, relaxing it helps to get it back in balance.  Also, I am sick of detangling my locks.

And lastly, I confess that, though I want to stretch about 16 weeks for my anniversary after I get this next touch up, that I am scared to death at managing my hair for 3 more weeks than I am used to after a touch up.  I hope the breakage is not too bad.  Since my  hair is getting so much thicker, stretches are TRYING.

M.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 14, 2009)

I confess i own all of 2 products for my hair shampoo and coconut oil...i feel like such a simpleton compared to some of the product junkies on here


----------



## ANUBIS (Nov 14, 2009)

LunadeMiel said:


> *When I see someone with chewed up hair I like to take a curl and just pull it very slowly so that I can show off the length


 
 giiiiiiirl no u didnt haha


----------



## washize (Nov 15, 2009)

I tell myself I have long hair, even when I have major shrinkage. I like to think my hair will grow faster that way.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 15, 2009)

I confess I used to wear my mothers thin wool scarves and tie the end like a pony tail on my head, and imagine I had a long ponytail just like the other girls in my class. 

I confess in highschool I used to go weeks without washing my hair, and simply apply gel daily to flatten the frizzies out.  

I confess that I used to paste down my 'baby hairs' into corkscrews on my forehead. 

I confess that my fonypony fell off in the club... and I picked it up off the floor and reattached like nothing just happened.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Nov 15, 2009)

coconut said:


> I confess i own all of 2 products for my hair shampoo and coconut oil...i feel like such a simpleton compared to some of the product junkies on here



Ain't nothing wrong with that!

I don't do product junkie-ism no more.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 15, 2009)

I really would trade my head of hair in for someone elses right now. If I didn't think I would look like a complete idot, I would get a weave or some braids or a wig right now and call it a day. I'm too chicken and self conscious to do that though.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 15, 2009)

just had a new one! My roomate helped me part my hair today for my braids... I realized that my hair is now longer that hers and I had cut all my off two years ago!!!

I felt sooooo good inside hee hee....

When she said "Man your hair has grown a lot!" I sheepishly said "You think so.... I didnt notice"

Of course I noticed lol....In side I felt like I won a mini victory yall lol lol lol I feel so bad


----------



## robot. (Nov 15, 2009)

Tryna be modest and what not, ppg.


----------



## 30something (Nov 15, 2009)

I confess.. 

I have a hard time staying positive sometimes;
Sometimes I get real upset when I see other black girls with AMAZING AMAZING hair because I don't believe my hair will ever reach thick MB/WL. I think im doomed with not having a lot of follicles on my head for thick hair. Which is complete BS, how can I even know how full my hair is if I only just started my hair journey. 

Anyone else ever felt this way erplexed at least once during their journey? I feel like im the only negative Nancy on this board sometimes


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 15, 2009)

20- I guess I kinda feel that way but I will be happy if my hair reaches down my back. I can only grow what I am supposed to so I don't beat myself up over it. I don't have outrageous goals. I don't really have any goal. I will be happy if my hair reaches APL which to me is an accomplishment because myhair has never been that long. Set small goals to accomplish and work your way up that way you don't get yourself down.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 15, 2009)

20Something said:


> I confess..
> 
> I have a hard time staying positive sometimes;
> Sometimes I get real upset when I see other black girls with AMAZING AMAZING hair because I don't believe my hair will ever reach thick MB/WL. I think im doomed with not having a lot of follicles on my head for thick hair. Which is complete BS, how can I even know how full my hair is if I only just started my hair journey.
> ...



  I feel like this every wash day, so noo you are not alone. 
  But Geminigirl is right. Try not to think about your ultimate goal so much, and instead, set smaller, more quickly attainable goals. Like, if you're at shoulder length, just concentrate on APL. Or set a goal to get your hair stronger, to reduce your breakage, to perfect your rollersetting technique...whatever. Just something small. That might help keep your spirits up, and you'll probably reach length goals more quickly with healthier hair.


----------



## cocoaluv (Nov 15, 2009)

My mom introduced me to her friend to get my braids done but lately i have not really like how she has done them and will never be going back to her again. I drove all to way from jersey to BK to get it done and now i'm pissed. Its going to be an arguement with my mom for this but i dont care. where i live there are TONS of braid shops and I will going to one of them and calling it a day.


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sometimes I feel like my hair will never get to where i want it to be. I have a roommate with a gorgeous head of hair its thick and mbl and just shiny and lovely. She's had hair like that since she was a little girl though. I dont want hair like hers persay I just want mine to get to my armpits at least. Sometimes i really wish I was natural, but Im too self conscious to transition and my hair doesnt take well to heat so I dont know how I would do it without chopping all my hair off.


----------



## mangojuice33 (Nov 15, 2009)

I confess....

To wind-styling. When standing on the train platform on my way to work i will pick where i stand based on wind direction and strength to get that perfect 

'gentle breeze- look my hair moves- check out the silkiness- yes its real - im in a music video- bangs across the eye look! 

I confess...

To getting SUPER DUPER HAPPY when im on a date and someone smells my hair and runs their fingers through my hair and get all excited cos they have NEVER touched a black girls real hair before cos usually they have weaves and theyve never been allowed to touch....


----------



## brittdadutchess (Nov 15, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> long hair or a baa is exotic on black women.​



I secretly confess that I have no idea what a BAA is...


----------



## didismirage4 (Nov 15, 2009)

brittdadutchess said:


> I secretly confess that I have no idea what a BAA is...



Big *** afro


----------



## didismirage4 (Nov 15, 2009)

I confess that it was such a tremendous relief that my girlfriend loves and supports my natural hair. She can't ever keep her hands out of my head.


----------



## Charz (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope my hair is long enough to be BSB 11/11/2011 when I get married....


----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 15, 2009)

I confess that I have this friend who constantly does damaging things to her hair, like wearing weaves(nothing wrong with that) but when she takes it out she would relax the same day with out even detangling first, she flat irons her hair everyday if she'd not wearing weave and she never put her hair in protective styles etc.

I have tried helping her along but she doesn't listen to me because she fells like she always have to compete with me and what I do so she feels the need to do her own thing  so I have stopped trying.

I feel bad that she feels she always have to compete I just want to help her....and even when she does take my advice.....when she see's my hair thriving, she gives no credit and act like it was all her ideaerplexed

Now she's wearing weave and I know that when she takes it out my hair will look and be in a much better condition that hers

This is so sad because we both have the same type of hair and decided to start taking care of our hair around the same time

I confess I secretly like this because I feel justified....like if she'd stop competing and just take my advice she would be better off hair wise 

I feel like such a bad person for thinking like that


----------



## Nayna (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol, I confess that I love telling people I use Juices and Berries in my hair.  It gets them every time!  Yesterday I went to my mothers house and my sister smelled my hair and said that it smelled like berries and she asked what I used.  I said Juices and Berries and she laughed and asked if I thought I was Coming to America.  Then she told me to stop playing and what I was using for real.  I made her google it and she fell out laughing.  She called me a crazy natural girl and told me to get out her room, lmao.


----------



## robot. (Nov 15, 2009)

blacksapphire said:


> I confess that I have this friend who constantly does damaging things to her hair, like wearing weaves(nothing wrong with that) but when she takes it out she would relax the same day with out even detangling first, she flat irons her hair everyday if she'd not wearing weave and she never put her hair in protective styles etc.
> 
> I have tried helping her along but she doesn't listen to me because she fells like she always have to compete with me and what I do so she feels the need to do her own thing  so I have stopped trying.
> 
> ...



You know you can lead a horse to water...

IMO, you did above and beyond the call of a roommate and were even persistent about helping her. She made it clear she doesn't want to stop torturing her hair, so I would let her have at it... while my hair continued to grow thicker, longer, and all-around better. Hmph.


----------



## BayAreaDream (Nov 15, 2009)

I confess i wear braids 70% of the year so i don't have to deal with own my hair.

I confess i think everyone else's hair looks better than mine. But i admire them (not hate on them) 

I confess i don't get cocky and frown upon other woman when i have a good hair day, i just take note so i can thrive get to get it right everyday after.


----------



## brittdadutchess (Nov 15, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I hope my hair is long enough to be BSB 11/11/2011 when I get married....



I also confess that I have no idea what BSB means...lol. 
Bra Strap Braids? Big Straight Blowout? Is the first word Below? Below Stomach Bellybutton...? I have no idea erplexed.


----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 15, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> You know you can lead a horse to water...
> 
> IMO, you did above and beyond the call of a roommate and were even persistent about helping her. She made it clear she doesn't want to stop torturing her hair, *so I would let her have at it... while my hair continued to grow thicker, longer, and all-around better. Hmph.*



 yeah that what I decided, My thought is that she will learn eventually....


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 15, 2009)

brittdadutchess said:


> I also confess that I have no idea what BSB means...lol.
> Bra Strap Braids? Big Straight Blowout? Is the first word Below? Below Stomach Bellybutton...? I have no idea erplexed.



Below Shoulder Blade. I think it's to replace BSL, because some folks wear their bras like....at their necks .


----------



## nubiennze (Nov 16, 2009)

Heavenly said:


> *I confess that my fonypony fell off in the club... and I picked it up off the floor and reattached like nothing just happened.*



I hope you at least dusted it off first...   


All this focus on _long_ hair is a struggle for me, but as vain as I feel, I'm willing to do it...if it'll help get me a man. 

As much as I'm feeling my new yarn twists, I was getting mad at myself in church today when they swung as I rocked...primarily because something inside me liked it a little bit...! *shudder*


----------



## zazzi (Nov 16, 2009)

I confess that I've cowashed every single day since my BC on 10/11/09...

I confess that I bought another bottle of conditioner the day after I vowed not to buy anymore until I finished the 4 or 5 I already had... 

I confess that I sometimes pluck full strands of hair from the root to inspect and measure it ... 

I confess that it bothered me a little tonight when my 4 year old DD said that she liked my hair better when it was long.  I know the longer, relaxed hair was all she knew until a month ago, but still erplexed

I confess that I didn't know what BSB meant either


----------



## robot. (Nov 16, 2009)

Heavenly said:


> I confess that my fonypony fell off in the club... and I picked it up off the floor and reattached like nothing just happened.



How did I miss this?


----------



## robot. (Nov 17, 2009)

I do not need money. I am semi-ashamed of what I've blown through in two days alone, but at the same time, these are things that have been on my to-get list!

Don't judge me!


----------



## cocoaluv (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been on this board for 2 years now and have since BC'd and have NO clue where I can buy Shea butter..................I'm so ashamed. lol


----------



## Songbirdb (Nov 17, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> A few weeks ago, my boyfriend said, "Pretty much everybody but black people have good hair."
> 
> I did not know what to say. I reminded him, his sister was black (and natural), his mother is black, nicca,* I'M BLACK.* And told him people of every race can have jacked up hair and ended the conversation right then and there.
> 
> ...


 
Love this! Glad you stuck it to him!


----------



## Songbirdb (Nov 17, 2009)

Speaking of boyfriends and hair, my EX boyfriend doesn't like me wearing wigs or straightening my hair. I thought that was a pretty cool thing at first, because he loves when I rock my fro and he is so against the good hair/bad hair debate (he believes good hair is healthy hair, not texture). So after coming home from the movies last night, I was telling him how I'm obsessed with the music artist Lloyd beause he has a lovely voice, but I'm not attracted to him because he's too skinny and I don't like men with long hair and he says "Yeah, because you wouldn't want to date a man with better hair than you." Then he got silent with the "Oh Shyt" look on his face and tried to explain himself. I just told him to leave it alone because he'd only make things worse *sigh* (I thought I had a keeper, hence the words EX Boyfriend) lol


----------



## robot. (Nov 17, 2009)

Songbirdb said:


> Speaking of boyfriends and hair, my EX boyfriend doesn't like me wearing wigs or straightening my hair. I thought that was a pretty cool thing at first, because he loves when I rock my fro and he is so against the good hair/bad hair debate (he believes good hair is healthy hair, not texture). So after coming home from the movies last night, I was telling him how I'm obsessed with the music artist Lloyd beause he has a lovely voice, but I'm not attracted to him because he's too skinny and I don't like men with long hair and he says "Yeah, because you wouldn't want to date a man with better hair than you." Then he got silent with the "Oh Shyt" look on his face and tried to explain himself. I just told him to leave it alone because he'd only make things worse *sigh* (I thought I had a keeper, hence the words EX Boyfriend) lol



A lot of women have said they don't want to date a man with prettier hair then theirs. And I agree. I would get his hair secrets and we could be best friends.


----------



## CurlyNue (Nov 18, 2009)

Songbirdb said:


> So after coming home from the movies *last night*, I was telling him how I'm obsessed with the music artist Lloyd beause he has a lovely voice, but I'm not attracted to him because he's too skinny and I don't like men with long hair and he says "Yeah, because you wouldn't want to date a man with better hair than you." Then he got silent with the "Oh Shyt" look on his face and tried to explain himself. I just told him to leave it alone because he'd only make things worse *sigh* (I thought I had a keeper, hence the words EX Boyfriend) lol


 
 I confess your ex boyfriend aint got the sense God gave him.  Who in their right mind tells someone they care about that the man on TV has better hair?  Can I take this message to mean that you stopped dating this man last night?  I want to imagine that you got off the couch, got this fool his coat, opened the door and waited patiently for him to bring you some peace as he left your home. Rudeness!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Nov 18, 2009)

I confess that I have been neglecting my hair this week.  I'm getting bored with twists even though I know its a great protective style and maintains moisture levels I need change.  I put my hair in a pony puff for the first time and it actually looked nice.

I have been doing well with using up my products and not buying anymore, but I've been to stingy to give away some of the extra since I haven't tried it all yet.

I want to get my hair evened out but I don't want to lose the length I've gained.  I'm tired of my lope-sided hair especially when I wear twists.


----------



## robot. (Nov 18, 2009)

Vonnie, I was thinking of trimming my TWA. I feel crazy for even saying it.


----------



## bumblb87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I confess sewins make me hair lazy, and that Ive yet to develop a consistent regimen after 9 months of LHCF


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 18, 2009)

*sigh. i miss my beautiful, manageable natural hair. in dec i will be ten months post. i don't know how much longer i can wait.*​


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 18, 2009)

Songbirdb said:


> Speaking of boyfriends and hair, my EX boyfriend doesn't like me wearing wigs or straightening my hair. I thought that was a pretty cool thing at first, because he loves when I rock my fro and he is so against the good hair/bad hair debate (he believes good hair is healthy hair, not texture). So after coming home from the movies last night, I was telling him how I'm obsessed with the music artist Lloyd beause he has a lovely voice, but I'm not attracted to him because he's too skinny and I don't like men with long hair and he says "Yeah, because you wouldn't want to date a man with better hair than you." Then he got silent with the "Oh Shyt" look on his face and tried to explain himself. I just told him to leave it alone because he'd only make things worse *sigh* (I thought I had a keeper, hence the words EX Boyfriend) lol



Talk about bold....







My confession is that I don't care about Thanksgiving, Christmas or my birthday (January 17), because all I look forward to in the near future is my next touch up (January 9...ish).


----------



## robot. (Nov 18, 2009)

bumblb87 said:


> I confess sewins make me hair lazy, and that Ive yet to develop a consistent regimen after 9 months of LHCF



Your hair has really grown a lot this year!


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 18, 2009)

Call me nasty if you want but until june 2010 if i have nothing to do for the month im not washing my hair at all

im leaving my hair alone seriously i will wash only once a month or once every month and a half and if i feel my hair id dirty i will use listerine on my scalp im prepared i bought the huge bottle


----------



## robot. (Nov 18, 2009)

Not the listerine. 

But I definitely think you can do it with monthly washing and low-manipulation. Are you going to bun?


----------



## Songbirdb (Nov 18, 2009)

CurlyNue said:


> I confess your ex boyfriend aint got the sense God gave him. Who in their right mind tells someone they care about that the man on TV has better hair? Can I take this message to mean that you stopped dating this man last night? I want to imagine that you got off the couch, got this fool his coat, opened the door and waited patiently for him to bring you some peace as he left your home. Rudeness!


 
LoL! Actually we were already broken up, he's just trying his best to "court" me again because he wants to be back with me. But his attempts are definately not working, especially because he says something extremely rude and stupid everytime he opens his mouth....


----------



## Songbirdb (Nov 18, 2009)

I confess that I don't know how to style my natural hair in any style but the puff. I've tried braidouts and twistsouts and the only thing that looks good is the puff. I'm afraid that I will be rockin the puff for the rest of my natural life...


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 18, 2009)

I confess that I always thought the "problem" with stretching was merely an aversion to seeing napps. Now, at 8 weeks post, I understand that its way more serious than that: I'm constantly petrified that my hair is going to break off at the new growth if I touch it too much.


----------



## robot. (Nov 18, 2009)

In the middle of a stretch is a scary place to be. I remember it.


----------



## robot. (Nov 18, 2009)

Songbirdb said:


> I confess that I don't know how to style my natural hair in any style but the puff. I've tried braidouts and twistsouts and the only thing that looks good is the puff. I'm afraid that I will be rockin the puff for the rest of my natural life...



Time to learn!  I have a playlist of youtube videos that are styling tutorials. I'll link you, if you want.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 18, 2009)

I confess that I just planned to leave work at 6:30, but I sat here an additional hour reading this thread cause it was just too entertaining!

Ok.. I confess that I am scared that my hair will never grow to my goal of MBL.  Heck, I am not even a full CBL...  I get soo discouraged.

I also confess that I have hair envy of the girls on the board who have thick pretty MBL hair..

I also confess that I have been soo lazy with my hair lately. Before you couldn't catch me in a pony tail.  Now that I am almost 11 months post, I am loving my NG and the wave pattern (or whatever pattern it is).  My hair has been in this same bun for four days, and I havent touched it.  Only to apply Shea moisture and eco styler gel to lay it back down in the morning.  I am scared of what I am gonna find when I take it down to wash it.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 18, 2009)

I confess that when I'm reading the FoTM thingy, and the featured lady mentions that she uses one of the products that I consider a staple, I get mad excited. My heart starts beating fast and everything.


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 18, 2009)

I confess that I'm embarrassed. I flat-ironed part of my hair and gave up. I looked like a mild Mr. Glass

I confess I ponytailed it

I confess that I need a professional to do this.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 18, 2009)

i confess that from time to time I get bored and just rub my nails together because i heard it supposed to stimulate hair growth . I don't do it often, but when I think about it. I usually don't believe stuff like that, but if i'm sitting at a red light, why not.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 18, 2009)

amazing said:


> i confess that from time to time I* get bored and just rub my nails together because i heard it supposed to stimulate hair growth* . I don't do it often, but when I think about it. I usually don't believe stuff like that, but if i'm sitting at a red light, why not.


 really???


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 18, 2009)

i'm enjoying running my fingers through my hair and resting them on my scalp, cuz right now my fingers are really cold, and my scalp is nice and warm.


----------



## Songbirdb (Nov 20, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Time to learn!  I have a playlist of youtube videos that are styling tutorials. I'll link you, if you want.


 
Yes! I would love some hair links! I need all the help I can get!


----------



## brg240 (Nov 20, 2009)

I confess 
I don't love my hair so much, she doesn't listen. I want to fight.  
I look at my hair and wonder how the heck it hasn't reached wl, it's been two years.
I think it's going to stay mbl forever.
I feel discouraged sometimes, like seriously. Hair why don't you want to work with me at all. T___T
I wish I was finished transitioning. It's going to take forever.
I can't stand that the front of my hair is frizzy, it couldn't be curly, wavy or straight like the rest of my hair?
I want to be weave checked oneday. :/


----------



## DivaD04 (Nov 20, 2009)

i've tex'd my hair but didn't really want to post. i always get single strand knots/split ends while natural. i'm addicted to shears but am tired of cutting my hair off. i wish i was on on my way to apl right now instead of a twa. i want long hair. maybe i should tell dh to hide them.


----------



## shtow (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't put a drop of product in my hair since wash day - 6 days ago. My hair is still moisturized. whooopp whooopp!


----------



## Foufie (Nov 20, 2009)

I bought 3 bottles of Gueye Fast Hair Growth Oil and I have spent $100 on various haor products this month....*sigh*


----------



## chebaby (Nov 22, 2009)

i just cant get enough of oyin. everytime i back away here it comes again.
today is wash day and im excited.


----------



## isabella09 (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't wait to take these braids out of my hair! I’m impatient to pre-poo, wash and do a steam DC.


----------



## Brittanie87 (Nov 23, 2009)

Mine is going to be long. 

- I wish I would have told the lady who was sporting a BAA in Wal-mart that I loved her hair. I felt so bad because I could see so many people giving her the evil eye, but she was working it from head to toe with her head held high.

- I need to get better at being able to tell if someone's hair is their own or not. I don't want to walk up to someone, say I like your hair and then either be told it's not theirs or get a stank eye. So I'll just look from afar, unless I see one of Nikos' cousin.

- I won't tell my sisters about LHCF...well not until I reach my goal. 

- I love the fact that my sister A is going to keep my niece natural until she's old enough to decide what she wants to do with her hair. 

- My nephew has awesome hair. I wish the sister B would listen when I tell her about his hair. OT he reminds me of a mini Josh Koscheck from the UFC. Plus I hate the fact that she tells him he has good hair. Now he walks around saying that and he's only 3 

- I'm ready for the holidays so I can flat iron my hair with either some GVP CSI, or some Argan oil and flaunt my hair in front of the family. I can't wait for sister A to not be the hair guru any more 

- I love the fact that my 78 year old grandma did a BC on a whim after my aunt did hers. Since I can remember she's always worn wigs since her hair was so damaged, and now she doesn't anymore. She threw them all away and for that I think she's gansta. 

- I'm paranoid about having children in the future. Since I finally know how to take care of hair now if I have a little girl I'm scared someone will try to do something to her hair. All you can do is either sue someone or accept the other person getting suspended... you can't choke them or their parents .

- Last one I need to get a trim badly. The last time was in 06'  but I don't want to tell someone off if I end up with a hair cut instead. I need to find a decent salon in the grand ol' city of Columbia.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 29, 2009)

I confess...

I will never try henna because I think that the paste looks like poop, and I can't get past that.


----------



## robot. (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't think what I used was an actual DC... masques=/=DC ?


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, I must confess:

1. That I co-wash both of my sons' hair at least five times a week and I refuse to cut it because I love seeing my efforts flourish.

2. I want long hair because it's rare amongst the black community.

3. I can't wait to have other black females envy my hair.

4. I overly obsess about hair way to much, upon wakening, a countless number of times during the day, and I lay in bed thinking of the possible lengths and styles I could have.

5. I don't get a darn thing done when I'm on this site.  I mean nothing. Some days I have to force myself not to turn on the computer.

6. I constantly fondle and molest my ng while in braids....well hell out of braids too.


----------



## Soulberry (Nov 30, 2009)

I MUST CONFESS I'M OBSESSED WITH RELAXING MY HAIR. I NEED TO STOP BEFORE I LOSE ALL MY HAIR. I MUST NOT RELAX UNTIL FEBRUARY TO SEE MORE HAIR GROWTH.
I WISH THE SIDES OF MY HAIR WILL GROW FASTER. I WILL TRY TO BE MORE PATIENT


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 30, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Time to learn!  I have a playlist of youtube videos that are styling tutorials. I'll link you, if you want.


 
can i get the link too?


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 30, 2009)

I just wish my middle nape and crown area would just catch up to the rest of my hair already...Ive been doing this for 4 years now...and i dont have too much to show for it....i wish my hair would grow faster


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Nov 30, 2009)

I confess that I want my little ole granny will say to me what she once said when I was about 10 and had not yet gotten my perm: "Is dat your hair"(said with a Jamaican accent). My hair is natural now and CL/SL.

I confess that I'm afraid I'll have to shut down the hair blog and eat all the advice I've given to friends and girls at church this month since I saw the light (yup, I'm a newbie to good natural hair care). Since learning how to care for my hair, I want to share tips with sisters who don't visit forums (and yes, I give full credit to LHCF and no I do not charge lol). I fear that I won't actually grow my hair and have to shut the blog down in shame. 

I love my fro, but I feel that my legitimacy in encouraging other sisters to go natural is hinged on my ability to grow my 4a/4b hair at least APL so they can see first hand that their hair WILL grow with care.

I confess I kinda wish I was a bit shorter (i'm 5'9") so I could reach BSL in the time it will take me to reach APL. Still, I love being 6' in heels

I confess that I want to hear (Lord, forgive me): "Yo, shorty...shorty with the long hair" from a random guy. Watch when I hear it, you'll see a post by me complaining "Why are all the brothers wrapped up in long hair"


----------



## melodies815 (Nov 30, 2009)

I confess:

...that I talk to my hair in the mirror while styling.

...that I sometimes pull my twists in church when I see someone looking at my hair.  It's longer than it looks.  I love the slightly slack jaw as it "sproings" back into place.

...that I purposely do styles to make people ask me what I did to my hair so that they ask for advice on healthy hair practices.

...that my DD is my hair growing credibility even though my hair is not yet BSB and has never been WL like hers.

...that I sometimes STILL think my hair will not grow past the tops of my shoulders even though I can see the evidence of healthy hair practices of all hair types all around me on the board.

...that I dream of stepping into the shower with SL hair and stepping out of the shower, doing twists, and then finding that my twistout is BSL.

...that I honestly believe I could take care of my sister's hair better than her stylists.

...that I length check every other day by pulling my twists.

Oh...it feels so good to get all that off my chest.  Thanks, OP!


cj


----------



## RosesBlack (Dec 1, 2009)

I have to confess I'm kind of obsessed with learning how to straighten my hair properly.

I'm also really -really- am in love with the knock off Denman brush I got. My hair is so detangled and feels fabulous. I LOVE that brush so much.


----------



## robot. (Dec 1, 2009)

I can't wait for this day to be over so I can get home and DC my hair.


----------



## robot. (Dec 1, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I confess:
> 
> ...that I talk to my hair in the mirror while styling.
> You remind me of a poster who said, while DC'ing her hair, "Oh, you like that, do you?"
> ...



Noooo problem, CJ!


----------



## robot. (Dec 1, 2009)

i'm trying to link this playlist, but idk how. erplexed


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Dec 1, 2009)

I also confess that one of the last times I saw my mom when she just left the salon tears formed in my eyes because of the damage I know her hair had endured.  I just couldn't get over the transparency and broken off hairs. Well hopefully in another month or so she'll let me take over when she retires.


----------



## zazzi (Dec 2, 2009)

I confess that it excites me to finish a bottle of conditioner (I finished two last week!) because then I don't feel guilty about buying more.  I also confess that I bought two bottles on Saturday, and had to stop myself from buying more on Sunday.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 2, 2009)

I am annoyed. I am annoyed that my hair grows slowly. I am trying to be appreciative of the fact that I have execellent retention,and my hair is thick but I'm not. Not right now. It will be 8 weeks since I last relaxed, and in the front I have barely 1/2 inch. At this rate I feel like it will be 2020 before i get to waistlength

I must also confess that feel slightly ashamed that I've been here for so long and don't really have much to show for it. I went through alot of phases and setbacks with my hair, including a fade, but it kinda saddens me when I see people who joined the site when I did and they are brastrap or MBL and I'm just here with well this layered-not-even-earlength thing..... I think to myself that if i'd just been consistent and kept it simple I'd would be at MBL by now...

I'm trying to be patient, but I'm just a little bit disappointed 'cause I wanted to be able to use slightly bigger rollers on my hair for the new year....


I think i'm having one of those days...gonna cheer myself up with a new nail polish creation after work


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 2, 2009)

halee_J said:


> I am annoyed. I am annoyed that my hair grows slowly. I am trying to be appreciative of the fact that I have execellent retention,and my hair is thick but I'm not. Not right now. It will be 8 weeks since I last relaxed, and in the front I have barely 1/2 inch. At this rate I feel like it will be 2020 before i get to waistlength
> 
> I must also confess that feel slightly ashamed that I've been here for so long and don't really have much to show for it. I went through alot of phases and setbacks with my hair, including a fade, but it kinda saddens me when I see people who joined the site when I did and they are brastrap or MBL and I'm just here with well this layered-not-even-earlength thing..... I think to myself that if i'd just been consistent and kept it simple I'd would be at MBL by now...
> 
> ...



I can relate. My hair grows slowly like yours. I get 1/4 an inch per month. Do you eat well? Get enough sleep? Exercise? Those things affect your growth rate.

I've been on this forum for 4 years. The first year I didnt take care of my hair. I've heard people on here make jokes about old members who havent gotten past SL. I just brush it off. Like you I had A LOT of set backs. Hair cuts, bald spots and all. My problem was that I was a salon ho. I kept going to different salons to find the perfect stylist and all of them broke off my hair someway or another. I'm a DIY now and I am seeing progress. Don't give up.

Be thankful your hair is thick. It's not dry, you still have edges, etc..And keep on pressing on.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 2, 2009)

I confess, that my braids are two months, and for some reason Im obsessed with them, now....I keep touching my hair...and feeling them on my back....and imagining my hair is this length...I have been hiding my hair since June...I have no clue what length I am.....now...I was a couple inches from APL in April....but Im really loving this length...with the new growth ..they are laying longer...and right...at my goal for 2010


I know Im sick....obessed with these braids...but Im flinging them aroung like they freshly done......


----------



## shunemite (Dec 2, 2009)

My hair must be bipolar. I tried the GVP Balm, liked it at first, then the next wash, today, my hair felt coated and waxy. I took it back to Sally's and exchanged it for GVP humectress. My hair liked it back in the day. We'll see, we'll see.


----------



## shunemite (Dec 2, 2009)

halee_J said:


> I am annoyed. I am annoyed that my hair grows slowly. I am trying to be appreciative of the fact that I have execellent retention,and my hair is thick but I'm not. Not right now. It will be 8 weeks since I last relaxed, and in the front I have barely 1/2 inch. At this rate I feel like it will be 2020 before i get to waistlength
> 
> I must also confess that feel slightly ashamed that I've been here for so long and don't really have much to show for it. I went through alot of phases and setbacks with my hair, including a fade, but it kinda saddens me when I see people who joined the site when I did and they are brastrap or MBL and I'm just here with well this layered-not-even-earlength thing..... I think to myself that if i'd just been consistent and kept it simple I'd would be at MBL by now...
> 
> ...



I know. I get about 1/4 inch, some months a half. My cousin gets a whole inch every month. Don't compare yourself to other people. There's always gonna be someone better off, and worse off than you in life. Yeah, some of us have been here longer and have had set backs, but so what. Life is a journey, not a destination. I had my own set backs due to problems in my personal life, and all I had energy for that entire time was to leave micro braids in my hair for 4 months at a time while my hair dreaded up and my edges broke off. I dealt with my personal issues, and now I can focus on my hair again. 

I think it's a bigger message if you get to where you want to be despite all your struggles and set backs. People who breeze through a process, whatever it is, with no problems along the way usually are not as big of an inspiration to others.


----------



## robot. (Dec 2, 2009)

so, i decided to do finger coils on my hair and only finished the front. 

and it's gonna stay that way for now.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Dec 2, 2009)

I havent done my hair in a week


----------



## halee_J (Dec 3, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I can relate. My hair grows slowly like yours. I get 1/4 an inch per month. Do you eat well? Get enough sleep? Exercise? Those things affect your growth rate.
> 
> I've been on this forum for 4 years. The first year I didnt take care of my hair. I've heard people on here make jokes about old members who havent gotten past SL. I just brush it off. Like you I had A LOT of set backs. Hair cuts, bald spots and all. My problem was that I was a salon ho. I kept going to different salons to find the perfect stylist and all of them broke off my hair someway or another. I'm a DIY now and I am seeing progress. Don't give up.
> 
> Be thankful your hair is thick. It's not dry, you still have edges, etc..And keep on pressing on.


 
You're right. I need to focus on what I love about my hair. Honestly, my job has been stressing me out lately due to working longer hours and I haven't been able to workout as much as I used to.....ok let me be real, I've HARDLY been working out, and that used to be my stress reliever. And junk has been steadily creeping back into my diet. But I'm turning that around  its getting better, hopefully my hair will respond in kind. Like you, I am also now getting the hang of this DIY thing. Thanks Loca 



shunemite said:


> I know. I get about 1/4 inch, some months a half. My cousin gets a whole inch every month. Don't compare yourself to other people. There's always gonna be someone better off, and worse off than you in life. Yeah, some of us have been here longer and have had set backs, but so what. Life is a journey, not a destination. I had my own set backs due to problems in my personal life, and all I had energy for that entire time was to leave micro braids in my hair for 4 months at a time while my hair dreaded up and my edges broke off. I dealt with my personal issues, and now I can focus on my hair again.
> 
> I think it's a bigger message if you get to where you want to be despite all your struggles and set backs. People who breeze through a process, whatever it is, with no problems along the way usually are not as big of an inspiration to others.


 
Shunemite, you are right. It really is all about the journey. Through those setbacks I've learned soooo much . I need to remember that.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 3, 2009)

My confession

I cut my hair in 2007 to make my husband ANGRY and it worked 

I just found out he knew I was angry when he got home and was hurt because his wife was bald and not speaking to him 

I confess that I wish members of my family would stop assuming they know so much about me when they don't. 

I made a comment about a young girl, and said I remember when I was that skinny, from a certain full sized family members "you were never that skinny" really I was 88lbs at 21 and I am 125lbs as I type, so is that not SKINNY, I JUST had a BUTT! and Thighs, give me a break.

I can't STAnd that my cousin compares my sisters hair and mine, she has 3a/b and I have 3c, so my sister has poor hair care habits and I relaxed her, because even though our hair can be blow dryed straight we'd like not to frizz out when sweating to death. SO I relaxed her and she would go with out combing or brushing her hair and she would use body lotion to moisturize her hair and soap to wash it no conditioning, I guess she too believed in the good hair syndrome, but my Lovely cousin tells MY SISTER, you shouldn't let people who are jealous of you do your hair. I am like OKAY you who colors every month and has 4 inch hair since I've been born. HOrrid thing to say to my sister, my sister told her no it's because I don't listen to her and I don't comb my hair. HA in your FACE cousin!!!!!

ALso same cousin, I DID A BIG CHOP 1 inch when I was PRegnant hair grew like weeds, I had the LAuren HIll TWIST about 5 inches about 4 months into my pregnancy, someone complemented my hair saying you have a really nice texture (their words not mine, just telling the story) I go okay, she goes she relaxed her hair she got NIG*A Hair, I go actually My relaxed hair is in the trash and I haven't relaxed my hair in quite a while, her sister CHECKS her right away, SHe's not relaxed and have always had looser curls than us. Don't say that.

I AM HURT, this is my family and it's like every chance they just get negative. 

I am also confessing, I was at my sisters funeral last year, I bought a wig the day before because my hair wasn't done, a cousin of mines goes at the FUNERAL " oh you have the same wig I have, you know I have that one right" HUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I walked away

I also confess I feel bad when I look at my sister not taking care of her hair. She used to always get it done and now the ends look damaged and the edges are broken,


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 3, 2009)

Now that felt good; I've only told my husband about that just a few days ago. 

SOmetimes I feel like I love my family more than they love me.  (certain ones)

I am also confessing I have Hair Anorexia


----------



## Brittanie87 (Dec 3, 2009)

I love mixing my DC mixes, but I hate actually applying them to my hair. I'm like a kid in a candy store when I'm going through my conditioner stash deciding which one I want to use. It takes me 30 minutes to apply it to my head, and sometimes when I feel really lazy I just put the mix in the fridge and wait until the next day to do it.


----------



## Jaegermany (Dec 3, 2009)

I just tried my caruso rollerset again...and Im lookin like shirley temple (in a good way!)


----------



## shunemite (Dec 3, 2009)

Jaegermany said:


> I just tried my caruso rollerset again...and Im lookin like shirley temple (in a good way!)



Weehee! Nothing like the first good caruso set.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Dec 3, 2009)

My hair is looking a hot frizzy mess. I did these two strand twists on Sunday and I'm pretty sure they aren't coming out until tomorrow night (if I feel like it ). 
My hair is getting longer and it irritates me. I think I want a haircut


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 4, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Well..this isn't a hair confession, but I confess, whenever I hear a Chris Brown song, I feel sorry for him because I don't really see his career recovering. ;_;




You made me giggle....cute post.


cj


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 4, 2009)

I confess that:

Robotxcore has the most interesting and probably the most peaceful, long-running threads.  I hate seeing the worst in everyone.  Your threads seem to bring out the best, most girly side of us. Thanks for that!

*I should be working*

cj


----------



## blacksapphire (Dec 4, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> My confession
> 
> I cut my hair in 2007 to make my husband ANGRY and it worked
> 
> ...




I feel you pain..my family is the same way too which get's me so angry...they constantly assume that they know me, they would say oh "I won't do this" and "I'll say this or that" without even asking my and when I do ask a question they take it negatively and I'm looking like erplexed (I wasn't even thinking like that...)

They constantly say things to try to bring me down by making remarks about everything about it...It's a good thing you have your sister to stick up for you, I'm the youngest and my sisters are mostly the ones who say these things Even though I always make myself available when they need me and always stick up for them.

My sisters do want healthy long hair but they don't put the time that i do into it so their ends are damaged and DRY....I eldest sister is now listening b/c my hair is now healthier and longer than hers 

I sometimes feel like I'm the outcast in my family....


LOL this turn into a confession....


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 4, 2009)

blacksapphire said:


> I feel you pain..my family is the same way too which get's me so angry...they constantly assume that they know me, they would say oh "I won't do this" and "I'll say this or that" without even asking my and when I do ask a question they take it negatively and I'm looking like erplexed (I wasn't even thinking like that...)
> 
> They constantly say things to try to bring me down by making remarks about everything about it...It's a good thing you have your sister to stick up for you, I'm the youngest and my sisters are mostly the ones who say these things Even though I always make myself available when they need me and always stick up for them.
> 
> ...


 

 ..........


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I confess...
> 
> I will never try henna because I think that the paste looks like poop, and I can't get past that.


  That's cute.


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I confess that I wasn't taking good care of my hair recently and it was showing.

I confess that I can't wait to wash my hair and these braids.

I am hoping when I take down my braids to have at least an inch on NG. 

I can't wait til my JBCO gets here. I hope it really fills in my edges.

When I am about an about during a daily basis I find myself observing the heads of hair around me. In my mind I make up regimens for them which almost always, usually consist, of a washing and conditioning treatment to start off.

I am so obsessed with hair. I think about hair all day everyday, I can't wait til my hair gets APL. I hope my hair is a nice length for the summer, so I can do one good flat iron and have my siky, shiney mane flowing so I can toss it over my shoulder in my neighbors faces.


----------



## robot. (Dec 4, 2009)

I know what you mean, Gemini.

Whenever I'm walking on campus, I always imagine I have this long, straight hair, blowing in the wind, or thick, springy curls that bounce with each step. I can't wait until I'm there.

And last week, I wasn't so nice to my hair and it showed. erplexed


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^Yup our hair sho will tell us when we ain't doing right. My hair caught a major tude.

Another confession...I can't wait til my sis gets out of school so I can get started on her hair. I am going to attempt to braid her hair in senegelse twists and I can't wait to see the final product already.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 4, 2009)

I need an intervention. I can't keep the scissors out of my hands.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 4, 2009)

I confess:

There were times when I HATED my BC and wished I hadn't done it.

I don't think short hair is a good idea, unless it's relaxed.

Sometimes, I just don't care... I will most likely wash and flat iron my hair for the 3rd time this week. (I just have to try all the black friday products that are coming to my doorstep).

I get bored so easily, I'm trying to be in braids all year, but I'd rather spend the hours and days to put them in one week and take them out 2 weeks later.

I'm secretly having a hair growing contest with all the women in my family... Sometimes I cut it off, just so I can grow it past where theirs is.


----------



## BeetleBug (Dec 4, 2009)

I just saw a youtube vid and I have no words for it. I bet in a couple of days it will be posted here.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 4, 2009)

I confess...when people write "weary" or "weery" when they mean "wary", I want to fight.
Weary means tired. 
Wary means apprehensive.

Same with leery. I forget which word it gets substituted with, but it frustrates me. 
I don't know why, but it just makes me so mad to see it. 

ETA: IT'S COARSE NOT COURSE/CORSE. Course is a route or path, and corse is. not. a. word.  
I'm about to have a fit, let me get to bed.


----------



## Bene (Dec 4, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I confess...when people write "weary" or "weery" when they mean "wary", I want to fight.
> Weary means tired.
> Wary means apprehensive.
> 
> ...




THIS!!!


And I get annoyed with the "they're", "their" and "there" mix-ups. Also, the "a" and "and", and the "your" and "you're" stuff.


I can deal with typos, but there's a difference. I'm a bit of a grammar nazi. erplexed


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 4, 2009)

I confess that my siggy keeps me motivated.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Dec 6, 2009)

I have gone back to using hair grease (the one with petroleum Jelly). It makes my hair feel so good


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

Cassia is a lot of work. It helps my hair, sure, but I mainly do it because my b/f likes the smell. He keeps walking over to sniff my head


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

What's it smell like?


----------



## robot. (Dec 6, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> I just saw a youtube vid and I have no words for it. I bet in a couple of days it will be posted here.



Oh, really?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 6, 2009)

I can finally do a bun without a scrunchy! I only have knitting sticks but it's still something. Too bad I have to wear a hat at work so it won't really work there.

I really want to highlight my hair but I don't want more split ends than I already have. Rollersetting did a number on my hair so I better get this out of my system...

Grow hair grow!


----------



## Bene (Dec 6, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> What's it smell like?




Smells like a mixture of fresh hay and green tea. Some people don't like it, some people do.


----------



## classychic1908 (Dec 6, 2009)

I straightened my hair last month and wasn't really feeling it, because I don't think it's long enough.  I never used to feel that way until I joined the forum, now I don't think I will see my hair as long until I'm middle back length or until I see a a significant change in my hair's length in it's natural state.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 6, 2009)

i hope this braid out turns out beautiful tomorrow.
i havent deep conditioned my hair in over a week and thats our of the morn for me. i guess i will do it mid week.


----------



## FroFab (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been combing my hair dry for the last 2 days.


----------



## DarkHair (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm glad I oiled my ng tonight. I am hoping and praying that my stylist can squeeze me in for a touchup. I can't last another week to 14 weeks post.


----------



## bumblb87 (Dec 6, 2009)

So I'm out of my weave for now...... minus the the 2 tracks I add to my bun to make me feel better.....weave issues.....not having a sew in has allowed me to "bond" a little with my hair.....it gets neglected, not abused (hair care wise) anymore, but ignored....put in a weave and left there....never played with or anything....

Back to a sew in early January....


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Dec 7, 2009)

Bene said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> 
> And I get annoyed with the "they're", "their" and "there" mix-ups. Also, the "a" and "and", and the "your" and "you're" stuff.
> ...


 
Same thing with women/woman and men/man.


----------



## MissNadia (Dec 7, 2009)

The cold + snow is making me hate my hair.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Dec 7, 2009)

I confess that I haven't deep conditioned in about a month. erplexed Been lazy.

I confess that I've NEVER enjoyed doing my hair or buying products for my hair in any other state, relaxed or even locked. I've never enjoyed talking about my hair before either. 

I confess that I feel sexier now than I ever did with relaxed hair!

I confess that I may be on the road to PJism. However, I'm simply still trying to find my staples. I don't really have any and that makes me nervous.

I confess that I can't tell if my hair "loves" a product. I hear people say that but I don't think I've ever had this "aha" moment. My hair feels great wet, no matter what products I use. The only thing I can detect is dryness. erplexed


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 7, 2009)

My hair's breaking. I've been losing a lot of strands lately. I need a relaxer and I think I am getting demarcation breakage. 

But the parts that broke off are growing back but this new breakage has me worried.


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Dec 7, 2009)

I've been on this site for an hour, and I have a final exam tomorrow.

I want but length hair I can cover myself with.

When I can't sleep at night, I soothe myself about thinking how I'm going to protect  and grow my hair next year.

Between wigs and braids, I don't want anyone to see my hair until I can do a big dramatic reveal of gorgeous long hair.

I really, really really wish i could grow 5 inches/month.  That is my hair fantasy. And yes I know that's not possible. Fantasy!


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 7, 2009)

I confess that i want to straighten my hair but im too scared to do it. My hair has been damaged for years and now that its healthy i feel guilty. I get sick to my stomach thinking i will damage it again. I guess no heat for me.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Dec 7, 2009)

I literally wanted to knock the snot out of someone tonight at work who continually makes derogatory comments about my hair (natural twa). The funny thing about it is I have had positive feedback from everyone but this person who ironically did her big chop a month after me (supposedly inspired by me), so I dont get why she feels the need to constantly dog me now. I know she has personal issues about her own hair and takes it out on me, but I am getting tired of being her whipping board. So that's my confession, I came about an inch within giving her the business today. However, since I am at work, I decided it would be best to pray that my words and actions stay clean. Devil, get behind me!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Dec 7, 2009)

Nayna said:


> Lol, I confess that I love telling people I use Juices and Berries in my hair. It gets them every time! Yesterday I went to my mothers house and my sister smelled my hair and said that it smelled like berries and she asked what I used. I said Juices and Berries and she laughed and asked if I thought I was Coming to America. Then she told me to stop playing and what I was using for real. I made her google it and she fell out laughing. She called me a crazy natural girl and told me to get out her room, lmao.


  THis cracks me up because Coming To America is my favorite movie. Also my "special friend" recently saw my natural hair for the first time and I told him about my deep conditioning regimen, and he says, "Oh so you got your juices and berries in your hair"


----------



## KiSseS03 (Dec 7, 2009)

I confess, that I've been seeing this thread for weeks and never opened it til last night, and I don't know what took me so long, but now I love it. 

I confess that I am soooooooo excited about my hair these days, I feel like a newbie again (in terms of commitment, not hair knowledge). It's wonderful!

I confess that '09  was a Bad hair year for me because I had to cut my hair to an inverted bob, with the longest pieces at ear length, due to a stylist overprocessing me. Now that my hair is almost APL my Bad hair year is over, and I'm loving showing off my new length and health!

I confess that I think my natural type 4, jet black hair is the BIZ, and I'm sure that I will never relax it again. I can't wait until June to finish this 18 month transition and rock my soft, sheeny, coily, glorious hair!

I confess that for the first time I actually know in my heart that I will reach my MBL hair goal, and rock it in Gabbanagirl's bantu knot-out style... it's my hair's biggest dream!

I confess that I wish I had a hair-friend lol, someone local with a hair passion that was as big as mine. At the moment I try to talk to my sis about my love of hair, and passion for growing mine out healthy, long and strong. She appeases me for a few minutes, but then gets this glazed look after awhile and I know I've lost her. 

I confess that I think my healthy hair will be a huge addition to my credibility as a future health care professional/GP. I think strong, healthy natural hair, nails and clear skin are wonderful beautiful signs of inner health and vitality.

I confess that as I switch to more natural/organic products, I'm overcome with a desire to become my own natural mix-tician.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Dec 7, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I confess that I love being the biggest baddest fro in the room (not terribly difficult in Scottsdale, but still) At 5'8" I tend to stand out a bit anyway - you pop a fro on top of that and I'm a skyscraper.
> 
> I see people looking and I shake my hair a little extra for them.  I will check out the corner of my eye to see if people are staring. They are.
> 
> ...


:woohoo: I love this whole post!!


----------



## ceebee3 (Dec 7, 2009)

I've been here almost a year and I still haven't made my first goal of APL.  I'm frustrated but at the same time I know I'll get there, hopefully by the end of January.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 7, 2009)

KiSseS03 said:


> I confess that I wish I had a hair-friend lol, someone local with a hair passion that was as big as mine. At the moment I try to talk to my sis about my love of hair, and passion for growing mine out healthy, long and strong. She appeases me for a few minutes, but then gets this glazed look after awhile and I know I've lost her.



Girl, me too...I yearn for someone who I can sit with face to face and just talk hair. Someone who will go on those long trips to the giant BSS and Sally's with me, and not rush me when we get there. Someone in real life who knows my struggle and understands. Someone who won't come into my room and laugh at my hooded dryer or my supplements. Someone who will take my length check pictures for me. Someone who will compliment me on my newgrowth...I'm sick of hearing, "Girllllll you need a perm!! All them naps on yo head!!" 

I just want a friend. ;_;


Also, I confess that stretching is kind of fun and addictive.
I might stretch through the new year and relax in January.


----------



## robot. (Dec 7, 2009)

We need a hair friend locator. I pounce on the topic whenever it comes up, but don't no one really care.


----------



## robot. (Dec 7, 2009)

carameldelight87 said:


> I confess that I haven't deep conditioned in about a month. erplexed Been lazy.
> 
> I confess that I've NEVER enjoyed doing my hair or buying products for my hair in any other state, relaxed or even locked. I've never enjoyed talking about my hair before either.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you feel sexy with your hair now. Ain't it a wonderful, feeling? 


And I'll admit, sometimes I don't get the "my hair loves this" either, but the more I do my hair, the more I actually "listen" to it. A lot of things make my hair feel great, which is bad for a wannabe PJ.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Dec 7, 2009)

After a 6 month strench I had a ton of breakage at the demarcation line. At the back of my head, its pretty much broken but its hidden. I really feel like giving up and transitioning even though this is only the 2nd time Ive been relaxed :/ Should I stick through and try to work with my relaxed hair for a while or transition?


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 7, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> We need a hair friend locator. I pounce on the topic whenever it comes up, but don't no one really care.


 Please start one! I want a hair friend in Jersey ASAP!!!!

I need someone to help me and my new TWA, take hair length check pics with and to help me buy out the BSS . I need a friend. I'm tired of bugging my parents or brother to take hair pics for me. "why are u in a bra and want me to take pics COCOA...exactly what type of website is this" *sigh*


----------



## chickle (Dec 7, 2009)

My confession:

I'm not going to say that I haven't tried to iron my hair with an iron used for clothes 


Don't do it by the way, it doesn't work.


----------



## robot. (Dec 7, 2009)

nana13 said:


> My confession:
> 
> I'm not going to say that I haven't tried to iron my hair with an iron used for clothes
> 
> ...



 I thought I was crazy!


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 7, 2009)

I confess that I want a hair friend in Fayettevile, NC.  (I thought I had found one in church, but she doesn't talk about hair as much as I would like to.  The night she texted me regarding a defined twist-out was probably one of the best times in our friendship.)

I confess that I spent 2 days last pondering the best way to do a deep protein condition on my hair before I actually did it.  (I ended up doing it as a pre-poo on dry, dirty hair because it seems my hair doesn't like too much protein...just every now and then...and since my shampoos and conditioners were all moisturizing, that might be the best method.  I had never done it before.  My hair feels and looks the best it has since I BC'd.)

cj


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Dec 7, 2009)

KiSseS03 said:


> I confess that I wish I had a hair-friend lol, someone local with a hair passion that was as big as mine. At the moment I try to talk to my sis about my love of hair, and passion for growing mine out healthy, long and strong. She appeases me for a few minutes, but then gets this glazed look after awhile and I know I've lost her.



I totally OVERstand how you feel. It would be nice to have someone on the same page. Whenever I try to talk to women about the benefits of co-washing and that water = moisture I get this "girl you must be crazy" look. I think they doubt my credibility . Oh Well I can lead them to the well, but can not make them drink.


----------



## simplyconfident (Dec 7, 2009)

:blush3::blush3::blush3::blush3:
I have a hair journal that I've used over the past year to keep track of almost every shampoo/cowash/relax day. I list what products I used and how my hair responded to it throught the week. It also has random notes like: amount of new growth amount, hairgasms, and meltdowns. I love looking in it and reflecting on the past. 

On seperate pages I have my product wish list.  As I purchase products from the list I draw a line through it and a side not on how my hair responded to it. I also draw a line through the products that I'm deleting off my wish list and why...the usual reason is 'your just being greedy'. 

I've already started a new section for the next year. I have personal seperate challanges prepaired for myself: no new products, stick to reggie, use up 1 hair oil, use up 2 old conditioners, ect.

:blush3::blush3::blush3::blush3::blush3:
While in the restroom at work I will secretly take pictures of my hair when I'm having a good hair day.  

I'm so ready for 2010 to come on already so I can get to APL!!! Y'all won't be able to tell me nothing!!!

:blush3::blush3::blush3:
I once hated wearing protective styles, but now I love it since people can't see how long my hair is getting. That way when I wear it down they'll be like ..............when did your hair get that long.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol! I can't believe so many people want hair-friends, thought I was the only one 

Simplyconfident I have a hair journal too, I'm not as consistent with it as you, but I definitely write down when something works amazingly well, or if something is terrible. It's really helpful.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 8, 2009)

I secretly been using my roommates EVVO
for my hot oil treatments.

LHCF is my homepage.

I counted and I have 42 hair products.
This includes, butters, poos, conditioners, oils etc.

I like to spend hours organizing my collection of hair things,
it make me feel so good. I have labels for each things.

And like everyone else I want a hair friend.
One who won't judge me for my "hobby".


----------



## curlydrea (Dec 8, 2009)

At night before bed, i think about the day that i reach my final goal of a thick blunt WL. I think about the products i will still be using, the method i will use to wash and detangle and the method i will use for barid/twist outs. I have it all down to a science


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Dec 8, 2009)

I confess

After much thought I'll probably never loc my hair.  I like my loose natural hair too much as well as all of the multiple personalities that come with it.  

I don't worry over my hair on a daily basis.  In fact it's usually the last thing on my mind.  Outside of keeping it chemical free, heat free and on a KISS regimen, my hair just isn't that serious to me.  Ironically that carefree mindset is probably why my hair has thrived in recent years.

I blew people away in a hospital cafeteria the other day when I took my hat off and exposed my 'fro.  It was like people were staring holes through me. And my hair was huuuuuuuge.


----------



## Bene (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't believe I'm actually going to say this. I've been in denial for so long. But, I think my hair is almost too long to straighten. My arms are only so long. In another 2 inches or so, I won't be able to do it at all


----------



## *KP* (Dec 8, 2009)

I was talking to a friend online the other day while I was under the dryer and said I needed to go and wash my conditioner out and that my hair washing process takes up so much time.  She said "why don't you just use leave-in conditioner?" and my actual reaction to the thought of skipping the DC and using a leave-in was 







That is when I realised I'd been on LHCF too long


----------



## halee_J (Dec 8, 2009)

*KP* said:


> I was talking to a friend online the other day while I was under the dryer and said I needed to go and wash my conditioner out and that my hair washing process takes up so much time. She said "why don't you just use leave-in conditioner?" and my actual reaction to the thought of skipping the DC and using a leave-in was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

..........................


----------



## halee_J (Dec 8, 2009)

Doing my hair is my little guilty pleasure....I could lock myself away for hours just pre-pooing my hair with oil and DCing....


----------



## LovinLea (Dec 8, 2009)

my "friend" took out a big comb and started to use it in my hair DRY. i repeatedly told her to stop, push her hands away, push all of her away, take away the comb and she stillll kept going. next step, would have been to slap her but i didn't because we're "friends".. but man, i really wanted to.

why do people want to comb my TWA? (my dad did this too)


----------



## simplyconfident (Dec 8, 2009)

I check _*every single *_hair that falls in my sink while detangling or styling to see if its from shedding or breakage. 

Even when I try to resist doing this, I can't.....don't judge me.


----------



## jreagins (Dec 8, 2009)

when my hair is out and big, and im looking good and smelling good. I feel like im wearing a big sign that says "look at me, and bask in all this hot-ness I'm serving".... and i loves that ish!!!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 9, 2009)

I am afraid of henna .


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Dec 9, 2009)

I confess at night to help me go to sleep,
I pretend my hair is hip length and natural and I am Oprah show telling the world how I did it. LOL 
Sometimes in the fantasy I come out with Big A** Afro
Sometimes it's Straightened then I let her hair dresser wash it on national TV LOL

This fantasy started after Chris Rock was making his rounds on all the talk shows promoting his movie


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 9, 2009)

I feen for the feel of brush bristles on my scalp. It's may favorite feeling. I brush so kill me.


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 9, 2009)

I would wear my satin bonnet in public if it weren't something I knew I couldn't get away with....it would be my permanent protective style/low mani style...


----------



## CurlyNue (Dec 9, 2009)

I confess I did not recognize the gift God gave me as a gift; I thought it was a curse.  Even though mama always took superb care of my hair, which made it thick and super long, I still wanted long straight type 2 or 3 hair.  

I confess that I spend more time on this web site than any person should, hours at a time researching hair, makeup, fitness, and everything I can come up with. 

I confess I am in love with everything about myself.  Oh dont get me wrong I know I got a few thangs that need some attention but until I can change I might as well love it.  Even on my worst day I am spectacular.

I confess I think my feet are sexy, especially when they are all scrubbed and painted all pretty like.

I confess I love the ladies on this site for the time and attention given to each other; like the sisterhood of the traveling 'fro pick or something.  You all have brought me great luck with my hair and I can only hope I have done the same. 

I confess Im working on a time machine so that I can move forward one year so that I can see my hair after my transition period.  365 days sounds sooo far off.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Dec 9, 2009)

LovinLea said:


> my "friend" took out a big comb and started to use it in my hair DRY. i repeatedly told her to stop, push her hands away, push all of her away, take away the comb and she stillll kept going. next step, would have been to slap her but i didn't because we're "friends".. but man, i really wanted to.
> 
> why do people want to comb my TWA? (my dad did this too)



I havent gotten anyone coming to me with a comb, but I do gets lots of random people just trying to touch mine.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 9, 2009)

I confess...I almost stole from the homeless today. 

I work as an office assistant for a non-profit organization that provides case management services, meals, and supplies to homeless people, and one of my daily duties is to catalog and sort the donations that we get. So today, a lady brings in about three huge bags of hair and body products, and I took them into the stockroom to sort them.
SMH, as soon as I opened those bags, I started sweating like a woman of ill-repute in church. 
There were all these salon quality products in there....Redken, Nexxus, Chi...there were dominican conditioners and leave-ins too..there was Lacio Lacio. ;_; I honestly thought of snatching some and throwing them into my purse, and it took all the conviction of the Holy Spirit to stop me from proceeding with that plan. In the end, I had to ask one of the other people in the office to come "keep me company", because the temptation was so strong. 

What have I become?


----------



## robot. (Dec 9, 2009)

Dang, man. That's a tough spot to be in. I'm glad you did the good thing!


----------



## robot. (Dec 9, 2009)

halee_J said:


> I am afraid of henna .



I know exactly what you mean. So many mixing options, which mean too many options to get it horribly wrong.


----------



## Brittanie87 (Dec 9, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I would wear my satin bonnet in public if it weren't something I knew I couldn't get away with....it would be my permanent protective style/low mani style...



Get a tam. I made 3 that way I can wear my bonnet under it out in public. You can also DC w/ a shower cap on and toss the tam on and kim.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Dec 13, 2009)

I haven't co-washed since Friday morning (wanted to see how long I could go without) and I am going through withdrawals!!!Taking my box braids down as we speak


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 13, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I would wear my satin bonnet in public if it weren't something I knew I couldn't get away with....it would be my permanent protective style/low mani style...




I confess that I just quoted myself because I thought what I said was funny.

I really need a hair friend.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 13, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I confess that I just quoted myself because I thought what I said was funny.
> 
> *I really need a hair friend.*





*
Me too!*


----------



## halee_J (Dec 14, 2009)

I broke my no buy challenge  I went out and bought a huge tub of Motions moisture plus...and guess what? It wasn't all that Tell my why I had to go out and buy the BIGGEST tub I saw??????!!!!!!!!!!! Lord, I am _such_ a PJ!!!!!!!!! I thought I was cured

I CAN'T WAIT until my next relaxer. YES. I am a creamy crackhead. Its been 8.5 weeks and after week 10 I am done with this mess. I dont have that much NG, but its thick, and no amount of DCing, moisturizing and tying down is keeping me from looking like friggin' Don King 

whew. Thanks Robot, I needed to get that out


----------



## yods (Dec 15, 2009)

I heard DH tell his mother in a really whiny voice that I spend more time on my hair lately than him   I wanted to deny it but really it is the truth.  


Single strand knots are making me want to relax.  Styling wise natural hair is best for me as I like curly styles but I just can't keep cutting my hair.

I do length checks every hour or so, you know just in case


----------



## halee_J (Dec 15, 2009)

I just found a single strand knot. I'm relaxed though  Is this possible? I thought this was a natural thing? Well apparently it is. I have the knot between my fingers right now..


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 15, 2009)

halee_J said:


> I just found a single strand knot. I'm relaxed though  Is this possible? I thought this was a natural thing? Well apparently it is. I have the knot between my fingers right now..




I did get the odd SSK when I was relaxed...usually when I was in a low manipulation style and had not combed in days....not often, but it did happen.  It never hindered growth, though.  Unless you have a whole lot of them, I would not worry. Hope this is helpful....

cj


----------



## halee_J (Dec 15, 2009)

I want a wig. A cute short one. But I'm afraid. I'm afraid that it'll look wiggy and someone will try to pull it off  But wigs are awesome its like the ultimate way to completely hide your hair


----------



## JaneinMarch (Dec 15, 2009)

I spend WAY too much time on various hair boards.
I waffle about cutting it all off again so I can chill out.
I cry a little inside because I can't wear it out every day
like I used to.  I still wonder what it would be like to have
straight, no-fuss hair.


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 15, 2009)

Brittanie87 said:


> Get a tam. I made 3 that way I can wear my bonnet under it out in public. You can also DC w/ a shower cap on and toss the tam on and kim.



Where would I find one?  Girl...my hubby is going to hate that I know about this now....    Thank you so much!!!


cj


----------



## robot. (Dec 15, 2009)

Etsy has a lot of cute, handmade hats.  Try there.


----------



## Brittanie87 (Dec 16, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Where would I find one?  Girl...my hubby is going to hate that I know about this now....    Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> cj




Like Robot said you can go onto Etsy. I learned how to crochet from youtube so I just make mine whenever I get bored. You can also try Ebay. They're mostly anywhere from $10 to $20. 

But if you have the time, then learn how to crochet because a solid colored tam will run you only about $3 for a thing of yarn. here's a link for some ebay ones though: http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=rasta+tam+&_cqr=true&_nkwusc=rasta+tams&_rdc=1


----------



## halee_J (Dec 16, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I did get the odd SSK when I was relaxed...usually when I was in a low manipulation style and had not combed in days....not often, but it did happen. It never hindered growth, though. Unless you have a whole lot of them, I would not worry. Hope this is helpful....
> 
> cj


 
I am actually doing low mani, and yeah sometmes I only finger comb my hair most days but not deliberately, I'm just lazy  I guess thats another confession


----------



## Foufie (Dec 16, 2009)

I have been spending hours a day obsessing over my hair lately between LHCF, YouTube and purchasing products.

I couldn't decide to spend my last weekly money on lunch or marley hair to attempt to do my own linky twists this weekend. The sad part is I could just buy the hair friday....sad sad


----------



## Foufie (Dec 16, 2009)

I wanna slap the ish outta people who want to randomly pat my effn hair! Okay done!


----------



## Foufie (Dec 16, 2009)

I also confess that my Boo said I was one of "those natural girls" last night and I was so excited, like i had been accpeted in some coveted organization or something.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 16, 2009)

I need a hair friend too. Its really getting bad I can't talk about things without me relating it to hair. I miss Tennessee, I had hair friends there.


----------



## Charz (Dec 16, 2009)

Less is more when it comes to my hair.

I only wash my hair every 7-10 days and I don't have 100 steps like I used to. 

I used to have 6 shelfs dedicated to my hair products. Now I have 3.

I must detangle with every wash and wash in sections.


----------



## robot. (Dec 17, 2009)

i am torn.

shingling allows me to get 2nd and even 3rd day hair. and then i don't need to wash as often, which is good...

but more washing means more products i'm using up, which means more space for me to order stuff! what's a girl to do!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 18, 2009)

So I bought a wig. I really like it. Its look like the texture of my hair, just longer. I am no longer afraid. I love this wig so much I named her, Penelope  aaaand I think I can stretch my relaxer for another 3 weeks _at least_ shoot! I transitioned for 9 months once, don't be a wuss halee  and now that my head is completely covered it doesn't matter how my hair looks under there...I'm baggying @ work today under my curls


----------



## bahamababe242 (Dec 18, 2009)

oK here goes......
I miss my relaxed hair , I do, I really do!
I have (tentative) plans to texlax after reaching APL
I also feel guilty for wanting to do this 
I am hiding my hair for a year and see if I still feel this way next year 

thanks OP, i feel so relieved lol


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 18, 2009)

I haven't washed my hair in two weeks.
When people ask me if the noticeable dirt gunk on
my hair is dried gel, I say yea of course.
.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 18, 2009)

last night I blow dried my hair and I think im APL whoo hooo..... still not gonna claim it cuz yall got a gurl scurred and I wanna wait to do it when I straighten for my length check jan 31 

Sooooo I signed up for the 6month weave challenge and part of me is sad  I dont wanna hide my  hair for 6 months.... Ima do it...cuz im not a quitter and  the growth/retention I get from Protective styling is AMAZING but a little part of me is gonna wish my hair was out during those 6 months


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 18, 2009)

Brittanie87 said:


> Like Robot said you can go onto Etsy. I learned how to crochet from youtube so I just make mine whenever I get bored. You can also try Ebay. They're mostly anywhere from $10 to $20.
> 
> But if you have the time, then learn how to crochet because a solid colored tam will run you only about $3 for a thing of yarn. here's a link for some ebay ones though: http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=rasta+tam+&_cqr=true&_nkwusc=rasta+tams&_rdc=1



I need to learn how to crochet....how much fun would that be for me!!!  Seriously...that is a great idea.  Since I am in no rush, I think I will mosey on over to YouTube and learn how to crochet like you. Thanks so much for the recommendation...

cj


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 18, 2009)

ppg0069 said:


> last night I blow dried my hair and I think im APL whoo hooo..... still not gonna claim it cuz yall got a gurl scurred and I wanna wait to do it when I straighten for my length check jan 31
> 
> Sooooo I signed up for the 6month weave challenge and part of me is sad  I dont wanna hide my  hair for 6 months.... Ima do it...cuz im not a quitter and  the growth/retention I get from Protective styling is AMAZING but a little part of me is gonna wish my hair was out during those 6 months




Congratulations!!!!  That is so exciting.  I don't know HOW I am going to act when/if I reach APL....still have a hard time imagining that it is possible!


----------



## robot. (Dec 18, 2009)

I need to step up my own crocheting game. I've been "learning" to crochet for about two years and never made a darn thing.

But I just got a new book. I'm confused on starting, though. I might see if Michael's is having any classes soon.


----------



## Brittanie87 (Dec 18, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I need to learn how to crochet....how much fun would that be for me!!!  Seriously...that is a great idea.  Since I am in no rush, I think I will mosey on over to YouTube and learn how to crochet like you. Thanks so much for the recommendation...
> 
> cj





ROBOTxcore said:


> I need to step up my own crocheting game. I've been "learning" to crochet for about two years and never made a darn thing.
> 
> But I just got a new book. I'm confused on starting, though. I might see if Michael's is having any classes soon.




This is the channel that I learned from. She'll go over the stitches alot, and then shows them in slow motion for the rest of the video. http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=tjw1963#g/u

For the basic stitches just look up her videos for: slip knot, single crochet (sc), half double crochet(hdc) double crochet (dc), triple crochet (tc), and when you can do that then go look at the videos for other stitches. 

When you start to look for patterns- I only get free ones online because I'm cheap - check out http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory.php. If you don't mind paying for a pattern then go to ravelry and they also have some free patterns there.

http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/ is like the mother load of all free patterns online. Sometimes you have to go to  http://www.archive.org/index.php and enter the link in case they've been taken down. But alot of them are on "Hometown" and that's been shutdown and you can't pull them up.


----------



## robot. (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm subbed to her. I just never genuinely tried, but I'm gonna get it this year!


----------



## KatKronicles (Dec 18, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> I haven't washed my hair in two weeks.
> When people ask me if the noticeable dirt gunk on
> my hair is dried gel, I say yea of course.
> .



If you dont mind me asking.. what is it ?

Does less washing give your hair what it needs ?


----------



## shunemite (Dec 18, 2009)

Today I learned the hard way to go light on the hair gel when phony bunning. WOW. My hair already looked like a helmet and felt like one before it dried, and when it was completely dry it looked like sheets of those cellophane noodles you order from the Chinese restaurant were sitting on my hair. So I had to re-wash and re-condition my hair and go LIGHT on the gel. Hard lesson learned. Will not repeat.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 18, 2009)

KatKronicles said:


> If you dont mind me asking.. what is it ?
> 
> Does less washing give your hair what it needs ?




The build up in my hair is from the
products that I use to moisturize my hair,
Butters, coconut oil etc. and sweat too..(I go to the gym twice a week0
I should wash my hair more but I'm in kinky twists till
the end of the year and I just redid the front.. 

Pure laziness on my part..


----------



## Addy3010 (Dec 18, 2009)

I hurt my arm at work, and i am mad about the limitations of arm movement and what that means to my head....


----------



## ebonimama (Dec 18, 2009)

This is a hair confessional thread.  It's not a Politically correct hair confessional thread.  So let's all stop being so daggone judgmental here.

I confess:

I have a girlfriend with sl hair who tosses it incessantly.  She drops her head so that her hair falls like a curtain across her face.  I took great pleasure when I finally took my phony pony down to reveal mbl hair.  Her mouth fell open and she couldn't take her eyes off of my hair.  Needless to say, she stopped tossing that hair as long as my hair was down.  But, when I put it back up she went right back to making it do what it do lol!


----------



## LovinLocks (Dec 23, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I confess:
> 
> Once, I actually cracked my neck doing that.




:trampolin             ​


----------



## honeybuni84 (Dec 23, 2009)

sometimes i just wanna walk up to ppl and hand  them a dc..


 I think im gonna wear my hair straight more than curly


----------



## Renovating (Dec 23, 2009)

honeybuni84 said:


> *sometimes i just wanna walk up to ppl and hand them a dc..*
> 
> 
> I think im gonna wear my hair straight more than curly


 
Hand me one. (please) I won't mind at all.   I could use some free conditioner.


----------



## robot. (Dec 23, 2009)

While I think that going natural helps, I realize it will never make someone "pretty."


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 23, 2009)

On a day-to-day basis, my hair NEVER looks as good as it does in my siggy.  I wish it did.


----------



## Minty (Dec 23, 2009)

For the first time, my husband was hesitant to give me money and when I took it he said "just don't buy hair stuff with it" my son busted out laughing.....3 days later I bought Phyto Organics Khelate shampoo and Humect. conditioner. 

My hair is beautiful.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Dec 23, 2009)

Confession..

I love it when women rock their TWA's...more power to you!

I've been natural most of my life..I think i've had a relaxer for 4 straight yrs...and now i'm going back to relaxers. Most people will see this as self hate, cowardice, or any toher form of self hate blah blah blah...but that's fine. 

I love my natural texture but I love the convenience of relaxers over natural hair. I miss roller sets and going to parties with straight hair and leaving with it straight. 

I will probably go back natural when i'm like 30...but until then...i'm okay with going back to relaxers. 

I just love pretty heads of hair..no matter what..

I hate it when people try to convince people to go natural or go to relaxers...I feel as if they are forcing their point of views on others. Your passion about hair won't always rub off on others...


----------



## Oasis (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been thinking about relaxing my hair. I know I WON'T but I can't believe I'm even entertaining the thought.

I love my 4b hair but sometimes I do get little pangs in my chest when I see pics of 3c.

I hate the people whose hair is my length or shorter and can do buns but I can't unless I straighten.

I went natural because I thought I would be able to wash n go. FALSE! Wash n go's wreak havoc on my hair.

I went natural because I thought it was be easy breezy to take care of. FALSE!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 23, 2009)

I confess my hair is pretty darn resilient and I never really had to try that hard to retain length. 

Before I got to LHCF all I did was shampoo and condition in eight braids with Pantene Pro-v Relaxed and natural almost never DC'd and press and flat iron every week to two weeks, no breaks ever and sleep with a satin scarf for like 4 years straight and I've been btwn APL and BSL for years. Healthier hair practices and reducing heat has helped me got to MBL but it possible I would have gotten here anyhow.

I confess that oftentimes I DC once in a whole month.....and still retain length (I'm working on that and going to up the DCing)

I'm passionate and captivated with natural hair but I'm not obsessed with it, I went out last night with some girlfriends and they were all telling me how much my hair grew I was like really?!?! Genuinely surprised.

I think if its not cut into some kinda style or layered nicely waistlength hair and longer ends up looking cumbersome and sloppy on alot of women.

My twists shrink to shoulderlength or above shoulderlength and sometimes I'm frustrated by that....I really look forward to having APL twists.

I swing my hair ALOT and have zero shame in my game

I frequently give polite unsolicited hair advice and am always encouraged for it, I'm used to people whipping out pen and paper and taking notes.

I recently saw a video of a relaxed hair guru demonstrating proper relaxing technique and quickly came to realize that I am now disturbed by the very notion of relaxing ones hair with a chemical creme....it caught me off guard but I realized I've developed a aversion to the process.

Once I start doing someones hair regularly I pretty much act like I own their hair and scold them if they did something that isnt a healthy hair practice. Ironically people love for me to takeover their haircare probably because I spoil them rotten and they leave me mad conceited cuz they know they look fly.

People text me and call me asking for haircare tips at the most random times and sometimes I'm annoyed by that...most times I'm excited to help but if I'm out doin my thing its just like yea...can I live?

I very often contemplate how cool it would be to just chop all my hair off and start from scratch like so many ladies on here....but then i remember I dont have the cajones.

I'm no longer speaking to one of my cousins partially because she was so paranoid and jealous about me having long hair and that I was somehow going to steal her man away from her. If she ever had an argument with her man (a guy friend of mine that I grew up with and think of as a cousin) she would say why you tawk tuh ha?!?! Is it because she got long hair!?!?! Is it because she skinny??!?! It was a hot mess and a half she was over the top paranoid and delusional and I had to cut her off....it makes me sad because thats my blood but I have a zero tolerance policy for hoodness in my life.

I've noticed that in NYC the more well off and educated black people are the more you'll see natural women.

I wish the whole country could be as eclectic and accepting as NYC is of naturals.

Dang clearly I had some THANGS to confess!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 24, 2009)

I got annoyed when my mom, after noticing the thickness of my hair since starting my healthy hair journey, said "it would be so nice if you just straightened it"

I've been donning a super thick cinnabun as my protective style. I am ashamed to confess but I will purposely take off my hood when I get into a store or on the train just to show off the ridiculousness of the bun's thickness. 

I don't won't to press my hair, not just because of hair health. I'm willing to wait a year or more just so I can see the look of people's faces when they see my formerly SL hair, swinging and swanging at or below APL. 

I sometimes think that when I reach my ultimate goal, BSL, and a sister with a relaxer asks "how did you get your hair so long?". I will reply "my hair could only achieve this length natural, you should give it a thought". when i know full well my relaxed hair grew to APL despite my lack of attention and care. Yes, I'm a die hard natural fan. 

As I run my hands through my dry feeling hair, i'm afraid that the winter is going to diminish all my work. i'm off to baggy...


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 24, 2009)

i thought i was the only one that was this crazy about hair. my family kinda makes me feel bad for loving my hair so much. they never thought my hair would ever be mbl. but i alwazzz knewwww. i talk to my hair as i comb it. yesterday i ducked under a tree branch and it snaged some strands. i was mad the whole day over one or two strands. my sister thought i was crazy. i love my hair. one church member said. do you love your hair more than jesus? of course not. i know sometimes i need to be reading the word but instaed im typing on lhcf and looking for maxiglides and buying products. and combing hair, and looking at it in mirror. and thinking about when my hair will be wL and smelling it, and feeling it, and putting moisturizer in it. and talking about it, and talking to it, and watching youtube videos about it, and the list goes on and on and on and on and on.........................................and onn


----------



## halee_J (Dec 24, 2009)

honeybuni84 said:


> sometimes i just wanna walk up to ppl and hand them a dc..


 
........................


----------



## robot. (Dec 29, 2009)

i am deliriously in love with my hair.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 29, 2009)

Im secretly wishing for a burst of hair growth.


----------



## robot. (Dec 29, 2009)

have you tried silica? it kicked my twa into overdrive.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 29, 2009)

Actually, I have when I first started. 


WHY YOU MAKING ME ADD SOMETHING TO MY LIST? :|
I knew I shouldve just gotten up and gone to Vitamin shoppe but noooo ... I had to check LHCF for replies! lol

Thank you


----------



## robot. (Dec 29, 2009)

bwaha. no problem.


----------



## Amerie123 (Dec 29, 2009)

^^soo, uh, where can i get this silica from  and what brand do you recommend?


----------



## robot. (Dec 29, 2009)

i sent you a pm.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 29, 2009)

I acted like I was so mad by his ignorance but when my bro looked at my hair n told his gf to try to get hers to grow like mine cuz he likes long hair....I smiled on the inside


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 29, 2009)

I confess I find it kinda awkward that upon learning that I'm natural people seem to immediately begin to justify themselves and their reasons why they couldn't go natural: "I would but I wouldn't know what to do" or "my hair is too much to deal with" etc I just kinda stand there like eeeyea I never asked you all that

I confess that I am in love with and honored to have been blessed with this coarse tightly coily hair! Its my playground

I confess that I very much appreciate the length my hair has now, and know its long, I dont think I really have hair anorexia.....

I confess that when I went over my aunts house for family dinner the other day and she literally paraded me and my longer then ever hair around to show off to people chiming in yes, she's natural and yes its ALL hers! It felt really good she kept bringing it up at random moments.....when I gave her a kiss and hug goodbye she was like "I love you, but I hate you for all that long hair" it was really sweet and made me giggle.

I confess that I come up to almost every nice looking natural head I see and give compliments....I cant help myself!

I confess that whenever I see a woman with a really short twa, I get inspired and think they look amazing. I always think to myself they're women of strong character to be willing to stand apart in that way....and often wonder how cool it would be to start all over from scratch.

I confess that if you're even remotely a part of my circle and you have a puff....I'll prolly offer to do your hair....I'm outta control


----------



## robot. (Dec 29, 2009)

BMP, my favorite style in your siggy is your straw set (not that you asked, lol). it is too cute.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks! Its one of my most asked about styles, I had a great time with it. I realy hope I can get my tutorials freed from the grips of my broke down old laptop and show yall what I went thru to do that style

I LVE your twa Robot!! We have very similar textures! I can't believe how much its grown! Please let me know which brand of silica you're using so I can hurry up and get to waistlength

I feel twa length and SL is when you can do a wide range of styles with ease and get really creative


----------



## robot. (Dec 29, 2009)

D'aw, thanks, babe. 

And it's funny you should say that - I'm just now, after five months, starting to get into styling my twa. I don't think it's easy, but it not hard either. I can do shingles and comb coils, but two strand twists are a little harder because my hair has no weight to it. But I sometimes practice cornrowing. It's a little tough, but I'm getting better each time. I figure if I learn now while it's difficult, once I get some length, it'll be a breeze. 

I know a girl who has a twa and she keeps her hair styled. It always looks great. I don't like her attitude, so I can't hang around her much, but I think she stays in the salon, though, so it's not really her, but her stylist (who's number i have, thank goodness). Her hair is also a little longer than mine.

And I take Alta Silica that I get from Vitacost (they're the cheapest and have great shipping).  I remember taking it for skin and nails, not my hair and I woke up one day and I was like: " where did all this hair come from?!" It gave me a really good boost. And I'm so glad I'm taking pictures because the first few months, my hair wasn't really growing as fast. In the 3rd-4th month (when I had been taking silica for a good few weeks now) I feel like my hair just started sprouting. It was so exciting!


----------



## Amerie123 (Dec 29, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I've noticed that in NYC the more well off and educated black people are the more you'll see natural women.


 
Those are my DH's sentiments also, but not just in NYC (which is my home).. lol.. In his own crazy mind, he thinks naturals a lot of times tend to be more educated. LMBO... This isn't what caused me to transition, and he never expressed this stuff that much until i decided to transition.. LOL. DH is hilarious. 

But i was like well dang, what if i decided to go back to relaxed, he was like he wouldn't mind as long as it look good.. but he is just happy i'm going natural. He even gets a little turned off at the idea that i'm considering BKT'ing.. lol.. 

anyways, i was just sharing. that comment made me think of DH.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Dec 29, 2009)

I have 3 hairs touching BSL


----------



## Auburn (Dec 29, 2009)

LunadeMiel said:


> I have 3 hairs touching BSL



lmao! me too! my tail is touching it.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 29, 2009)

I ended up picking JarroSil, the makers of BioSil.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 29, 2009)

im exciteed that im going to cut this hair off on friday. i love my hair and love even more that it grows pretty fast. i am right where i should be for 8 months. but my hair has no shape, the back is much longer than the rest and the front is heat damage so i gotta get rid of that.


----------



## Amerie123 (Dec 29, 2009)

i confess that even though i'm happy i finally made SL, I'm still  ungrateful.. I'm ready to just be APL. Even though my ultimate goal is BSL, i will be content with the journey once i get to APL.. UGH, but i'm getting very impatient.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 29, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> have you tried silica? it kicked my twa into overdrive.




Found some info!
http://inhumanexperiment.blogspot.com/2009/08/silica-for-hair-nails-skin-biosil-vs.html

In one study, this form of silica improved skin, hair and nail quality in women after 20 weeks

man thats a long time


----------



## robot. (Dec 29, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Found some info!
> http://inhumanexperiment.blogspot.com/2009/08/silica-for-hair-nails-skin-biosil-vs.html
> 
> In one study, this form of silica improved skin, hair and nail quality in women after 20 weeks
> ...



break it down... that's 4 months? that's not too long.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 29, 2009)

They just said the quality of their hair improved and I think the growth rate too.


----------



## robot. (Dec 29, 2009)

i meant break 20 weeks down so it looks like a smaller number.

girl, how rude would that be for you to give me a link to some information and i tell you "yeah, too lazy, summarize for me?"  never!


----------



## Auburn (Dec 29, 2009)

oooh 

some women ask for it like that!


----------



## robot. (Dec 29, 2009)

auburn, how short was your hair when you BC'ed?

i'm trying to imagine my twa at apl after only two years.  i'm tryna get like you.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 30, 2009)

I had a great night last night. Went by SO and decided to stay over, I've got some clothes there but nothing to cover my hair. I was so sad, I didn't want to break my promise to myself that I'd protect my hair every night. I was so pleasantly surprised when I saw he had satin pillowcases on the bed!. He said he got them for me :blush3: I dunno what was better, seeing SO or the pillowcases


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 30, 2009)

thats funny halee_j, my hair confession tonight is i cant stop taking picturess. since i got a fotki i keep ading and adding and adding and some erasing and then adding again. whats that about? since i bought that camera and joined lhcf i cant stop, im just unstopable!!<--(starts to rub camera lovely)........ok im back, yea so thats that


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 30, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thats funny halee_j, my hair confession tonight is i cant stop taking picturess. since i got a fotki i keep ading and adding and adding and some erasing and then adding again. whats that about? since i bought that camera and joined lhcf i cant stop, im just unstopable!!<--(starts to rub camera lovely)........ok im back, yea so thats that


That's cute, lol! I didn't even own a digital camera til i joined lhcf. I even got a couple of camera girls (they know how i like my pics taken, too).


----------



## manter26 (Dec 30, 2009)

The combination of hair products I used to flat iron my natural hair has it smelling like mac n cheese.   But... my hair so fly and super straight that I don't even care... I'll run some Vatika Frosting through it tomorrow before I curl it for the ball drop.


----------



## SweetDYMEond (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auburn (Dec 30, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> auburn, how short was your hair when you BC'ed?
> 
> i'm trying to imagine my twa at apl after only two years.  i'm tryna get like you.



It was 3 inches 

It was more like bald to APL in 2 years. ....shoot, i need to edit my picture again


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Dec 31, 2009)

I am falling in love with my hair more and more everyday! I did a BC once before back in 05 and sometimes I wonder what my hair would be like if I knew how to care for it back then. I remember going to a stylist back then so I could get comb coils on my natural hair to start locs. She told me that my hair was too soft and would not loc up. If I knew then what I know now, I would not have gotten a relaxer. So glad I have you ladies now to learn from and I am so much more knowledgable now.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm a little scared to bump uglies with anyone, because there is a trend amongst men, it seems, that a large number of them like to pull hair during the activity. It's come up during conversation on several occasions. And I'm not havin' that.  But at the same time it's nice to know that there is hair to pull. Sorry, I had to get it off my chest.


----------



## paulina_grop (Dec 31, 2009)

I have not washed or detangled my hair in 3 weeks. I have just been cowashing and wet bunning everyday. No shampoo and no comb thrus. It is going to be a mess this weekend trying to sort through my hair.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 5, 2010)

I confess...

I'm really excited to go back to school, and not because I want to learn new stuff or see my friends.
It's because I miss my stash and want to do my hair for real.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jan 5, 2010)

I suck at flat ironing.  The trouble is, I don't do it enough to get better at it.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it getting warm outside so I can go back to wet bunning.  Life is much easier when my hair isn't blown out.  I can stop obsessing about damage.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 5, 2010)

today i almost hate my hair. i am really thinking about getting a cut and shape but i want to grow my hair long and the shape might not look right while its growing out.

and im hating the color thats on my ends that i did when i first big chopped.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wore my twists for two days, wore a twist-out for 5 days, and now I look like a New Year's Sheep.  I need to wash my hair...and I will as soon as I feel like my conditioner on dry hair has worked it's magic...so embarrassed...


cj


----------



## Odd One (Jan 5, 2010)

My hair feels really dry!!.. But for some reason Im waiting for this room Im in the get hotter, put some coconut oil on it and bun it up :lol;


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jan 5, 2010)

I havent washed my hair in about 3 weeks :/ Ive been SO busy, Im going to DC asap


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 5, 2010)

I ordered a steamer and that's all I think about.
I called my sister at work yesterday and today to talk about how we're going to steam and how awesome its going to be. It arrives in 6 days.

I need a life.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 5, 2010)

I got 1...

So, I love my moms & sis to death but...I hate when they use my products . They are so heavy handed & shoot...this stuff don't grow on trees 

Moms, Sis...please do not use my hair stuff if u gonna use half the bottle & then don't even follow directions to use it right 

They think I'm crazy (well at least my mom does) when I walk around the house or sleep with my baggy on or dc my hair...my mom relaxes her dang hair every friggin month & then tries to get on me for waiting past 2 months...

I have one of those old school mamas who think "black hair" don't grow and    


All I can do is  and patiently wait for the day when I can have them like :wow:      :realitycheck:


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 5, 2010)

I have NEVER voiced criticism about people and challenges, but why would someone who is THREE (3) inches from APL (took 2 yrs to get this far) then enter a waistlength in 2010 challenge (it was NOT on LHCF)

Hope springs eternal but dawg!!!

OK I'll be silent again!!!


----------



## robot. (Jan 5, 2010)

tenderheaded said:


> I have NEVER voiced criticism about people and challenges, but why would someone who is THREE (3) inches from APL (took 2 yrs to get this far) then enter a waistlength in 2010 challenge (it was NOT on LHCF)
> 
> *Hope springs eternal but dawg!!!
> *
> OK I'll be silent again!!!



...


----------



## robot. (Jan 5, 2010)

IMFOCSD said:


> I got 1...
> 
> So, I love my moms & sis to death but...I hate when they use my products . They are so heavy handed & shoot...this stuff don't grow on trees
> 
> ...



i'm glad my mom thinks i'm crazy for all my hair stuff because i usually end up smelling like cake batter. i wouldn't mind sharing with her, but she's got her own stuff, and hair stuff you buy online is different from stuff you buy in the store... it's sacred. lol.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 5, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i'm glad my mom thinks i'm crazy for all my hair stuff because i usually end up smelling like cake batter. i wouldn't mind sharing with her, but she's got her own stuff, and hair stuff you buy online is different from stuff you buy in the store... it's sacred. lol.



Yeah, my mom def thinks I'm crazy and I don't mind sharing but she uses so much & then she uses it wrong, like she'll use my keracare super reconstructor  as a regular rinse out conditioner


----------



## kami02 (Jan 5, 2010)

When my BF calls me and asks me what I'm doing, I usually lie instead of telling him i'm on LHCF or some other hair related site. 

I stopped taking multi-vitamins because I was convinced it was making my hair shed excessively. The shedding stopped once I stopped taking them.

When I was in elementary school, I wanted to marry a boy with curly hair so my kids could have curly like my cousin. But now I feel guilty about that since by BF has curly hair. That's not the only reason I want to marry him and have kids, lol!!

I absolutely hate wearing my hair in a bun because I think it makes me look homely. BUT, I'm committed to doing that this January and February after the damage I did to my hair last winter.

My hair grew to pretty much APL without me taking care of it a few years back. So i'm sure I can get it even longer now and I can't wait until its ridiculously long so people with will hate my long luxurious hair! Hopefully I won't get the itch to cut it, which usually happens about once a year.


----------



## kami02 (Jan 5, 2010)

IMFOCSD said:


> I got 1...
> 
> So, I love my moms & sis to death but...I hate when they use my products . They are so heavy handed & shoot...this stuff don't grow on trees
> 
> ...


----------



## robot. (Jan 6, 2010)

kami02 said:


> When my BF calls me and asks me what I'm doing, I usually lie instead of telling him i'm on LHCF or some other hair related site.
> 
> I stopped taking multi-vitamins because I was convinced it was making my hair shed excessively. The shedding stopped once I stopped taking them.
> 
> ...



that's good that you found what was making you shed! what kind of vitamin was it?


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 6, 2010)

(I'm still on vacation but)

...I have decided to transition to natural. :blush3: I have been natural twice in my life prior to LHCF and I didn't know what the hell I was doing. I got to a BAA twice before I gave in to a relaxer because I wanted that "straight" look.  If I'd had only known that with the correct flat irons I could have gotten that look without the chemicals. 

The last times I did it I BC, but DH isn't for that  even though when we met I had a TWA. 

I've decided to try transitioning for the first time and go for 12 months. I will use  weaves and wigs to help me with this. I will cut off the relaxer next January.

I have been thinking about this since I joined LHCF and learned all the things I could have been doing. I just didn't want to cut again  Oh well. When you dream about going natural you know you've subconsciously already made the decision.

Yay me! 

Sorry for the long post I just wanted to confess it all (before I chicken out and change my mind)


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm so in love with my newly relaxed hair!!! Even if the relaxer didnt really take  lol and I ended up with more manageable natural texture...but I can rollerset!!!! kind of atleast...

If and when I go natural again, I think I might try locs... 

Now that I have a perm, and have officially started my HHJ, I wonder how long it's going to take to grow my hair longer than my friends... 

So glad my desperately needed trim left me with more hair than I thought... 

ETA I want to start a thread about my new hair and all that jazz, but for some reason, nobody ever comments on my threads the way I want them too...


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 12, 2010)

I confess that I want to skip my next class and DC my hair instead. 

I also confess that I desperately want to buy something. I'm not supposed to buy, but all thangs be callingg meeee...I got to go to them!!! (in Pookie voice) 
I want to just go to Sally's and buy errydamnthang.  I don't know why, I just do.


----------



## Addy3010 (Jan 12, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I confess that I want to skip my next class and DC my hair instead.
> 
> I also confess that I desperately want to buy something. I'm not supposed to buy, but all thangs be callingg meeee...I got to go to them!!! (in Pookie voice)
> I want to just go to Sally's and buy errydamnthang. I don't know why, I just do.


 

 Thats so funny! People always refer to a relaxer as creamy crack, but for real when your on pj status there doesnt even have to be a reason or a need for it, you just start buy stuff, then wonder why you have all these products in you bathroom staring at you.....oh well the life  of a pj i guess....lol


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Jan 12, 2010)

kami02 said:


> *I absolutely hate wearing my hair in a bun because I think it makes me look homely. BUT, I'm committed to doing that this January and February after the damage I did to my hair last winter.*


 
Totally agree on all points here.

I was making great progress, and then, for some stupid arse reason, I decided to wear my hair out, like, EVERYDAY for several weeks after I got a relaxer. The result? Messed up ends and a damn 1.5 inch haircut to even out the damage. UGH!!!! 

I don't like wearing my bun, but I gotta do what I gotta do. I allow myself the chance to wear my hair out once or twice a week, and definitely when I go for a night out with my boyfriend. Lucky for me that man still thinks I'm hot even when I'm rocking big ol' magnetic rollers.


----------



## Marie_Star (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sure I could up my grades if all the time I spent doing my hair, thinking about my hair and browsing hair sites was time spent studying instead


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 22, 2010)

I am kind of tired of people assuming that I am locing my hair when I wear my small two strand twist.

I have a broken heart right now, but my hair and body are benefiting from it because I have been working out and twisting my hair to distract myself.

Lately, I have been getting irritated with women who neglect their hair (as if it's my business what they do).


----------



## HollyGolightly (Jan 22, 2010)

I love my hair too much.  I keep thinking it's all gonna fall out to punish me for my vanity!


----------



## melissa-bee (Jan 22, 2010)

I bought what is known to be jherri curl juice to aid me in my braid-outs. I pulled a knot off my hair caused by me not undoing the braid from the very tip. I broke a lot of hair rebraiding the hair for the night.


----------



## lana (Jan 22, 2010)

I keep telling my husband I only want to reach bra-strap, when I really want to reach MBL and would love to see what I look like even longer (lol). I'm about an inch away from bra-strap but I promised "us" that I would blunt cut the ends right below bra strap and then maintain that length.  That might not happen. (lol)

My friend is trying to transition and I'm secretly happy she's going to struggle with going natural. She never listens to any hair advice I give her even though she loves how long and thick my hair is. She only listens to her stylists and *pays* for it with thin hair, breakage and now a demarcation line from bone straight relaxers and natural hair...I really don't feel sorry for her. So I've decided to stop thinking about her hair progress.... I even told her about the hair boards and she just said, "that's too much work". Okay then...hope it works out for you. 

My husband calls me that long hair chick to be funny and I laugh but secretly I'm dancing a jig inside, cause he hasn't see anything yet!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 22, 2010)

I am a very inconsistent DC'r w/ heat. Like I can count on one hand (and not the whole hand) how many times I have DC'd in the past year.

I like to put it in, let it sit for a few mins or so, and rinse.


----------



## BronzyBella (Jan 22, 2010)

I haven't told certain people (friends) that I'm thinking of going natural because I don't want whatever they have to say affecting my thoughts/decision. Also, I'd like to grow my natural hair long and I don't want them commenting on/watching the growth rate either.


----------



## merilusmims (Jan 22, 2010)

IMFOCSD said:


> I got 1...
> 
> *So, I love my moms & sis to death but...They think I'm crazy (well at least my mom does) when I walk around the house or sleep with my baggy on or dc my hair...my mom relaxes her dang hair every friggin month & then tries to get on me for waiting past 2 months...*
> 
> ...





My mom and sister exactly  Ill be glad to show them  my hair too


----------



## halee_J (Jan 22, 2010)

Controversy or not, Shima has one of the most beautiful heads of hair I've ever seen.......

I am NOT trying to resurrect the Shima spirit 

ETA: Why the frigg my mother can't go out and buy her own damn salerm 21? she finished the GIANT tube in like what 3 weeks? aaargh. Is she drinking it? and she was dipping in my ORS repleneshing stash...the OLD FORMULA!!!! that istuff is soooo hard to find, I was savoring it *sigh* of all the 50-11 cons i have there she gotta mess with that one. Then she gon criticize how often I do stuff to my hair. She my momma but gosh... sometimes...whew lawd she drives me crazy.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 22, 2010)

I confess to coveting straight hair.  I am really tired of wearing this bootleg Ice-T ponytail.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 22, 2010)

I am so sick of people(my mom) not listening to me about simple haircare practices.

I DON'T, DO NOT want to braid my sister's hair. I hate braiding and when I was done with my hair last time I vowed to never do it again. Braiding is tedious work and commitment that I only want to vow to myself.

Even though I am sick of braids and don't want to braid other people's hair I can't help but think how I am going to keep my hair protected this winter, and all I come up with is BRAIDS.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 23, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> I am so sick of people(my mom) not listening to me about simple haircare practices.
> 
> I DON'T, DO NOT want to braid my sister's hair. I hate braiding and when I was done with my hair last time I vowed to never do it again. Braiding is tedious work and commitment that I only want to vow to myself.
> 
> Even though I am sick of braids and don't want to braid other people's hair I can't help but think how I am going to keep my hair protected this winter, *and all I come up with is BRAIDS*.


 
Why not try a wig or a half wig? Its easy and you can still have acess to your hair to wash and condition


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm scared of looking wig-gy. And I can't think of any half wigs that would match my type 4 hair.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 24, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> I'm scared of looking wig-gy. And I can't think of any half wigs that would match my type 4 hair.


 
I was too @ first. But there are alot of nice ones. Ive seen quite a few type 4 textured ones too.Plus you can customize them. Some ppl even make their own. Check out the half wig gallery thread 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=425568&highlight=half+wig+gallery

There are alot of sites to order from. You might also find something in your local BSS


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Jan 24, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> I need a hair friend too. Its really getting bad I can't talk about things without me relating it to hair. I miss Tennessee, I had hair friends there.


 
Well I'm in Denver if it means anything.....I'm in need of a hair friend to because i get tired of explaining things to people about hair.  I want someone who automatically knows what I mean when I say I'm a 4b, nl, and I like to dc often and do acv rinses.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 27, 2010)

My local BSS is out of the hair I needed for my weave and im not sad!!!

I am low key dreading weaving up my hair because im falling in love with it.

the owner plans on getting a shippment in the next 2weeks so I am happy that I will have a little more time with my hair  I still plan to PS but I just like having access to my scalp!!!!

*another confession! Im super excited that one of my challenges have a length check coming up in a few days! I have been dying to use my sedu!!!!


----------



## GodsGrace (Jan 27, 2010)

I hate that the longer my hair gets, the more tangled it gets, no matter how careful I am, and that only when I cut it does it seem to behave. I'm mad that I cannot for the life of me replicate whatever the hair dresser did at home. I wish that I was more creative with my hairstyles. Can you tell I'm not having a good hair week? *le sigh*


----------



## Triniwegian (Jan 27, 2010)

I am a daydreamer by nature. 
But I don't dream about being rich or lounging in some tropical Island.
I dream about having waist length hair, flowing in the wind...sigh...


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 27, 2010)

My confession is I am soooooo jelouse of my sisters hair.I really wish I did not have 4b hair so that I could transition as easy as her.She combs through her hair after 6 months post and her hair is so nice and soft.I cant comb my hair past 2.5 months post-it hurts so bad if I do and my hair will pop out.
My sisters has my dads hair and I have my moms.My sister can grow her hair out with pure neglect while I have to do this that and the other...Sometimes-naw-all the time I wish I had her hair!


----------



## Nayna (Jan 27, 2010)

Seriously.  My yarn braids are fuzzy already.  My hair is too finicky.  My wig is on the way.


----------



## Sonye93 (Jan 27, 2010)

I ALWAYS daydream about my hair in the wind covering my WHOLE face....and STILL looking cute. It'll be all shiny too, oh the day shall come!


----------



## CollegeGrad (Jan 27, 2010)

I like going down the hair care aisles at wal-mart even if I'm not going to buy anything.  I just like to look.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 27, 2010)

i did a length check and realized i went from 6 to 8 inches around the back of my head since nov. 2009.  i'm almost giddy at the thought that i could be in the double digits by summer and deliriously ecstatic that i could my hair length will be in teens by the end of the year. this would mean shoulder length to practically bsl (i'm tall) in a year. i was praying for apl but all things are possible.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jan 28, 2010)

I confess that yesterday when I Skyped(video chatted) with a friend of mine while rocking my SL freshly-relaxed-feather-wrapped-swanging-blowout hair, her eyes popped and I felt so warm and good inside. The last time she had seen my hair it was NL HAM.....

I confess that I Skyped with her just to show off my better than ever healthy hair.....

I confess that I was bursting with joy inside when she asked what I had been doing to it to get it so healthy....

*Please note, I did this to her because she always told me that my hair is not the 'good' type and will never grow. Keep in mind that she has BSL hair that is thinning lately because she is sadly committed to her unhealthy-hair-practices stylist. She refuses any type of hair advice and only listens to her darling stylist.*

I also confess that when she asked what I had been doing, I shrugged and said.."Shampooing and stuff..." *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

Funny and cute thread...I'm thinking of something to confess!


----------



## Luvmycurl (Dec 11, 2010)

ZedianChic said:


> I also confess that when she asked what I had been doing, I shrugged and said.."Shampooing and stuff..." *insert evil laugh here*


 
LOL! Too funny! Sounds like something I would tell my cousin she is Ms. Know It All!!


----------



## ~marti26. (Dec 12, 2010)

I confess that although I am not a PJ, I am obsessed with just looking at hair products, styling tools, and hair accessories. I can be running late and need to pop in the store for just one quick thing and I will still somehow manage to make it over to the haircare aisle.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been contemplating texlaxing.. it gets hard sometimes erplexed


----------



## chickle (Dec 12, 2010)

im secretly happy i got asked if im mixed with spanish. although it was an ignorant question on dude's part, it does mean that he thought my hair was long, lol


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 12, 2010)

I confess that I grew up in "White People World" (sadly, that simply means that we were middle class, literate, and seriously the minority in town. Thankfully, that's changing as educated Black people are moving back home and being more visible) and it's totally okay with me.

In White People World (and the sweet bubble of a town) I never had to deal with good hair vs. bad hair (or light/dark skin), no one I actually knew thought my hair couldn't grow, and I had a lot of encouragement to go and stay natural.

I eventually went to a more diverse high school and have since moved to NYC, but during my formative years I never had anyone tell me that I or my hair was "less than". Actually, I was happily naive about some weird stereotypes pre-LHCF. But most of the forum is positive and I love it!


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 12, 2010)

Yesterday was my 6th months natural anniversary. My hair has grown a lot. However, I do not take great care of it. I barely shed. I detangle once a week if that. I barely poo and I do not sleep with a scarf just a satin pillow case Im 100% curly I do not use heat. I barely touch my hair.


----------



## Truth (Dec 12, 2010)

..This morning, I dreamt about hair products...i'm still in my crochet style and dreaming of hair butters... is this a problem?


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 12, 2010)

I feel really bad about this.
For the past year or so i've been in a lazy hair rut and just can't seem to get out of it. I joined challenges only not to even attempt to follow through with them and casually drop out. The beginning of the year i stretched for 6 months only to turn around and stretch for another 6 months (out of laziness amongths other things), wow. For next year i joined atleast 5 challenges so far in hopes for it to motivate me. 
On the other hand i don't think my hair has suffered much but i will be able to tell indefinitely when i retouch before christmas.


----------



## Miss_C (Dec 12, 2010)

I just ordered the Mommy wig, purely because of its rave reviews on Youtube. 
It was on sale, it made sense to get it now. 
But I'm currently weaved up. 
And I think I look like a man with short hair. 

Impulsive hair purchase habits plus reviews equals bad for me. 

Imma buy some sublimed sulfur too. Dang!


----------



## AlliCat (Dec 12, 2010)

I confess that when I reach my goal I'm gonna purposely stunt on people in public. I'm gonna be bun dropping at every opportunity


----------



## fifi134 (Dec 12, 2010)

I confess that although I just flat ironed my hair last month, I wanna do it again specifically for stunting purposes


----------



## BERlin (Dec 12, 2010)

I really long for a type 4 natural mainstream celebrity.


----------



## ~marti26. (Dec 12, 2010)

AlliCat said:


> I confess that when I reach my goal I'm gonna purposely stunt on people in public. I'm gonna be bun dropping at every opportunity



 Love this!


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 12, 2010)

i confess that i just re-washed and re-flat ironed my hair so it could be extra swangy to see a certain someone.


----------



## sungtongs (Dec 12, 2010)

i sealed my hair yesterday with motions oil moisturizer because i had a full bottle on the counter.i know it's full of all sorts of icky things but...college students shoudn't be wasting money/product. besides, i haven't used it since i was SL relaxed, so i wanted to see if there'd be a difference.

i've been using terri's method (only using various conditioners) and using a aussie as a leave in/combing conditioner. that + motions = my hair was super soft and STILL DEFINED this morning. which is saying something, because 2nd day hair is usually a struggle for me.

i've been cowashing every night because of this cold. i can't stand to be sick with my head wet during the day.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Dec 13, 2010)

I confess that in all my 5 yrs of being natural I never onced flat ironed my hair but tonight I did so it could blend in with my straight half wig and its blinging..Im soo looking forward to relaxing now..

I also confess that I love others being natural but not myself..I like the look of straight hair on my fat face and body..I like weaves but have grown tired of them..


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 13, 2010)

I confess that I want to be MBL by my s/o's birthday for....
other reasons. 
shocked: ver18:
....


----------

